# Aliens....Do You Believe?



## bizarrojohnson (Jan 13, 2016)

So I'm one of the people who waste a lot of time watching alien videos on the Internet. Conspiracy theories, phony YouTube videos, kinda convincing videos (but not really). There are a ton of theories out there. That Egyptian Kings were really aliens that taught us language and other things. That aliens are still here and the Men in Black really exist. That the secret service are really aliens. That aliens are in the other side of the moon and told us not to come back there. And all the multiple alien sightings and grainy ass videos that you can barely see. So what do you guys believe? I definately believe in alien life. As to whether they are aliens on this planet or not.... I haven't decided.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm a believer, never seen any but too many people have seen em.. Lotta retired military men have come forward after retiring.


----------



## Krippled (Jan 13, 2016)

We ALL have seen one...


----------



## supreme bean (May 6, 2016)

I dont believe.the ufos are us from the future.Check out sawyers thruster.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Heisenberg (May 6, 2016)

What I find interesting about reports of alien visitors is how the aliens change over time. For example, it seems the classic saucer shaped crafts were all the rage among aliens back in the 50s, yet no one today reports them. Then there was a shift to cigar shaped ships. For a while in the 80's and 90's the V shaped crafts were in style. Today, many sightings are just fast-moving glowing balls.

So I guess alien crafts are like our cars. Different styles come in and out of fashion. Or, perhaps it's just different kinds of aliens visiting us as different times. But, if we look at sci-fi sources from the decades prior to reports, we see that saucer shaped craft were described in fiction before they started being seen by actual people. The cigar shape was prominent in some old sci-fi movies. An so on. It's just odd that the evolution of aliens ships seems to parallel what Hollywood does in the movies.

You can see a similar pattern with the aliens themselves. Little green men were popular at first. For a while, after the movie _The Blob_ became popular, people started seeing blobs. When Dr Who first became popular, reports of robotic aliens spiked. Perhaps one of the most publicized early incidents, aside from Roswell of course, was the Betty and Barney Hill abduction. They first described the classic big-head aliens we think of today, and it was widely reported by the media. Suddenly people started seeing big-heads everywhere. So, it seems the aliens themselves too change their look according to how the public thinks they should look. That's odd.


----------



## Wilderb (May 6, 2016)

There must be some INTELLIGENT life somewhere? Little light on this planet.


----------



## Morbid Angel (May 6, 2016)

I am on board. stories and theories for days. +1 for sighting / some unexplainable experiences.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 6, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I dont believe.the ufos are us from the future.Check out sawyers thruster.


I have put a lot of thought into aliens being humans from the future


----------



## Morbid Angel (May 6, 2016)

cant say I watch much shit on the ytube. too much shit on there. My ideas come from within and include the influence of Hawking and Sagan among others.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 6, 2016)

I have some fuxked up ideas like Jesus Christ had alien DNA, the virgin Mary was atifically incininated by aliens. Sightings in the bible of demons and god were aliens. Check out puma punku. Other shit like aliens used us as slaves for something then just left us here when they were done. Idk definitely believe in life on other planets, we can't be the only ones out here...


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 6, 2016)

Morbid Angel said:


> cant say I watch much shit on the ytube. too much shit on there. My ideas come from within and include the influence of Hawking and Sagan among others.


Love Carl Sagan. Cool avatar btw


----------



## Morbid Angel (May 6, 2016)

could be possible that we are just DNA banks. It is also plausible that we are they, modified to exist in this environment. Spread your seed or face destruction on the clock.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 6, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> What I find interesting about reports of alien visitors is how the aliens change over time. For example, it seems the classic saucer shaped crafts were all the rage among aliens back in the 50s, yet no one today reports them. Then there was a shift to cigar shaped ships. For a while in the 80's and 90's the V shaped crafts were in style. Today, many sightings are just fast-moving glowing balls.
> 
> So I guess alien crafts are like our cars. Different styles come in and out of fashion. Or, perhaps it's just different kinds of aliens visiting us as different times. But, if we look at sci-fi sources from the decades prior to reports, we see that saucer shaped craft were described in fiction before they started being seen by actual people. The cigar shape was prominent in some old sci-fi movies. An so on. It's just odd that the evolution of aliens ships seems to parallel what Hollywood does in the movies.
> 
> ...


I get what your saying. I think a lot of the trend of alien types is because most sightings are hoax's from ppl trying to get some fame so they saybthebsaw aliens like the ones they have seen reports about and so on.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 6, 2016)

Morbid Angel said:


> could be possible that we are just DNA banks. It is also plausible that we are they, modified to exist in this environment. Spread your seed or face destruction on the clock.


Sure is, thought about this a lot too.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 6, 2016)

Morbid Angel said:


> could be possible that we are just DNA banks. It is also plausible that we are they, modified to exist in this environment. Spread your seed or face destruction on the clock.


Or that we are a food/energy force of some sort and will be harvested once the planet is "ripe"- as in once the planet has as many humans on it possible were are ready to be harvested.


----------



## roundplanet (May 6, 2016)

How could you not believe! Have you seen some of the Bud that is grown, well damn the stuff looks like it's from outer space man wholly poop!
Dem Martians got there stuff down....


----------



## Wilderb (May 6, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Or that we are a food/energy force of some sort and will be harvested once the planet is "ripe"- as in once the planet has as many humans on it possible were are ready to be harvested.


Hmmmm. So we are ALL crackers? lol
It's so interesting to me that people who think that aliens exist are considered the kooky ones. It seems to me that the more we learn, the more possible (likely?) that we are just one planet among many that support life.
I think many (religion, government) have a very vested interest in keeping us kooky. 

At the very least it's equally plausible to an omnipotent being who wants us to worship it, lol.
We


----------



## Wilderb (May 6, 2016)

I even grow alien pods in my garden!


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 6, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Hmmmm. So we are ALL crackers? lol
> It's so interesting to me that people who think that aliens exist are considered the kooky ones. It seems to me that the more we learn, the more possible (likely?) that we are just one planet among many that support life.
> I think many (religion, government) have a very vested interest in keeping us kooky.
> 
> ...


I have another theory that the "big lie" is something to do with aliens that only certain power that be know. Sometimes i think religion was made up by aliens for a way to keep us in line but it backfired and caused a bunch of problems... Idk like i said I own a tinfoil hat lol


----------



## Wilderb (May 6, 2016)

I don't find anything "unbelievable" anymore.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 6, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> It's so interesting to me that people who think that aliens exist are considered the kooky ones.


it's not the belief that aliens exist that is seen as kooky. Many scientists and philosophers hold that same belief. What gets someone labeled as kooky has to do with other factors. 




Wilderb said:


> Hmmmm. So we are ALL crackers? lol
> It seems to me that the more we learn, the more possible (likely?) that we are just one planet among many that support life.


Yes, there are likely billions of planets able support life, and that's just considering life as we know it. But what we also continue to learn is just how unlikely it would be that any of that life is visiting our planet. The distance between us and other (possible) life is so great that believing aliens could easily travel through it is hard to accept. 

This is the most likely answer to the Fermi paradox, which points out the contrast between how very likely it is for life to exist elsewhere, and how little evidence we have that it does. Long-distance space travel likely has too many obstacles that aren't solvable via technology. 

Other explanations include The Great Filter, which suggests there may be some sort of built-in filter to intelligence that prevents it from progressing to the point of space travel. For example, maybe war and mutual destruction is inherent to intelligent creatures, and so they wipe themselves out before they figure out interstellar exploration. Or, perhaps learning how to accomplish interstellar travel takes so many resources that civilizations burn through them and die off just trying to figure it out.

There is also the Zoo Hypothesis, which simply says that aliens are aware of us, but follow a prime directive of sorts which prevents them from interfering with us in any way. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermi_paradox


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

Anyone who doubts aliens is really dumb, we have explored about 8% of the oceans( which cover about 2\3 of the planet). That's where the aliens are. Probably many a worm hole in there. Too many people have seen aliens and UFO to be dismissed.


----------



## Wilderb (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Anyone who doubts aliens is really dumb, we have explored about 8% of the oceans( which cover about 2\3 of the planet). That's where the aliens are. Probably many a worm hole in there. Too many people have seen aliens and UFO to be dismissed.


Totally agree.

On the being visited by aliens, I am just saying that it can't be ruled out. If the last hundred years have taught us anything, we know what we know until we find out it's wrong. Will there be a unified theory? What things we "know" will be proven wrong.


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> On the being visited by aliens, I am just saying that it can't be ruled out. If the last hundred years have taught us anything, we know what we know until we find out it's wrong. Will there be a unified theory? What things we "know" will be proven wrong.





Even when I was 10 or 11 and the teachers would say there is only one galaxy( milky way) ..I'd ask .how do you know? ...thed get frustrated and couldn't convince me...fast forward 25 years..guess I'm not as dumb as they thought EH?


----------



## Wilderb (May 6, 2016)

Dam that sounds familiar lol. Spent many a day in the principals office for "arguing" with the teacher.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Too many people have seen aliens and UFO to be dismissed


Investigating phenomena and coming up short, or finding more plausible explanations, is not the same as dismissing. The scientific community has taken the idea of alien visitation seriously, but without any evidence there isn't much that can be said. Doubt is the appropriate position, so long as one is willing to let that doubt be swayed by new information.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 6, 2016)

The thing that got me started checking out alien shit was when I was a child i had a reoccurring experience where I would wake up in the middle of the night and couldn't move but my mind was awake, and I could feel a presence, I could move my eyes but that's it, on the other side of my bed room would be a humanoid figure, it would look kind of like a dull light or energy, like it had no features, just solid energy in the shape of a humanoid. 
This happened to me about 7 or 8 times. Now that I'm older I think maybe sleep paralysis, but the humanoid that was always there makes me wonder. Idk tinfoil hat lol


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Investigating phenomena and coming up short, or finding more plausible explanations, is not the same as dismissing. The scientific community has taken the idea of alien visitation seriously, but without any evidence there isn't much that can be said. Doubt is the appropriate position, so long as one is willing to let that doubt be swayed by new information.






Its not really something you can test, any " evidence" is confiscated by the government.. All encounters are on a extremely small % of the population..there's just too many credible people claiming to have encountered alien beings or UFO.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 6, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> The thing that got me started checking out alien shit was when I was a child i had a reoccurring experience where I would wake up in the middle of the night and couldn't move but my mind was awake, and I could feel a presence, I could move my eyes but that's it, on the other side of my bed room would be a humanoid figure, it would look kind of like a dull light or energy, like it had no features, just solid energy in the shape of a humanoid.
> This happened to me about 7 or 8 times. Now that I'm older I think maybe sleep paralysis, but the humanoid that was always there makes me wonder. Idk tinfoil hat lol


Sleep paralysis is a creepy thing to read about. I've never experienced it, thankfully. It is a common experience and one than can be willingly induced in certain people. No reason to think it's paranormal. Interestingly, the presence that people feel changes with culture. In modern times it's often an alien or ghost. In older times, before they had a real concept of aliens, people saw sea hags and succubi. 

Still, I don't think that cheapens the experience you had. If it led you to be interested these subjects then it contributed to the richness of your imagination, curiosity, and creativity. Sleep paralysis may be an error of the brain, but great art and great ingenuity often take cues from error.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Its not really something you can test, any " evidence" is confiscated by the government.. All encounters are on a extremely small % of the population..there's just too many credible people claiming to have encountered alien beings or UFO.


Well, if the government is hiding all the info, then there is much I can say about that. It's what's known as an immunized hypothesis. It cannot be falsified. It means that, no matter what, there will never be a reason to change your mind. No argument, no circumstance, no experience can ever incline you to doubt, because it can always be explained away. 

It's easy to create a narrative, to construct a story that makes sense. It can be done for anything. Any belief can be immunized in this way. The problem is, it can't always be true. If every government on Earth along with everyone connected to them is hiding aliens, and every scientist on the payroll of big pharma is hiding the cure for cancer, and every employee at NASA is covering up the faked moon landing, and every doctor and researcher is hiding that vaccines cause autism, and every scientist and researcher in the ag business is covering up the harm done by GMOs, and everyone who knows who really shot Kennedy, and all the people covering up Bigfoot, and the people hiding that the Earth is flat, chemtrails, fluoride, ect, ect. It looks like just about every human on Earth is involved in some sort of cover up or another. 

So they can't all be true, yet they are all the same. It's a cheap way to construct a story that always makes sense. If it starts to not make sense, we just evoke the conspiracy to make it all better.

There was a time when a lot of credible people saw leprechauns and fairies. Some of them were lying, but others were mistaken, on drugs, fooled by hoaxes, suffering from mental illness, and so on. Maybe some of them really saw leprechauns, but there is nothing wrong with doubting it. The popularity of an explanation is a terrible shortcut for determining its truth-value.

The problem with listening to stories and appealing to conspiracy is that no real investigation is occurring. It's not actual inquiry resulting from a genuine desire to find out what's going on, it's mere belief preservation. Perhaps that is good enough for you, but I personally find it less than convincing.


----------



## Corso312 (May 6, 2016)

That's absurd...first..not one credible person ever claimed to see a leprauchon. 


I'm talking about high ranking military men who had contact and saw first hand what happens to debris from. Crashed UFO or autopsies on aliens...how do you think we moved at a glacial pace for thousands of years and went from the black n white TV to the iphone and driverless cars in 50 years?


----------



## Wilderb (May 6, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That's absurd...first..not one credible person ever claimed to see a leprauchon.
> 
> 
> I'm talking about high ranking military men who had contact and saw first hand what happens to debris from. Crashed UFO or autopsies on aliens...how do you think we moved at a glacial pace for thousands of years and went from the black n white TV to the iphone and driverless cars in 50 years?


Not exactly true. I once roared around town on St Patty's day on a chopper with 18" apes and a little leprechaun hat drunk as hell. This thing was LOUD. Let's say I'm not tall. Next few days, cops were asking everybody who the drunken Leprechaun was.
Just sayin.......
WE


----------



## Heisenberg (May 7, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That's absurd...first..not one credible person ever claimed to see a leprauchon.


You seem upset with my example, yet the same logic you are using was used to support belief in leprechauns, or ghosts or Bigfoot or sea monsters. Lots of people report them and many of those people have no reason to lie. If your threshold for believing in something is simply that a lot of credible people report it, then you have to believe in all sorts of things.

I'm not saying this makes aliens visitation untrue, I'm just saying it's not very convincing. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence, and the fact that a bunch of people report something is not extraordinary, it's actually quite common.




Corso312 said:


> Ihow do you think we moved at a glacial pace for thousands of years and went from the black n white TV to the iphone and driverless cars in 50 years?


I don't think it's at all clear or obvious that the tech boom has occurred due to alien influence. As I said, this revelation does not arrive from serious inquiry or investigation, but mere speculation, which is easy. It's easy to say something that seems to make sense, but if figuring out the universe was as simple as just finding a story that jives with our beliefs, we wouldn't need science. Progress in technology, medicine, cosmology, ect, come from the opposite attitude. From doubting and demanding a high standard for our beliefs rather than coddling them. 

It's already been pointed out in this thread that science changes its mind about things. It learns that what we thought was right is actually wrong, or at least incomplete. If science only looked to confirm what it thought rather than doubt it, we'd still believe all those wrongs things today.

If the level of proof you require is just pointing to things that seem to confirm your belief, then that's fine for you. I'm simply saying it's not good enough for me.


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

I'm not upset at all, you seem pretty open minded..which is always a positive IMO... How can you debunk this? 



http://www.openminds.tv/retired-usaf-officer-talks-about-aliens-and-nukes-the-ufo-cabal-and-his-abduction-experience-1190/24599


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Well, if the government is hiding all the info, then there is much I can say about that. It's what's known as an immunized hypothesis. It cannot be falsified. It means that, no matter what, there will never be a reason to change your mind. No argument, no circumstance, no experience can ever incline you to doubt, because it can always be explained away.
> 
> It's easy to create a narrative, to construct a story that makes sense. It can be done for anything. Any belief can be immunized in this way. The problem is, it can't always be true. If every government on Earth along with everyone connected to them is hiding aliens, and every scientist on the payroll of big pharma is hiding the cure for cancer, and every employee at NASA is covering up the faked moon landing, and every doctor and researcher is hiding that vaccines cause autism, and every scientist and researcher in the ag business is covering up the harm done by GMOs, and everyone who knows who really shot Kennedy, and all the people covering up Bigfoot, and the people hiding that the Earth is flat, chemtrails, fluoride, ect, ect. It looks like just about every human on Earth is involved in some sort of cover up or another.
> 
> ...


Make the lie big, make it simple, keep saying it and eventually they will believe it - Hitler


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (May 8, 2016)

I like to think, or even hope that we're not the greatest species in the universe.
On a side note if we aren't I'm pretty sure the aliens are having one hell of a chuckle of they in fact are keeping an eye on humans.


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> I like to think, or even hope that we're not the greatest species in the universe.
> On a side note if we aren't I'm pretty sure the aliens are having one hell of a chuckle of they in fact are keeping an eye on humans.


Ahhhh, and here we finally arrive at a credible explanation; 

1. Way too many places suitable for life in this galaxy, let alone others, for it not to exist out there. SOMEWHERE. 

2. Some of it is undoubtedly far more advanced than we, again an all but statistical certainty.

3. Assuming that interstellar travel is possible, why would they come here? Intelligence gathering and threat assessment, same reasons WE'D be watching THEM if we could. 

4. Combine advanced technology with a need to keep a stealthy eye on this young and dangerous species and my own theory is that they watch us from VERY far away and listen to our EM transmissions, aka Signals Intelligence, again just as we use them to spy on each other. 

5. Exposing their own existence to us would leave them vulnerable to our 'interest', and we humans have a bad record when dealing with strangers on our own planet, let alone real aliens. Therefore their Prime Directive isn't non interference, it's non detection.

6. Because 4 isn't hard to do for us already, and 5 is a big imperative, my best guess is that they don't come closer than Martian orbit to us and possibly monitor us from outside our solar system. This would only be true IF they've found us at all, because we've only been broadcasting for a few hundred years and space is vast.


----------



## moving_shadow (May 9, 2016)

If we are made of the of the most common elements in the universe, then there should be other living beings in the universe like ourselves.

This is not difficult to "believe"

Whether they have actually visited out planet, I'm very sceptical about this. The universe is huge, really huge. Even if aliens developed technology to travel at the speed of light they would have to solve inter generational travel etc.

They wouldn't come here on a 2 man flying saucer.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> it's not the belief that aliens exist that is seen as kooky. Many scientists and philosophers hold that same belief. What gets someone labeled as kooky has to do with other factors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest a fourth hypothesis.

The temporal window between being detectable and going quiet is quite possibly very short in most cases.
We have had radio transmissions head out for about 120 years (if you subscribe to the idea that there were no technical human societies before our current epoch of recorded history.) In another 120, we might have left EM data transmission for something better and safer. In fact, I imagine we will have the (already developing) technology to leave biological bodies entirely behind.Then our sensory "footprint" in this continuum goes away; problem solved.

Or we might destroy ourselves.

Or the wolves may already be under way toward our system. (I am seriously pissed with Carl Sagan for having broadcast our Nutrition Information in the direction of M13, the Hercules globular cluster. He had no right to endanger my children.)


I can find a somewhat benign explanation of Fermi's paradox, and I have presented it. However I cannot discount the idea that the Galaxy is silent because the surviving technical species have armored themselves. Were I absolute King, I'd fake a massive thermonuclear pout by EM emissions (including optical range) and then see to it that no EM emissions are allowed to escape after.

Paranoid? Yes. But the final question is paranoid_ enough?_


----------



## Alienwidow (May 10, 2016)




----------



## torontoke (May 10, 2016)

I find the alien real or not discussions most amusing.
If you believe in a zombie walking across water to benefit mankind you get tax breaks and respect from others whether they believe or not.
Say you believe in aliens and your crazy no ifs ands or buts.

I believe I saw something in the sky once and I was the biggest skeptic alive but seeing something you can't explain will change your mind rather fast. I don't know if it was alien or not but I do know that it wasn't man made.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I find the alien real or not discussions most amusing.
> If you believe in a zombie walking across water to benefit mankind you get tax breaks and respect from others whether they believe or not.
> Say you believe in aliens and your crazy no ifs ands or buts.
> 
> I believe I saw something in the sky once and I was the biggest skeptic alive but seeing something you can't explain will change your mind rather fast.* I don't know if it was alien or not but I do know that it wasn't man made*.


I am much less sure of that than I was. 
I think there is a massive disconnect between the technology that is being developed and that which is being published (or admitted). I suspect many UFO sightings are human-tech in origin. 

I have heard (and cannot evaluate truth or falsehood) that we are already engaging in commerce with offworlders. It is an idea I can't flesh out ... or dismiss.


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I am much less sure of that than I was.
> I think there is a massive disconnect between the technology that is being developed and that which is being published (or admitted). I suspect many UFO sightings are human-tech in origin.
> 
> I have heard (and cannot evaluate truth or falsehood) that we are already engaging in commerce with offworlders. It is an idea I can't flesh out ... or dismiss.


Information commerce could easily be carried out with off worlders, it could certainly be extremely valuable and wouldn't require physically hauling a thing onto or off of the Earth.


----------



## jetfin (May 19, 2016)

Anyone know of the unexplained "Black Knight" satellite? It's a homing beacon for that mystery object that's supposed to pass earth in 2017 sometime. Look it up!


----------



## jetfin (May 19, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> What I find interesting about reports of alien visitors is how the aliens change over time. For example, it seems the classic saucer shaped crafts were all the rage among aliens back in the 50s, yet no one today reports them. Then there was a shift to cigar shaped ships. For a while in the 80's and 90's the V shaped crafts were in style. Today, many sightings are just fast-moving glowing balls.
> 
> So I guess alien crafts are like our cars. Different styles come in and out of fashion. Or, perhaps it's just different kinds of aliens visiting us as different times. But, if we look at sci-fi sources from the decades prior to reports, we see that saucer shaped craft were described in fiction before they started being seen by actual people. The cigar shape was prominent in some old sci-fi movies. An so on. It's just odd that the evolution of aliens ships seems to parallel what Hollywood does in the movies.
> 
> ...


It's because they get sick of riding in the same old jalopies lol


----------



## torontoke (May 19, 2016)

jetfin said:


> It's because they get sick of riding in the same old jalopies lol


Or maybe xhibit pimped their rides!
No one seen that guy since


----------



## billy4479 (May 19, 2016)

Personally i believe that only a small percentage of humans are intelligent. I believe this intelligence is not a reproductive quality sought after by individuals of reproductive age . Through natural selection this percentage is to decrease untell its diminished. I imagine this could also happen elsewhere in the universe. Could be why we haven't seen other intelligent life forms .


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 19, 2016)

billy4479 said:


> Personally i believe that only a small percentage of humans are intelligent. I believe this intelligence is not a reproductive quality sought after by individuals of reproductive age . Through natural selection this percentage is to decrease untell its diminished. I imagine this could also happen elsewhere in the universe. Could be why we haven't seen other intelligent life forms .


I feel ones individual qualities lack on one department but make up for the other, very simular to phenotypes and how well one responds to its environment. Such a broad scale of phenotypes probably increases the survival of said species imo which makes a bit of sense for me.


----------



## reddan1981 (May 20, 2016)

Have any of you seen an alien? If you have seen a random light in the sky that does not qualify. The probability is NO you will have never seen an alien. Your beliefs have been given to you. We are all there is, this life is special. You have been hoodwinked into letting your life be controlled.


----------



## abalonehx (May 20, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Have any of you seen an alien? If you have seen a random light in the sky that does not qualify. The probability is NO you will have never seen an alien. Your beliefs have been given to you. We are all there is, this life is special. You have been hoodwinked into letting your life be controlled.


 I have seen an alien.

His name was Julio.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> View attachment 3686120
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pyrimidines! Ok, why?


----------



## reddan1981 (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 20, 2016)

Wednesday on PBS Stephen Hawking believes there is life out there.
I've seen some things myself that were not of this earth.

http://www.pbs.org/video/2365757268/


----------



## Krippled (May 21, 2016)

I see them when I eat shrooms or drop geltab....sometimes do routine flybys of ole Roswell...


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 21, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Pyrimidines! Ok, why?


First off let me just say its just a belief.
Ever wonder why the human species look different from around the world?
Ever wonder why we keep discovering new species every decade or two ect?
Carbon is a very clingy fuck, it can go through gobs of mutations to thrive in its environment but obviously it went through a fuck load of chemical mutations and bonds before human existence.
Anyways, here you go! I love reading this science fiction crap lol

http://www.biology-pages.info/A/AbioticSynthesis.html#Molecules_from_outer_space?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (May 21, 2016)

Aliens are out there and that cannot be disputed. Our solar system is HUGE by our standerds, the milky way contains 100 million of said solar systems (holy fuck) and our milkey way is just one of the BILLIONS of other galaxies in the KNOWN universe. 

Human brains literally cannot comprehend, even to the slightest, the vast amount of planets there are in the void. So yes, aliens do exist, it is not possible that we are alone.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 21, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> it's not the belief that aliens exist that is seen as kooky. Many scientists and philosophers hold that same belief. What gets someone labeled as kooky has to do with other factors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This might sound like a strange concept but if the sun moves through space and we follow the sun maybe aliens aren't traveling to us maybe we just drifted to them.


----------



## RM3 (May 21, 2016)

They don't talk to you when you're high?

They talk to me

You all need to smoke better weed


----------



## ttystikk (May 21, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> This might sound like a strange concept but if the sun moves through space and we follow the sun maybe aliens aren't traveling to us maybe we just drifted to them.


They're all moving, too.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 21, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> The thing that got me started checking out alien shit was when I was a child i had a reoccurring experience where I would wake up in the middle of the night and couldn't move but my mind was awake, and I could feel a presence, I could move my eyes but that's it, on the other side of my bed room would be a humanoid figure, it would look kind of like a dull light or energy, like it had no features, just solid energy in the shape of a humanoid.
> This happened to me about 7 or 8 times. Now that I'm older I think maybe sleep paralysis, but the humanoid that was always there makes me wonder. Idk tinfoil hat lol


This happened to me not too long after the ufo thing, It came through my wall, it had a child like chin and mouth, very large cranium covered with curly hair, very long arms, skin was sort of glowing grey/blue, with huge hands and swirling hypnotic eyes. It held me down with one hand and was shushing me with the other. I started sleeping with a loaded magnum and it hasn't happened again.


----------



## schnooby (May 21, 2016)

strange we get so excited at the prospect of microbes on a meteor but we are surrounded by millions of animal species which certainly seem as alien as anything ive ever seen on tv and we dont give a fuuuuuuuck.


http://www.boredpanda.com/strange-animals/


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 21, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/alien-tech.840622/ These are copy and paste of my posts trying to describe what I seen. A friend of mine drew a picture of a strange boomerang shaped craft. He said"it was like something strait out of starwars. it flew overhead and spotlighted him with a blue light. He said it was only going about ten mph and he had three witnesses. I was talking about it to another fella at work someone stops me and says they seen one. He describes it a little and i drew a picture. this guy seen the same thing as my friend, only this one was not moving just sitting still hovering! I have met two other people that seen the same craft one was ten years earlier. I was thinking I would like to see one. All I ever see is strange lights off in the distance and could never make them out although they had erratic flight patterns. One day I'm meeting some friends at the bar so I'm driving along and see a bright light out the drivers side window. I think its a helicopter no big deal then it spotlights me with a real bright blinding light. I look around and see nobody on the road no traffic at all what so ever. I roll the window down and guess what..... no noise at all I slam the breaks the craft hits its breaks I speed up it speeds up It didnt lag at all it matched my speed exactly. At that point I knew something was up. it was almost like it was tethered to my car and it was doing exactly what i was doing at the same time. it maintained this distance of about 50ft and then it moved infront of my car and was flying sideways in front of me as im going down the road and flew over the top of the bar ten feet above the building max no noise at all. as it flew by I was able to see the back of the ship I would say ten feet tall fifteen feet wide and thirty feet long. It looked like it was put together in triangular panels. And it was delta shaped. I looked around the parking lot and ran in the building to find someone anyone and everyone laughed at me all drunk and nobody even checked. This was not a drone It was before drones became big. If it was top secret why did it fallow me for 5 miles, 50 feet away, treetop level, right on the edge of the road?why did it toy with me as I hit the breaks and sped up? Why did it fly ten feet above a public building and let me see it? Oh ya 30 feet long ten feet tall fifteen feet wide. NO PROPULSION SYSTEM THAT I COULD SEE? I seen something up close 50 feet away max. it was large and metallic looking with very large rivets or at least appeared to be rivets in the back Im assuming it was the back. It looked like it was put together from triangular panels. It had wings but they were very small maybe 2ft around the edges. . It looked like two spoons put together but flat in the back red light in the back super bright spotlights in the front. the top and bottom had a rounded very smooth look. it was a delta or wedge shape. Flying anywhere from 80 to 5 mph It was matching my speed perfectly. I felt like it was reading my mind. It flew dead center over the place that I was going like it knew whare I was going. Why would it fly sideways in front of my car as i'm going down the road? No noise no propulsion that I could see. Not a helicopter ,airplane or hot air balloon. It was about 30 feet long and 15 feet wide wing to wing and looked heavy. I don't really know shit about physics but I would think you would hear something out of it not dead silence.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 21, 2016)

And then I took a picture not too long ago of this. It reminds me of the death star. No noise and it was moving. zoom in on it.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 21, 2016)

One of the original Mercury Astronauts and the last American to fly in space alone. On May 15, 1963 he shot into space in a Mercury capsule for a 22 orbit journey around the world. During the final orbit, Major Gordon Cooper told the tracking station at Muchea (near Perth Australia) that he could see a glowing, greenish object ahead of him quickly approaching his capsule. The UFO was real and solid, because it was picked up by Muchea's tracking radar. Cooper's sighting was reported by the National Broadcast Company, which was covering the flight step by step; but when Cooper landed, reporters were told that they would not be allowed to question him about the UFO sighting.

Major Cooper was a firm believer in UFOs. Ten years earlier, in 1951 he had sighted a UFO while piloting an F-86 Sabrejet over Western Germany. They were metallic, saucer-shaped discs at considerable altitude and could out-maneuver all American fighter planes. Major Cooper also testified before the United Nations: "I believe that these extra-terrestrial vehicles and their crews are visiting this planet from other planets... Most astronauts were reluctant to discuss UFOs." "I did have occasion in 1951 to have two days of observation of many flights of them, of different sizes, flying in fighter formation, generally from east to west over Europe."

And according to a taped interview by J. L. Ferrando, Major Cooper said: "For many years I have lived with a secret, in a secrecy imposed on all specialists in astronautics. I can now reveal that every day, in the USA, our radar instruments capture objects of form and composition unknown to us. And there are thousands of witness reports and a quantity of documents to prove this, but nobody wants to make them public. Why? Because authority is afraid that people may think of God knows what kind of horrible invaders. So the password still is: We have to avoid panic by all means."
"I was furthermore a witness to an extraordinary phenomenon, here on this planet Earth. It happened a few months ago in Florida. There I saw with my own eyes a defined area of ground being consumed by flames, with four indentions left by a flying object which had descended in the middle of a field. Beings had left the craft (there were other traces to prove this). They seemed to have studied topography, they had collected soil samples and, eventually, they returned to where they had come from, disappearing at enormous speed... I happen to know that authority did just about everything to keep this incident from the press and TV, in fear of a panicky reaction from the public." 
Donald Slayton








Donald Slayton, a Mercury astronaut, revealed in an interview he had seen UFOs in 1951: "I was testing a P-51 fighter in Minneapolis when I spotted this object. I was at about 10,000 feet on a nice, bright, sunny afternoon. I thought the object was a kite, then I realized that no kite is gonna fly that high." As I got closer it looked like a weather balloon, grey and about three feet in diameter. But as soon as I got behind the darn thing it didn't look like a balloon anymore. It looked like a saucer, a disk. About the same time, I realized that it was suddenly going away from me - and there I was, running at about 300 miles per hour. I tracked it for a little way, and then all of a sudden the damn thing just took off. It pulled about a 45 degree climbing turn and accelerated and just flat disappeared."


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 21, 2016)

On May 11, 1962 NASA pilot Joseph Walker said that one of his tasks was to detect UFOs during his X-15 flights. He had filmed five or six UFOs during his record breaking fifty-mile-high flight in April, 1962. It was the second time he had filmed UFOs in flight. During a lecture at the Second National Conference on the Peaceful Uses of Space Research in Seattle, Washigton he said: "I don't feel like speculating about them. All I know is what appeared on the film which was developed after the flight." - Joseph Walker To date none of those films has been released to the public for viewing.




Eugene Cernan was commander of Apollo 17. In a Los Angeles Times article in 1973 he said, about UFOs: "...I've been asked (about UFOs) and I've said publicly I thought they (UFOs) were somebody else, some other civilization."








In June 1965, astronauts Ed White (first American to walk in space) and James McDivitt were passing over Hawaii in a Gemini spacecraft when they saw a weird-looking metallic object. The UFO had long arms sticking out of it. McDivitt took pictures with a cine-camera. Those pictures have never been released.


















In December 1965, Gemini astronauts James Lovell andFrank Borman also saw a UFO during their second orbit of their record-breaking 14 day flight. Borman reported that he saw an unidentified spacecraft some distance from their capsule. Gemini Control, at Cape Kennedy told him that he was seeing the final stage of their own Titan booster rocket. Borman confirmed that he could see the booster rocket all right, but that he could also see something completely different.

_During James Lovell's flight on Gemini 7:*Lovell*: BOGEY AT 10 O'CLOCK HIGH.

*Capcom*: This is Houston. Say again 7.
*Lovell*: SAID WE HAVE A BOGEY AT 10 O'CLOCK HIGH.

*Capcom*: Gemini 7, is that the booster or is that an actual sighting?
*Lovell*: WE HAVE SEVERAL...ACTUAL SIGHTING.

*Capcom*: ...Estimated distance or size?*Lovell*: WE ALSO HAVE THE BOOSTER IN SIGHT...








according to the NASA Astronaut Neil Armstrong, the Aliens have a base on the Moon and told us in no uncertain terms to get off and stay off the Moon. According to un-confirmed reports, both Neil Armstrong and Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin saw UFOs shortly after that historic landing on the Moon in Apollo 11 on 21 July 1969. I remember hearing one of the astronauts refer to a "light" in or on a crater during the television transmission, followed by a request from mission control for further information. Nothing more was heard. According to a former NASA employee Otto Binder, unnamed radio hams with their own VHF receiving facilities that bypassed NASA's broadcasting outlets picked up the following exchange: 




According to a Dr. Vladimir Azhazha: "Neil Armstrong relayed the message to Mission Control that two large, mysterious objects were watching them after having landed near the moon module. But this message was never heard by the public - because NASA censored it."
According to a Dr. Aleksandr Kasantsev, Buzz Aldrin took color movie film of the UFOs from inside the module, and continued filming them after he and Armstrong went outside. Armstrong confirmed that the story was true but refused to go into further detail, beyond admitting that the CIA was behind the cover-up.
*NASA*: Whats there?
Mission Control calling Apollo 11...

*Apollo11*: These "Babies" are huge, Sir! Enormous!
OH MY GOD! You wouldn't believe it!
I'm telling you there are other spacecraft out there,
Lined up on the far side of the crater edge!
They're on the Moon watching us!



A certain professor, who wished to remain anonymous, was engaged in a discussion with Neil Armstrong during a NASA symposium.*Professor*: What REALLY happened out there with Apollo 11?

*Armstrong*: It was incredible, of course we had always known
there was a possibility, the fact is, we were
warned off! (by the Aliens). There was never any
question then of a space station or a moon city.

*Professor*: How do you mean "warned off"?

*Armstrong*: I can't go into details, except to say that their
ships were far superior to ours both in size and
technology - Boy, were they big! and menacing!
No, there is no question of a space station.

*Professor*: But NASA had other missions after Apollo 11?

*Armstrong*: Naturally - NASA was committed at that time, and
couldn't risk panic on Earth. But it really was a
quick scoop and back again.




In 1979 Maurice Chatelain, former chief of NASA Communications Systems confirmed that Armstrong had indeed reported seeing two UFOs on the rim of a crater. Chatelain believes that some UFOs may come from our own solar system, specifically Titan. "The encounter was common knowledge in NASA, but nobody has talked about it until now." "...all Apollo and Gemini flights were followed, both at a distance and sometimes also quite closely, by space vehicles of extraterrestrial origin - flying saucers, or UFOs, if you want to call them by that name. Every time it occurred, the astronauts informed Mission Control, who then ordered absolute silence." "I think that Walter Schirra aboard Mercury 8 was the first of the astronauts to use the code name 'Santa Claus' to indicate the presence of flying saucers next to space capsules. However, his announcements were barely noticed by the general public. It was a little different when James Lovell on board the Apollo 8 command module came out from behind the moon and said for everybody to hear: 'PLEASE BE INFORMED THAT THERE IS A SANTA CLAUS.' Even though this happened on Christmas Day 1968, many people sensed a hidden meaning in those words." The rumors persist. NASA may well be a civilian agency, but many of its programs are funded by the defence budget and most of the astronauts are subject to military security regulations. Apart from the fact that the National Security Agency screens all films and probably radio communications as well. We have the statements by Otto Binder, Dr. Garry Henderson and Maurice Chatelain that the astronauts were under strict orders not to discuss their sightings. And Gordon Cooper has testified to a United Nations committee that one of the astronauts actually witnessed a UFO on the ground. If there is no secrecy, why has this sighting not been made public? Scott Carpenter





"At no time, when the astronauts were in space were they alone: there was a constant surveillance by UFOs."_


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 22, 2016)

Literally and probably be thousands of species out there..circular system..


----------



## Tom Clarke (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,
Yes I believe too! There are definitely alot of factors to consider. I have been a UFO researcher for 3 years now so have read alot of info and seen some strange things too. If you want to find out so more information on this topic come take a look at my blog: Area 51 Aliens or visit my site in my profile area.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 8, 2016)

The more I think about it, the more I think an intelligent alien race would stand off as far away as they could while still gathering up as much signals Intelligence as possible.

Any moderately good stealth measures would render them all but undetectable even as close as high orbit, though they wouldn't need to come much closer than Mars to listen in.


----------



## Dumme (Jun 8, 2016)

Aliens? Oh yes, I believe...


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 9, 2016)

It's too late..UFOs' landed..please treat us with peace..


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> It's too late..UFOs' landed..please treat us with peace..


They don't want us- we're stupid and violent. 

They don't want our planet- we've irretrievably contaminated it. 

They just want to watch us destroy each other.


----------



## Tom Clarke (Jun 9, 2016)

jetfin said:


> Anyone know of the unexplained "Black Knight" satellite? It's a homing beacon for that mystery object that's supposed to pass earth in 2017 sometime. Look it up!


I think what you are thinking about is the planet nibiru? The black knight satellite is an artificial satellite placed in our orbit by the aliens way back in ancient times.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 9, 2016)

Of course there is life out there....it'd be rather ignorant and egotistical of us to believe that we are _all_ there _is.

_
Thanks in part to the internet, cellphones, and mass media, I also believe that these beings will be revealed to us in my lifetime.


----------



## Tom Clarke (Jun 9, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Of course there is life out there....it'd be rather ignorant and egotistical of us to believe that we are _all_ there _is.
> 
> _
> Thanks in part to the internet, cellphones, and mass media, I also believe that these beings will be revealed to us in my lifetime.


Yes there are quite a few books to read too! Major Robert Dean seems to have quite a lot of information too. You can see the testimonies from highly regarded people on my youtube channel.


----------



## Tom Clarke (Jun 9, 2016)

Tom Clarke said:


> Yes there are quite a few books to read too! Major Robert Dean seems to have quite a lot of information too. You can see the testimonies from highly regarded people on my youtube channel.


Sorry about that for some reason added my dashboard link not my channel link. Hope this one works: Area 51 Aliens Youtube Channel


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 9, 2016)

Tom Clarke said:


> Sorry about that for some reason added my dashboard link not my channel link. Hope this one works: Area 51 Aliens Youtube Channel


Did you know secureteam 10 and third phase are known hoaxers?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Did you know secureteam 10 and third phase are know hoaxers?


What's a know hoaxer?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Is that better?


No. Was hoping you'd give me a definition of the term as you're using it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 9, 2016)

I've also had those night paralysis events. Multiple times, usually 4-6 "beings" surrounding my bed. Always reminded me of a surgery scenario. Hasn't happened in 10+years. I've only told a few people, shit always bugged me, glad to see its, somewhat, common. I've seen weird shit in the sky at night multiple times. What looked like shooting stars a couple times but changed direction 90 degrees instantly, at speed. A large glowing ball followed 2 friends and I as we walked down a deserted highway about 5 years ago. It was totally silent, then just went off over the trees after about 15 minutes. 

I also believe in ghosts..or whatever they might be.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 11, 2016)

So dumb of people to think their aren't any UFOs..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't believe they are intergalactic but interdimentional.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 11, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I don't believe they are intergalactic but interdimentional.


Why would this distinction matter?


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 11, 2016)

Pretty much anything and everything..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Why would this distinction matter?


Spirit beings


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 11, 2016)

Inner Earth..Outer Universe.


----------



## bict (Jun 11, 2016)

Intelligent life must exist elsewhere. If not in this galaxy, but in the countless others that double ours in size. I don't believe we will ever be contacted by any. Space seems to have evolved into this impossible, vast emptiness. Almost seems like it was designed not to be traversed .


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 12, 2016)

bict said:


> Intelligent life must exist elsewhere. If not in this galaxy, but in the countless others that double ours in size. I don't believe we will ever be contacted by any. Space seems to have evolved into this impossible, vast emptiness. Almost seems like it was designed not to be traversed .


Not nescesarilly must exist, but probably exists. Theoretically, earth could be the beginning of all life in the Universe.


----------



## bict (Jun 12, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Not nescesarilly must exist, but probably exists. Theoretically, earth could be the beginning of all life in the Universe.


I use the word must only because the probability of us being the only/ beginning of life is unlikely. Id even say very unlikely, but who knows.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 12, 2016)

It pretty much exists..


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 13, 2016)

bict said:


> I use the word must only because the probability of us being the only/ beginning of life is unlikely. Id even say very unlikely, but who knows.


Let's not quibble; the idea that we're all the life that exists in the whole universe is on par with the idea that the earth is flat.


----------



## bict (Jun 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Let's not quibble; the idea that we're all the life that exists in the whole universe is on par with the idea that the earth is flat.


Was trying to be moderate


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 13, 2016)

I understand it...but the Earth can't be flat...?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 13, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> I understand it...but the Earth can't be flat...?


That's another thread.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

The fabric of space/time is HUGE. I think that if there are other intelligent lifeforms out there, no matter whether they are older or younger than humans as a species, these vast distances make meeting each other terribly difficult. I doubt that most sightings are legit... but yeah eventually we'll meet other intelligent lifeforms... unless we kill each other beforehand.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> The fabric of space/time is HUGE. I think that if there are other intelligent lifeforms out there, no matter whether they are older or younger than humans as a species, these vast distances make meeting each other terribly difficult. I doubt that most sightings are legit... but yeah eventually we'll meet other intelligent lifeforms... unless we kill each other beforehand.


They're out there, all right. They've been watching us for a long time. They're waiting to see if we grow up or blow ourselves up before making any decisions about First Contact. 

I'm operating under the assumption that they're smarter than we are. I think it's a safe one to make.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 24, 2016)

One of my favorite episodes.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

Which would be more likely to begin eliminating humanity, AI or organic life? (organic life includes cyborgs and robots)


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Which would be more likely to begin eliminating humanity, AI or organic life? (organic life includes cyborgs and robots)


You're screwing up your definitions; cyborgs and robots are machine constructions operated by computers. Even if there were a hive mind AI, it still needs something to actually manipulate the physical world, hence the need for robots. Or, cyborgs, which merely enlist living tissue to do the same thing.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Which would be more likely to begin eliminating humanity, AI or organic life? (organic life includes cyborgs and robots)


Now that I've corrected your basic engineering errors, lol, I'll address your question; 

The answer is that AI can attack infrastructure which would be deadly in controlled environments like space or underground. 

It would again require some kind of device to manipulate the physical world, like robots. Whether the thinking part of this construct is organic or mechanistic is ultimately irrelevant.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

cockroaches from the end of the world; small insect like robots, each able to communicate with others like itself to pass information or instructions, each armed in a relatively small way such as a thin chip of C4, clearly able to severely injure a human.

They could recharge with solar panels and wait indefinitely for instructions or defined enemies. They would be mobile, able to move onto a trail underfoot or hide from sight.

Each has a camera, each is in constant contact with more like it, creating a network.... scattered everywhere. They would keep a very close watch on territory and deny the area to enemies, defined any way the deployment force desires.

The same console that a remote drone pilot users could easily become telepresence at any or many of these little robots.

Some could fly and exchange weapons for better signals Intelligence or transmission tower for the rest, in addition to advanced surveillance.

Others could be large, disguised as rocks and be designed to lumber into roads to disable larger vehicles. The list of possible variants is infinite.

Don't piss me off, or I'll quit being a nice guy growing pot, lol


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 24, 2016)

Bacteria and viruses could fuck us pretty hard.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 24, 2016)

There are so many resources in uninhabited parts of the galaxy that I can honestly that we'd never be annihilated for access to Earth's resources. I don't see any reason why beings would want to eliminate us. Unless they're just these emotionless robots that see us as something that could hurt them one day so they'd just kill us now. Kinda crazy to think about. Humanity. Everything we know, everything we love, everything we hate. Wiped out. Just like the way we remove annoying ant beds so too might some alien beings come and destroy us one day.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Bacteria and viruses could fuck us pretty hard.


Absolutely they could. Intelligently engineered ones could wait years before a massive simultaneous planet wide eruption of symptoms, which might well lead to control/zombification rather than death.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Absolutely they could. Intelligently engineered ones could wait years before a massive simultaneous planet wide eruption of symptoms, which might well lead to control/zombification rather than death.


Do you believe in reptilians? I think that is what they are called.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Do you believe in reptilians? I think that is what they are called.


Lizard men from Dungeons & Dragons played during my misspent youth is as close as I come, lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> There are so many resources in uninhabited parts of the galaxy that I can honestly that we'd never be annihilated for access to Earth's resources. I don't see any reason why beings would want to eliminate us. Unless they're just these emotionless robots that see us as something that could hurt them one day so they'd just kill us now. Kinda crazy to think about. Humanity. Everything we know, everything we love, everything we hate. Wiped out. Just like the way we remove annoying ant beds so too might some alien beings come and destroy us one day.


Haven't you heard? The Vogons are going to install an interstellar bypass and this solar system will be destroyed. It's all in the Hitchhiker's Guide, bro-


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 25, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> There are so many resources in uninhabited parts of the galaxy that I can honestly that we'd never be annihilated for access to Earth's resources. I don't see any reason why beings would want to eliminate us. Unless they're just these emotionless robots that see us as something that could hurt them one day so they'd just kill us now. Kinda crazy to think about. Humanity. Everything we know, everything we love, everything we hate. Wiped out. Just like the way we remove annoying ant beds so too might some alien beings come and destroy us one day.


Maybe they're just waiting for our population to build up so they can enslave or eat us. I've told my ufo/alien story's a few times on roll and I didn't have very positive experiences. You guys can believe what you want and I'm not going to argue about it but I think if they were here for a peaceful purpose, why be so sneaky?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Maybe they're just waiting for our population to build up so they can enslave or eat us. I've told my ufo/alien story's a few times on roll and I didn't have very positive experiences. You guys can believe what you want and I'm not going to argue about it but I think if they were here for a peaceful purpose, why be so sneaky?


Why would they want to expose themselves to such a primitive and violent race as ourselves? I mean, just look at how gleefully we slaughter each other; imagine if there were actually a credible threat from without, one all of mankind could unite against? 

And don't think that kind of groupthink doesn't happen all the time, leading to the eventual running over of any indigenous culture westerners have ever found. WE'RE the cultural and literal slavers, we white people. 

Come on, bro. Aliens needn't walk along us; surveillance from a safe distance, like from across the solar system or more, would keep them informed about our doings without risk of discovery.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 25, 2016)

Aliens are there..but we haven't welcomed them yet..that's why I hate society..we all can't be one..money is evil.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 25, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> What I find interesting about reports of alien visitors is how the aliens change over time. For example, it seems the classic saucer shaped crafts were all the rage among aliens back in the 50s, yet no one today reports them. Then there was a shift to cigar shaped ships. For a while in the 80's and 90's the V shaped crafts were in style. Today, many sightings are just fast-moving glowing balls.
> 
> So I guess alien crafts are like our cars. Different styles come in and out of fashion. Or, perhaps it's just different kinds of aliens visiting us as different times. But, if we look at sci-fi sources from the decades prior to reports, we see that saucer shaped craft were described in fiction before they started being seen by actual people. The cigar shape was prominent in some old sci-fi movies. An so on. It's just odd that the evolution of aliens ships seems to parallel what Hollywood does in the movies.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to jesus.They settled for a recycled Zuess .


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 25, 2016)

That dude called Mescalito .The one that resides in the cactus.He is in another dimension right.?Like Digital Elves.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 25, 2016)

As an alien, I believe in you all.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Altered State (May 15, 2017)

Im a believer as kids* we* watched lights playing tag in the sky nearly every time that we slept outside here on Vancouver island. This continued into my adulthood *with witnesses* to what appears to be war games in the sky.

anybody here see that shit ?

I gave up looking for them Ive seen its so often It just doesn't interest me to look up anymore. I know *strangely fast craft* are up there.

There is a new documentary interviewing top level military / government personnel disclosing cases with Alien craft bodies and years of Alien contact.

it should be on your favorite Movie site if not try the link below to Prime wire.ag
*
tilte:Unacknowledged

An exploration of the Alien presence on Earth and the reality of suppressed free energy technology.*


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Im a believer as kids* we* watched lights playing tag in the sky nearly every time that we slept outside here on Vancouver island. This continued into my adulthood *with witnesses* to what appears to be war games in the sky.
> 
> anybody here see that shit ?
> 
> ...


I believe you didn't see alien technology, but rather secret military tech being tested. Some of those experimental aircraft became weapons in the inventory, others were just testbeds or were dead ends for various reasons.

If you want free energy, simply walk outside and soak up some sunshine.

I'd really like to know that our race has contacted extra planetary civilisations and gained some of their technology, don't get me wrong! I just don't think it's happened yet.


----------



## Altered State (May 16, 2017)

Its more likely it was a staged covert black ops war games using rehashed alien tech or the military was using a craft to try and chase down some real aliens.
I don't know but something strange goes on up there that can do a right turn at something like 10,000 mph with just as abrupt stops and starts.

My guess is the crafts have a force field that prevent changes in the G force.

Something up there is moving like it shouldn't one night we counted 13 all jockeying around trying to hit each other.


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Its more likely it was a staged covert black ops war games using rehashed alien tech or the military was using a craft to try and chase down some real aliens.
> I don't know but something strange goes on up there that can do a right turn at something like 10,000 mph with just as abrupt stops and starts.
> 
> My guess is the crafts have a force field that prevent changes in the G force.
> ...


I want the apparent conclusion to be true. If it were, the implications would go far beyond military applications. However, I need more evidence before I'm willing to take your observations at face value. 

That's a very different thing than merely saying you didn't see it. I believe you did see SOMETHING.


----------



## Altered State (May 16, 2017)

I think we have disclosure coming there seems to be more mainstream talk of Alien life


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Why would they want to expose themselves to such a primitive and violent race as ourselves? I mean, just look at how gleefully we slaughter each other; imagine if there were actually a credible threat from without, one all of mankind could unite against?


Ronald Reagan mentioned something about that when he started that starwars program.


ttystikk said:


> And don't think that kind of groupthink doesn't happen all the time, leading to the eventual running over of any indigenous culture westerners have ever found. WE'RE the cultural and literal slavers, we white people.


 Slave comes from slav which is slang for the slavish people that were sold into slavery by African muslims. I was never a slaver nor do I condone such barbaric behavior but we must acknowledge the fact that it did happen so there is a possibility it could happen to other interstellar beings.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Its more likely it was a staged covert black ops war games using rehashed alien tech or the military was using a craft to try and chase down some real aliens.
> I don't know but something strange goes on up there that can do a right turn at something like 10,000 mph with just as abrupt stops and starts.
> 
> My guess is the crafts have a force field that prevent changes in the G force.
> ...


I've seen stuff like that before. The bright orbs? No sound? It was going jet speed does a 180. I pointed at it to show a couple people, then it stopped, zipped back and forth, up and down, then just floated away real slow.


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Ronald Reagan mentioned something about that when he started that starwars program.
> Slave comes from slav which is slang for the slavish people that were sold into slavery by African muslims. I was never a slaver nor do I condone such barbaric behavior but we must acknowledge the fact that it did happen so there is a possibility it could happen to other interstellar beings.


The more culturally- and militarily- advanced society inevitably subsumes, enslaves or wipes out the lesser one.

If they have the tech to fly here from other stars, what would that make us?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Im a believer as kids* we* watched lights playing tag in the sky nearly every time that we slept outside here on Vancouver island. This continued into my adulthood *with witnesses* to what appears to be war games in the sky.
> 
> anybody here see that shit ?
> 
> ...


That's the steven greer video. I think hes a liar and just trying to get your money. Watch some of his older videos and look at the body language and how he talks about secret meetings with people who will remain nameless or trusted sources. Did you see his little alien skeleton or the picture of the floating alien. He claims to know the aliens name and everything. He says they wont show themselves until the world disarms. He'll take you on a little tour to see some space ships flying around for a few thousand dollars. Probably so expensive because he has to pay his buddy to go out in a boat with some balloons and led lights.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The more culturally- and militarily- advanced society inevitably subsumes, enslaves or wipes out the lesser one.
> 
> If they have the tech to fly here from other stars, what would that make us?


I was thinking about that, they don't need to fly here. Maybe they just sit in one spot and we come to them.


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I was thinking about that, they don't need to fly here. Maybe they just sit in one spot and we come to them.


Nah- they'll come here. We've been broadcasting our presence via radio at ever higher output for nearly 200 years now. If they were in the neighborhood, they'd have heard us loud n clear and they'd be coming to have a look and size us up.

If the situation were reversed, that's exactly what WE'D be doing.


----------



## Jmy137900 (May 16, 2017)




----------



## greg nr (May 16, 2017)

The answer, quite clearly, is 42. It's the question that eludes us.

Just ask the dolphin's, they can be very chatty over a good pipe.


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2017)

greg nr said:


> The answer, quite clearly, is 42. It's the question that eludes us.
> 
> Just ask the dolphin's, they can be very chatty over a good pipe.


I'm looking forward to dinner with a window seat at the Restaurant at the End of the Universe. I'm betting I could skip on the check.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2017)

greg nr said:


> The answer, quite clearly, is 42. It's the question that eludes us.
> 
> Just ask the dolphin's, they can be very chatty over a good pipe.


 so long thanks for all the fish.


----------



## greg nr (May 16, 2017)

Hi, I will be your dinner tonight. Would you like to select your cut? 

Wasn't the end of the universe on an infinite loop? With my luck I'll be one of those essential employees who isn't given the night off.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2017)

A self propagating critter that could grow its own food, harvest and feed itself? If only cattle and chickens could do that.


----------



## Altered State (May 16, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That's the steven greer video. I think hes a liar and just trying to get your money. Watch some of his older videos and look at the body language and how he talks about secret meetings with people who will remain nameless or trusted sources. Did you see his little alien skeleton or the picture of the floating alien. He claims to know the aliens name and everything. He says they wont show themselves until the world disarms. He'll take you on a little tour to see some space ships flying around for a few thousand dollars. Probably so expensive because he has to pay his buddy to go out in a boat with some balloons and led lights.


No one gets my money no one , I can look up at the sky by myself. Not sure why people don't spend more time looking at the sky instead of paying. I can guess they pay because he and others are celebrities , of sorts.

The skeleton looked fake from here and mighty small for a 4 ft critter , makes little sense when its out of context like that


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2017)

Altered State said:


> No one gets my money no one , I can look up at the sky by myself. Not sure why people don't spend more time looking at the sky instead of paying. I can guess they pay because he and others are celebrities , of sorts.
> 
> The skeleton looked fake from here and mighty small for a 4 ft critter , makes little sense when its out of context like that


It seems odd they appear when he takes a group out. I hear night vision goggles work.


----------



## Altered State (May 16, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I've seen stuff like that before. The bright orbs? No sound? It was going jet speed does a 180. I pointed at it to show a couple people, then it stopped, zipped back and forth, up and down, then just floated away real slow.


The ufo scenario I described took place up to what appeared to be twice as high or higher then Jet traffic travels at.
With a brightness equal to the stars intensity only these had erratic movements. They zipped around like weapons or as if playing games , this went on for two hours then fog rolled in and we left. We did not see any craft / lights hit each other they were too fast to respond to get hit.


----------



## greg nr (May 16, 2017)

Hey, if aliens really wanted to take us over, they would start by replacing our leaders with mindless idiots who would drag down our military and social support systems to the point where everyone was fighting everyone else because they lost all respect for the govt.

oh, wait a minute......


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Hey, if aliens really wanted to take us over, they would start by replacing our leaders with mindless idiots who would drag down our military and social support systems to the point where everyone was fighting everyone else because they lost all respect for the govt.
> 
> oh, wait a minute......


I like this guy.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2017)

Altered State said:


> The ufo scenario I described took place up to what appeared to be twice as high or higher then Jet traffic travels at.
> With a brightness equal to the stars intensity only these had erratic movements. They zipped around like weapons or as if playing games , this went on for two hours then fog rolled in and we left. We did not see any craft / lights hit each other they were too fast to respond to get hit.


I know what you're talking about I live in the country so if I look up at night and let my eyes adjust I can see them moving. Everyone says satellites but when they change direction or move back and forth I have to think otherwise.


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Information commerce could easily be carried out with off worlder


We're talking about porn here, right?


----------



## Altered State (May 16, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> It seems odd they appear when he takes a group out. I hear night vision goggles work.


Ya I heard that , it *seems* people are filming ufo's in daylight using cameras with the IR filter removed from the lens.

I want to / have been meaning to try it myself but i keep on forgetting to. Alien mind fuk ? me thinks so lmao


----------



## Altered State (May 16, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I know what you're talking about I live in the country so if I look up at night and let my eyes adjust I can see them moving. Everyone says satellites but when they change direction or move back and forth I have to think otherwise.


 I feel a little less crazy now haha


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I feel a little less crazy now haha


This thread has some real and some fake stuff. I talk about my sighting on the 1st page. The third phase of moon and secure team 10 is all fake, they're known hoaxers. Doer tries to troll me but soon realizes he was in over his head. Give it a read if you want. https://www.rollitup.org/t/alien-tech.840622/


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 16, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> The third phase of moon and secure team 10 is all fake


Agreed. Want to become a sceptic? Search 'UFO' in youtube. There's so much fake shit there (a lot of it from Third Phase and Secure Team 10) that it's easy to become jaded about the entire topic. Intentional?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 16, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Agreed. Want to become a sceptic? Search 'UFO' in youtube. There's so much fake shit there (a lot of it from Third Phase and Secure Team 10) that it's easy to become jaded about the entire topic. Intentional?


They do it to make money just like steven greer. Could be a psy op, greed or both.


----------



## ttystikk (May 16, 2017)

The truth is out there, and I believe they've been watching us for some time.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 16, 2017)

Aliens, little green men, lol. I know an orange man with yellow hair I think might be alien from another planet...don't know how intelligent it is but definitely alien.


----------



## Altered State (May 16, 2017)

That was funny ,,, but I know him as a black witch killer, pulled the broom right out from under her but maybe just maybe the aliens backed him


----------



## sonson176 (May 16, 2017)

Given the universe is infinite, and the fact that we are here, one could certainly ascertain that the rate of occurrence of life must be non zero. If there were intelligent sustained life anywhere near us(local to our solar system), capable of traversing the solar system, they most likely are intelligent enough to stay far away from us. That leaves the further reaches of the galaxy. What would a machine functioning solely off of logic do? Any life capable of traveling multiple light years absolutely has to have an extremely logical approach to things, or it would've perished already. Looking at humans; its just really difficult to foresee a non-logically functioning entity, that is not self aware, do anything other than destroy itself eventually, as well as whatever it comes into contact with.


----------



## Altered State (May 17, 2017)

*We need a strain that melts away the fear of the unknown and replaces it with curiosity *


----------



## greg nr (May 17, 2017)

Altered State said:


> *We need a strain that melts away the fear of the unknown and replaces it with curiosity *


Well, there seems to be one that melts away curiousity and replaces it with the fear of the unknown, so maybe it's possible to invert it.


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2017)

Altered State said:


> *We need a strain that melts away the fear of the unknown and replaces it with curiosity *


I'm growing a bunch of them.


----------



## mauricem00 (May 17, 2017)

Altered State said:


> *We need a strain that melts away the fear of the unknown and replaces it with curiosity *


I thought you need LSD for that


----------



## mauricem00 (May 17, 2017)

bizarrojohnson said:


> So I'm one of the people who waste a lot of time watching alien videos on the Internet. Conspiracy theories, phony YouTube videos, kinda convincing videos (but not really). There are a ton of theories out there. That Egyptian Kings were really aliens that taught us language and other things. That aliens are still here and the Men in Black really exist. That the secret service are really aliens. That aliens are in the other side of the moon and told us not to come back there. And all the multiple alien sightings and grainy ass videos that you can barely see. So what do you guys believe? I definately believe in alien life. As to whether they are aliens on this planet or not.... I haven't decided.


I did not believe in aliens until one year when I was driving thru Chicago in january. it was 15 degrees outside with a wind chill below 0 when I saw a group of young people walking down the street wearing tank tops shorts and flip flops. they must have been aliens because a human would freeze in those conditions wearing summer clothing . if we are being visited by another intelligent form it seems more likely that it is from a higher dimension and not another planet


----------



## Altered State (May 17, 2017)

Acid will help open the doors of perception so you may be onto something mauricem00

There is other dimensions in the Quantum world but its likely life starts on distant planets and spreads throughout space much like how explorers sailed across seas to colonize distant lands.
With so many Stars / Suns and planets its unreasonable to think life could not of started elsewhere with billions of trillions of Sun's and planets out there. Expanding growing more numerous everyday , with Earth just _one _of them and only 4 billion years old and humans about 200,000 yrs old. We are mere babes in the woods still using rockets not much more advanced then firecrackers.


----------



## mauricem00 (May 18, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Acid will help open the doors of perception so you may be onto something mauricem00
> 
> There is other dimensions in the Quantum world but its likely life starts on distant planets and spreads throughout space much like how explorers sailed across seas to colonize distant lands.
> With so many Stars / Suns and planets its unreasonable to think life could not of started elsewhere with billions of trillions of Sun's and planets out there. Expanding growing more numerous everyday , with Earth just _one _of them and only 4 billion years old and humans about 200,000 yrs old. We are mere babes in the woods still using rockets not much more advanced then firecrackers.


true but the kind of spiritual growth needed to overcome our self destructive tendencies would likely lead a society to seek ascension rather than interstellar flight I see no reason that life could not start in many locations independently. on this planet life totally foreign to us has formed at deep sea vents


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2017)

mauricem00 said:


> true but the kind of spiritual growth needed to overcome our self destructive tendencies would likely lead a society to seek ascension rather than interstellar flight I see no reason that life could not start in many locations independently. on this planet life totally foreign to us has formed at deep sea vents


Until we achieve Ascension, we do it the old fashioned way; we build ships and go.

The strongest evidence against a universe thick with intelligent species is that none of it has made its presence known to us yet... For the entire breath of history.

Then again, maybe they're just smart enough to stay away from us until we either grow the fuck up or blow ourselves up. The universe itself does not care either way.


----------



## buzzardbreath (May 19, 2017)

Corso312 said:


> Anyone who doubts aliens is really dumb, we have explored about 8% of the oceans( which cover about 2\3 of the planet). That's where the aliens are. Probably many a worm hole in there. Too many people have seen aliens and UFO to be dismissed.


 You have NO right to call anyone dumb...LOL


----------



## Altered State (May 19, 2017)

mauricem00 said:


> true but the kind of spiritual growth needed to overcome our self destructive tendencies would likely lead a society to seek ascension rather than interstellar flight I see no reason that life could not start in many locations independently. on this planet life totally foreign to us has formed at deep sea vents


I agree , we have to grow as a species and overcome our war like mentality of competing and not working together. Its what we are trying to accomplish this very minute by world shaping to bring us to a state of planetary peace , a one world government,

Its that or a eventual War of biblical proportions

````````````


----------



## ttystikk (May 19, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I agree , we have to grow as a species and overcome our war like mentality of competing and not working together. Its what we are trying to accomplish this very minute by world shaping to bring us to a state of planetary peace , a one world government,
> 
> Its that or a eventual War of biblical proportions
> 
> ````````````


Enders Game.

Nuff said.


----------



## Altered State (May 19, 2017)

There has been a lot of propaganda on the subject powered by fear and created for ratings.Whats going on is the People who built a free America are now building a free world. No mistreating kooks allowed and everyone will have human rights.
Its a mess out there right now and getting worse as more countries develop the bomb.

You have to look fear in the face and deny it because fear is a straight up lie.
Its the Imagination run amuck where the worse case scenario becomes real.
Its a lie
``````````


----------



## ttystikk (May 19, 2017)

Altered State said:


> There has been a lot of propaganda on the subject powered by fear and created for ratings.Whats going on is the People who built a free America are now building a free world. No mistreating kooks allowed and everyone will have human rights.
> Its a mess out there right now and getting worse as more countries develop the bomb.
> 
> You have to look fear in the face and deny it because fear is a straight up lie.
> ...


Right. Because all of our drone strikes don't make anyone fear us.

Or hate us.


----------



## Altered State (May 19, 2017)

They are clearing house to bring the World together , its not going to happen with Nutbar governments in place. It will be brutal but its to save us all from future Nuclear Wars on our precious planet.
I should mention we can expect it to get messier before it gets better because it will they are just beginning to stir things up.
Its how mankind will make the next step in evolution to a War free planet , its the only way no sides and all for one under threat if need be.
No one is going to let it happen easily but its going to happen regardless. Ive accepted it as our best option to prevent War its the dirty work Im not Kean on but who is.


----------



## danbridge (May 19, 2017)

bizarrojohnson said:


> So I'm one of the people who waste a lot of time watching alien videos on the Internet. Conspiracy theories, phony YouTube videos, kinda convincing videos (but not really). There are a ton of theories out there. That Egyptian Kings were really aliens that taught us language and other things. That aliens are still here and the Men in Black really exist. That the secret service are really aliens. That aliens are in the other side of the moon and told us not to come back there. And all the multiple alien sightings and grainy ass videos that you can barely see. So what do you guys believe? I definately believe in alien life. As to whether they are aliens on this planet or not.... I haven't decided.


All the aliens are right here on roll it up!!


----------



## abalonehx (May 19, 2017)

rettam lacef modnar


----------



## ttystikk (May 19, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> rettam lacef modnar


That's some deep shit, man


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's some deep shit, man


Blew my face off.


----------



## Indacouch (May 19, 2017)

Fuck yeah aliens.....oh fuck yeah....fuckin aliens are real deal shit.....same with bigfoot .....bigfoot is an alien you dumbasses ......I've been molested by aliens ((and liked it))


Fuckin aliens


----------



## Altered State (May 19, 2017)

I hope they wore a rubber


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I hope they wore a rubber


If they didn't, they'll be infected by alien DNA....

And their smartphones, too.


----------



## Altered State (May 20, 2017)

I'm stoned the smartphone went right over my head

Im curious though does it involve un lubricated anal rape or lubricated ?


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I'm stoned the smartphone went right over my head
> 
> Im curious though does it involve un lubricated anal rape or lubricated ?


Neither. Viruses can be biological or datological. Who's to say that the first aliens we come into contact with aren't the products of another civilisation's runaway artificial intelligence program and are thus an advanced form of machine intelligence?

Such an alien entity would find it trivially simple to analyse, infect, spread, overwhelm or backdoor security protocols and very quickly execute a complete takeover of our increasingly web connected world.

So to answer your question; 'mind fuck'.


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2017)

Compared to an advanced machine based intelligence, we humans are wet, messy, vulnerable- and slooooow...

Sooooooo slooooow. We can parallel process disparate datasets well and come up with new concepts, but we don't iterate very quickly at all.

The invasion war would be over and they would be in complete control of our entire planet's industrial and information infrastructure so fast we wouldn't know what happened until it was way too late.

We better hope they're friendly or the first we'd know of their malevolent intentions might well be them launching our own nuclear missiles- at *us*.

There's some irony for ya!


----------



## greg nr (May 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Neither. Viruses can be biological or datological. Who's to say that the first aliens we come into contact with aren't the products of another civilisation's runaway artificial intelligence program and are thus an advanced form of machine intelligence?
> 
> Such an alien entity would find it trivially simple to analyse, infect, spread, overwhelm or backdoor security protocols and very quickly execute a complete takeover of our increasingly web connected world.
> 
> So to answer your question; 'mind fuck'.


Well, that's one way to travel at the speed of light, and be truly eternal.


----------



## Altered State (May 20, 2017)

The mentality of War for gain is barbaric a Advanced race would have better ways to solve problems then bust heads.

On the other hand there could be big problems if we met a species primitive as ourselves


----------



## Altered State (May 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Neither. Viruses can be biological or datological. Who's to say that the first aliens we come into contact with aren't the products of another civilisation's runaway artificial intelligence program and are thus an advanced form of machine intelligence?
> 
> Such an alien entity would find it trivially simple to analyse, infect, spread, overwhelm or backdoor security protocols and very quickly execute a complete takeover of our increasingly web connected world.
> 
> So to answer your question; 'mind fuck'.


I get it now a Space Trogan Virus with advanced malicious code ( like Windows )


----------



## greg nr (May 20, 2017)

Altered State said:


> The mentality of War for gain is barbaric a Advanced race would have better ways to solve problems then bust heads.
> 
> On the other hand there could be big problems if we met a species primitive as ourselves


You are making the assumption they would see it as war or an act of aggression against an equal or a species they see as a threat.

It's entirely possible they could just see us as we see insects or bacteria. We clear fields all the time and it doesn't strike even the most ideological as an act of war or aggression. 

Yet lots of life is destroyed; plant, animal, and insect. It's just an unimportant cost of farming.

If there are aliens and they haven't bothered destroying us it's more likely we just aren't important enough of a nuisance to bother with. Mounting an extermination from mega light years away has to be costly in terms of logistics and effort. 

We just aren't that important in a cosmic sense. At most we are a curiosity. Get over yourself.


----------



## Altered State (May 20, 2017)

Its more likely they see us as a young Species in need of guidance where we play by their Rules.


----------



## greg nr (May 20, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Its more likely they see us as a young Species in need of guidance where we play by their Rules.


Or we are a crop that hasn't yet reached a population worth harvesting.


----------



## Altered State (May 20, 2017)

I understand where your coming from the possibilities are frightening if you let your Mind wander. Fear is a powerful emotion and tool don't let it get the better of you it will lead you to insanity if you spend all your time in it.
Think about it we are here and no one zapped our planet


----------



## Altered State (May 20, 2017)

Im hoping Russia is on board and think China was bought off already when America shipped all its Jobs overseas , that big of a economic boost giving freely to a country does not happen without a big alterior motive.
It costs America the peoples wealth

_I hope Russia likes the One World government plan or we may well see a Nuclear war ..no aliens required.

_


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 20, 2017)

greg nr said:


> You are making the assumption they would see it as war or an act of aggression against an equal or a species they see as a threat.
> 
> It's entirely possible they could just see us as we see insects or bacteria. We clear fields all the time and it doesn't strike even the most ideological as an act of war or aggression.
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be costly if you didn't have the money concept. Cost is a concept that us earthlings made up from nothing to get one up on another individual. They would probably work together instead of trying to capitalize on each others needs or wants. Imagine a planet where everyone worked together and just donated time and labor to build a spacecraft to get off world.


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I understand where your coming from the possibilities are frightening if you let your Mind wander. Fear is a powerful emotion and tool don't let it get the better of you it will lead you to insanity if you spend all your time in it.
> Think about it we are here and no one zapped our planet


...YET.


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> It wouldn't be costly if you didn't have the money concept. Cost is a concept that us earthlings made up from nothing to get one up on another individual. They would probably work together instead of trying to capitalize on each others needs or wants. Imagine a planet where everyone worked together and just donated time and labor to build a spacecraft to get off world.


Money is a way to commoditize labor and capital and materials. As such I'm sure it will have conceptual equivalents.


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2017)

This is an older clip, that has been reposted recently...
Make some really interesting claims. The woman herself looks like an alien though.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Money is a way to commoditize labor and capital and materials. As such I'm sure it will have conceptual equivalents.


Do bees say where am I going to get the money to build my hive? Do birds worry about how they can afford to build their nests? Observe nature and you will see the intentions and motives of every species.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 20, 2017)

ANC said:


> This is an older clip, that has been reposted recently...
> Make some really interesting claims. The woman herself looks like an alien though.


I heard she was given fake documents and just ran with it. It could be a rumor you should check it out. This is an earlier picture of linda moulton howe


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Do bees say where am I going to get the money to build my hive? Do birds worry about how they can afford to build their nest?


Neither of those species builds a repository for data or any of the other hallmarks of an advanced civilisation.

We could well be (in my eyes, very likely) just as primitive to an extraterrestrial visitor.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Neither of those species builds a repository for data or any of the other hallmarks of an advanced civilisation.
> 
> We could well be (in my eyes, very likely) just as primitive to an extraterrestrial visitor.


Correct but they work together to get a job done and or don't worry about paying for the resources. Do you think aliens are making cellphones and building houses out of sticks?


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Correct but they work together to get a job done and or don't worry about paying for the resources. Do you think aliens are making cellphones and building houses out of sticks?


If they're coming here to visit I think it's a safe assumption that they're working together to build the means to do so.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> If they're coming here to visit I think it's a safe assumption that they're working together to build the means to do so.


Maybe they've adopted a hive mind concept due to observation.


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Maybe they've adopted a hive mind concept due to observation.


In which case the concepts of relative costs of production and allocation- what money stands for- is very likely to be known to them.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> In which case the concepts of relative costs of production and allocation- what money stands for- is very likely to be known to them.


You missed the buss.


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You missed the buss.


I have a short fuse.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I have a short fuse.


Get a longer one. You reverted back to money. Human beings lack the motive and the intention to pull it off because we're bound by a concept.


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Get a longer one. You reverted back to money. Human beings lack the motive and the intention to pull it off because we're bound by a concept.


It was a play on 'buss'.

Explain your idea.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 20, 2017)

I lack the motive to explain it any further than I already have. I guess you can't be convinced that extraterrestrials might think a little differently or at least adopted a hive like mindset.


----------



## greg nr (May 20, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Do bees say where am I going to get the money to build my hive? Do birds worry about how they can afford to build their nests? Observe nature and you will see the intentions and motives of every species.


I've kept bees. They don't squander their resources. While they don't use money, they do know how many workers they have and how much food is available. They will quite shamelessly toss drones (breeding males that don't collect honey) out of the hive before winter. They aren't going to waste food feeding a bee who has no purpose.

So every activity requires resources and effort. Those are commodities any society will meter out to attain a specific goal. That's what I meant by cost and effort. If it isn't worth it to them, they won't bother with it.

We humenzs' have other criteria driving us, but only when resources exceed need. For example we aren't above spite attacks. Killing just because someone's orange nose was tweeked. Or in some cases, just for fun.


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2017)

If I was an alien species and found this place, I would immediately proceed with exterminating humans, our track record is 100% fucked up.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 21, 2017)

Morbid Angel said:


> could be possible that we are just DNA banks. It is also plausible that we are they, modified to exist in this environment. Spread your seed or face destruction on the clock.


Probably the most plausible explanation out there imo.


----------



## greg nr (May 21, 2017)

bizarrojohnson said:


> Probably the most plausible explanation out there imo.


If we are they, they probably lost the piece of paper that had our coord's on it. They ain't never coming back. 

But hey, thanks for the cannabis plants.


----------



## Altered State (May 23, 2017)

Here's some food for thought

Darwin says we evolved from monkeys

Problem with that school of thought is nothing else evolved to a modern state BUT us.

This video elaborates on it further but still just barely touches on the subject


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Here's some food for thought
> 
> Darwin says we evolved from monkeys
> 
> ...


I didn't watch the video. Perhaps you can explain why the idea that one hominid 'won' would be any kind of surprise?

It's not even strictly accurate; it's been conclusively proven that Neanderthal DNA is in humans.


----------



## Altered State (May 24, 2017)

You want me to explain why the idea that one hominid 'won' would be any kind of surprise?

But you don't watch the video with insight into the Topic .. I'll pass on a debate it appears you have your mind made up already


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2017)

Altered State said:


> You want me to explain why the idea that one hominid 'won' would be any kind of surprise?
> 
> But you don't watch the video with insight into the Topic .. I'll pass on a debate it appears you have your mind made up already


In a competition, there is usually only one winner.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 24, 2017)

I haven't seen any human fossils. Ladies and gentlemen meet Lloyd Pye.


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I haven't seen any human fossils. Ladies and gentlemen meet Lloyd Pye.


Time for you to meet Dr Leaky


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Time for you to meet Dr Leaky


So you didn't watch the video? If I find a fossilized alligator head, giraffe neck, whale fins and an elephant body and put them together, I get Plesiosauria




if I was a paleontologist I would get credit and money for my discovery.


----------



## greg nr (May 25, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> So you didn't watch the video? If I find a fossilized alligator head, giraffe neck, whale fins and an elephant body and put them together, I get Plesiosauria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They used to say the duck billed platypus was a fake assembly of fossils. They were wrong. It really existed.


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2017)

I'm more certain there once were giants than aliens.


----------



## greg nr (May 25, 2017)

You have to wonder how much scientific evidence has been destroyed over the years by religious "scholars" who simply didn't like a piece of bone because it threatened their beliefs.. Or how much other history was melted down by treasure hunters.....


----------



## ttystikk (May 25, 2017)

greg nr said:


> They used to say the duck billed platypus was a fake assembly of fossils. They were wrong. It really existed.


Still does, at least until we destroy what's left of its habitat.


----------



## greg nr (May 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Still does, at least until we destroy what's left of its habitat.


My bad, I thought we had extincted it.


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 25, 2017)

greg nr said:


> My bad, I thought we had extincted it.


We're working on it.


----------



## ttystikk (May 25, 2017)

greg nr said:


> My bad, I thought we had extincted it.


It's endangered, halfway there!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 25, 2017)

greg nr said:


> You have to wonder how much scientific evidence has been destroyed over the years by religious "scholars" who simply didn't like a piece of bone because it threatened their beliefs.. Or how much other history was melted down by treasure hunters.....


Yeah not a single mayan scroll exist to this day cuz of the catholic church.


----------



## Altered State (May 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> In a competition, there is usually only one winner.


More then one type of Species is the Norm for everything but Humans so Im not sure what more Proof i can provide for you.. after all the planet its full of nothing but competing species / animals and genomes.


----------



## ttystikk (May 25, 2017)

Altered State said:


> More then one type of Species is the Norm for everything but Humans so Im not sure what more Proof i can provide for you.. after all the planet its full of nothing but competing species / animals and genomes.


Biologists disagree. Usually those competitors have found their own ecological niches and compete only peripherally.

The bigger question is what happens when a more advanced civilisation encounters a more primitive one.

If human history is any guide, things generally don't turn out well for the primitives.


----------



## Altered State (May 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Biologists disagree. Usually those competitors have found their own ecological niches and compete only peripherally.
> 
> The bigger question is what happens when a more advanced civilisation encounters a more primitive one.
> 
> If human history is any guide, things generally don't turn out well for the primitives.


How can you say biology disagrees when it clearly doesn't

I will try to simplify it further for you

There are billions of Species on the planet all *sharing* the Planet at the same time


and not one like us

One human being

thousands of species of spiders lizards birds etc etc etc etc that all compete


----------



## ttystikk (May 25, 2017)

Altered State said:


> How can you say biology disagrees when it clearly doesn't
> 
> I will try to simplify it further for you
> 
> ...


Our intelligence allows us to occupy many more niches than other species. Greater intelligence extends this phenomenon.

Extrapolate to aliens who would presumably be far more advanced than ourselves.


----------



## Altered State (May 25, 2017)

The premise is that a advanced Race already did contact a lesser one on earth and had their way with us.

Im sort of glad they did I mean Im happy to be alive and tapping on the computer right now.


----------



## ttystikk (May 25, 2017)

Altered State said:


> The premise is that a advanced Race already did contact a lesser one on earth and had their way with us.
> 
> Im sort of glad they did I mean Im happy to be alive and tapping on the computer right now.


That's not my premise and no one has shown me any convincing evidence that might be the case.


----------



## Altered State (May 25, 2017)

Why should anyone be responsible to remove your ignorance ?

Its on you not me not anyone its your issue


----------



## ttystikk (May 25, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Why should anyone be responsible to remove your ignorance ?
> 
> Its on you not me not anyone its your issue


If you make an assertion, especially one that flies in the face of accepted wisdom, it's not on anyone to disprove it; it's on you to provide credible evidence.

If you don't, you should not be surprised when people think you're full of shit.

My assertion is the commonly accepted one; that humans evolved from earthly ancestors without outside influence. There's lots of evidence to show this is true and no conclusive proof to the contrary.

So it's on you. Calling me ignorant or unwilling to believe in what's essentially an alien conspiracy theory without a shred of proof is just plain silly.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Why should anyone be responsible to remove your ignorance ?
> 
> Its on you not me not anyone its your issue


Are you still here, you Russian spambot piece of shit?


----------



## Altered State (May 25, 2017)

Oh Look my stalker !

I feel sooooo special and no i don't want to see photos of you sucking cock


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Oh Look my stalker !
> 
> I feel sooooo special and no i don't want to see photos of you sucking cock


What is it with you and sucking dick? You're really sweet on me, aren't you?


----------



## Altered State (May 25, 2017)

Look at you ya big Fag first you try to pick me up on the web now you stalk me down POS


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Look at you ya big Fag first you try to pick me up on the web now you stalk me down POS


Yep. I'm going to rape and murder you in a dark alleyway.


----------



## Altered State (May 25, 2017)

Reported


----------



## Altered State (May 25, 2017)

I jest you pos I'll beat you back into your fag hole all on my own


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Reported


Reported for being a Russian spambot.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I jest you pos I'll beat you back into your fag hole all on my own


Yeah? Get some. I'll fuck you to death with both my balls tucked behind your back.


----------



## Altered State (May 25, 2017)

Your funny Gay as fuk but funny


----------



## Altered State (May 25, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah? Get some. I'll fuck you to death with both my balls tucked behind your back.


This is too good to have you edit it later , Im stilling laughing


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 25, 2017)

Altered State said:


> This is too good to have you edit it later , Im stilling laughing at how much you like me.


Like you? Bitch, please, you're just a booty call.


----------



## Altered State (May 25, 2017)

Im not going play along anymore , please stop sending me porn its sick not cute nor a good way to meet people.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 26, 2017)

greg nr said:


> If we are they, they probably lost the piece of paper that had our coord's on it. They ain't never coming back.
> 
> But hey, thanks for the cannabis plants.


Never know we ain't been here for too long. And maybe they never intended to come back. Maybe they one some spread the seed shit. Came here, dropped us off, thought us languages, math, how to build pyramids and shit and so forth.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 26, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah not a single mayan scroll exist to this day cuz of the catholic church.


Shit they probably got some stashed some where. In that Vatican secret archives that's off limits to most. Hoarding all the secrets.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 26, 2017)

Real shit tho humans kinda suck. Someone told me a theory on aliens they heard. The short of it is that aliens were here helping us then realized that there's no hope for us and left. Sounds plausible to me, I mean just look around. Wait around til we blow ourselves up with nuclear missiles then come thru to kill off the survivors or help the survivors rebuild and hope we learned from our mistakes and start over.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> My assertion is the commonly accepted one; that humans evolved from earthly ancestors without outside influence. There's lots of evidence to show this is true and no conclusive proof to the contrary.


Or what if aliens simply created us from primate DNA? No proof here obviously just spitballing. I simply find it difficult to believe that we are so different from everything else on Earth. We haven't even been around for that long and have done a lot in very short amount of time.

so we're smart enough to from being monkeys, discovering fire, to learning language and building civilizations (HUGE), then travels the oceans, electricity, computers, space travel.........but we still can't figure out borders and dealing with other people on this tiny ass planet? I mean we have Donald Trump as a world leader (sorry to get political), racism is still huge, poverty, overpopulation...........

Idk kind of seems like someone gave us knowledge that we weren't ready to handle.

Just saying.......



Ps: yes I know that I threw a lot of theories out there that don't correlate with each other it's 6am I'm high ass shit, I don't know what's going right now........


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2017)

bizarrojohnson said:


> Or what if aliens simply created us from primate DNA? No proof here obviously just spitballing. I simply find it difficult to believe that we are so different from everything else on Earth. We haven't even been around for that long and have done a lot in very short amount of time.
> 
> so we're smart enough to from being monkeys, discovering fire, to learning language and building civilizations (HUGE), then travels the oceans, electricity, computers, space travel.........but we still can't figure out borders and dealing with other people on this tiny ass planet? I mean we have Donald Trump as a world leader (sorry to get political), racism is still huge, poverty, overpopulation...........
> 
> ...


We share 50% of our DNA with fruit flies, 90% with mice and over 99% with bonobo chimpanzees, they are a closer relative of humans than they are with any other animal.

We came from Earth. We AREN'T different from other animals, we just learned how to share knowledge between tribes and pass it on down the generations.

As for the knowledge we aren't ready for? WE did that; we act like the monkeys we are with all this technology and maybe we'll learn and maybe we will kill ourselves off. The jury is still out and between the current administration and our denial of the realities of how badly we're screwing our planet up I'd say it's not looking good for us.


----------



## greg nr (May 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> We share 50% of our DNA with fruit flies, 90% with mice and over 99% with bonobo chimpanzees, they are a closer relative of humans than they are with any other animal.
> 
> We came from Earth. We AREN'T different from other animals, we just learned how to share knowledge between tribes and pass it on down the generations.
> 
> As for the knowledge we aren't ready for? WE did that; we act like the monkeys we are with all this technology and maybe we'll learn and maybe we will kill ourselves off. The jury is still out and between the current administration and our denial of the realities of how badly we're screwing our planet up I'd say it's not looking good for us.


That might be 99% correct. 

But if monsanto can change a couple of segments of plant dna to make a rapid change in plant structure, so could an alien race with humans. Maybe we were at a point where we had already emerged as an apex species, and they just tweaked a few settings and kicked us up a few notches.

You really wouldn't be able to tell from a dna map. Was it a natural mutation that worked or was it manipulation. Some ancient alien theorists get rich off of saying stuff. I just do it for fun.


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2017)

Altered State said:


> The premise is that a advanced Race already did contact a lesser one on earth and had their way with us.
> 
> Im sort of glad they did I mean Im happy to be alive and tapping on the computer right now.


I suspect the answer is a little simpler.
I think people have been living for faaaaar longer than we are given credit for.This jars with simple evolution.
Did you know about 80% of crops that are farmed today were developed 9000 years ago... what foods have we created lately.


----------



## reddan1981 (May 26, 2017)

No aliens.

We are living in a test.

As best you can, show integrity even when no one is looking.


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> I suspect the answer is a little simpler.
> I think people have been living for faaaaar longer than we are given credit for.This jars with simple evolution.
> Did you know about 80% of crops that are farmed today were developed 9000 years ago... what foods have we created lately.


Kiwi fruits.


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2017)

greg nr said:


> That might be 99% correct.
> 
> But if monsanto can change a couple of segments of plant dna to make a rapid change in plant structure, so could an alien race with humans. Maybe we were at a point where we had already emerged as an apex species, and they just tweaked a few settings and kicked us up a few notches.
> 
> You really wouldn't be able to tell from a dna map. Was it a natural mutation that worked or was it manipulation. Some ancient alien theorists get rich off of saying stuff. I just do it for fun.


Turns out that chimps and gorillas can read and learn sign language.

I think all the basic tools existed and all it took were technologies. And we developed those ourselves.


----------



## TacoMac (May 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> I think people have been living for faaaaar longer than we are given credit for.This jars with simple evolution.


Actually, no it doesn't.

Mankind is the only thing that really and truly does not work on an evolutionary scale. All we know now is that humanoids in one form or another have been around for about 300,000 to 500,000 years at best. What we know as the "modern" human has been around less than 120,000 years.

So the question then becomes: out of the 4.5 to 5.5 billion years the earth has been around, why are we it?

The Great White Shark has been around for nearly 200,000,000 years, yet today it's not a great deal different than it was from the outset. The vast majority of animals are that way. Their development took millions and 10's of millions of years, yet somehow "POOF" here we are in quite literally a FRACTION of that amount of time.

"The Missing Link" isn't some joke. It's a true question of science: how the hell did we get where we are so god damned fast? There's GOT to be some explanation for that. At present, there simply isn't. At all.

Are there aliens out there? Yes. Count on it. The law of averages dictates it. Are they smarter than us? Well, some very well could be and should be...after all, there are worlds that have been around much, much longer than ours. In fact, on a scale of 1 to 10 where 1 is young and 10 is old, the earth is about a .004 on the age scale of the universe.

In other words: there's a metric shit-ton of civilizations out there that have been around far, far longer than we can possibly imagine.

Will we ever meet? Who knows? Perhaps we already have. Maybe that's how we got so far so fast to begin with. I don't know...but I leave my mind open to the possibilities.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 26, 2017)

bizarrojohnson said:


> Shit they probably got some stashed some where. In that Vatican secret archives that's off limits to most. Hoarding all the secrets.


Yeah i agree you know mayans were the most advanced in mathamatics and astrology?


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Actually, no it doesn't.
> 
> Mankind is the only thing that really and truly does not work on an evolutionary scale. All we know now is that humanoids in one form or another have been around for about 300,000 to 500,000 years at best. What we know as the "modern" human has been around less than 120,000 years.
> 
> ...


It took a long time for the universe to create the necessary elements for our kind of life. 

No other animals, sharks included, wrote things down or developed any technology to save information and pass it along to future generations.

Without that, we are starting over every generation. Since we aren't, we move ahead with great speed.

The internet is the current ultimate expression of this idea.


----------



## TacoMac (May 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It took a long time for the universe to create the necessary elements for our kind of life.
> 
> No other animals, sharks included, wrote things down or developed any technology to save information and pass it along to future generations.
> 
> ...


The question still remains: why only us? This earth was around for well over 4 billion years before we ever showed up. How can one say that we "evolved" into what we are when nothing else did given quite literally more than 1000 times the amount of evolution we have had?

How did we do that when nothing else did?

How did we do it so fast when nothing else even comes close?

There is no answer for that. That's why we created religion to begin with: to explain the unexplainable.


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> The question still remains: why only us? This earth was around for well over 4 billion years before we ever showed up. How can one say that we "evolved" into what we are when nothing else did given quite literally more than 1000 times the amount of evolution we have had?
> 
> How did we do that when nothing else did?
> 
> ...


We are not alone in the universe, surely. Just alone here.

Technology makes seemingly impossible leaps possible. It wasn't evolution alone, it was language, the written word, libraries and education and now the internet. Technology accelerates progress, evolution does not speed things up.

Religion does not explain anything, therefore it must be discarded.


----------



## TacoMac (May 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> it was language, the written word, libraries and education and now the internet.


That is all the result of evolutionary development.

Again, billions of species had billions of years to develop that long before we ever came along and somehow waved a magic wand and did it in less than 1 million years.

That's the entire point: the evolution of humans simply does not fit the evolution of this planet at all. In fact, it completely contradicts it.

That's the point.


----------



## Cookie Thumper (May 26, 2017)

Fok yeah I seen some stars darting around the night sky with random lineal movements.


----------



## greg nr (May 26, 2017)

It wouldn't have been us if the dino's weren't wiped out........


----------



## TacoMac (May 26, 2017)

greg nr said:


> It wouldn't have been us if the dino's weren't wiped out........


Which again begs the question: Why, in over 250,000,000 years of development, were they unable to do what we did in LESS than only 1 million years?

To put that in a Layman example: A Ferrari F1 pit crew can change 4 tiers in 2.5 seconds. Imagine you are McLaren racing against them, you have the same materials, same chance, same everything to work with, but for some reason it takes you over 10 minutes to figure out you simply can't do it?


----------



## greg nr (May 26, 2017)

yeah, but it's tough to innovate from the inside of a predators belly..... They were super predators. We would have been trail mix. Without apex predator status, we wouldn't be where we are today.


----------



## TacoMac (May 26, 2017)

greg nr said:


> yeah, but it's tough to innovate from the inside of a predators belly..... They were super predators. We would have been trail mix. Without apex predator status, we wouldn't be where we are today.


No predator is greater than man. No predator in history has ever killed more than us. And, again, we've done it in a FRACTION of the time.


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> No predator is greater than man. No predator in history has ever killed more than us. And, again, we've done it in a FRACTION of the time.


No other animal we've ever seen alive or in the fossil record has been as well positioned in an evolutionary sense to utilize its intelligence as we. We developed opposable thumbs which allowed us to manipulate our environment to a much greater degree, and the brainpower to do it to solve problems.

The advent of writing allowed us to store this knowledge and pass it to future generations, which is where the Great Acceleration really happened.

It's no coincidence that written history developed simultaneously with cultivated agriculture; writing stuff down allowed us to pass along the knowledge and growing our own food gave us the time and reason to do so.

Even then it took 20,000 years (some say much longer) to get an industrial revolution. From that it was inevitable to develop information technology and here we are.

No magic. No aliens. Just iterative progress, dramatically accelerated by the use of information sharing technologies, such as the ones we are using right now to have this conversation.

By the standards of even our grandparents, we have entered the Age of Singularity, where our ability to do something is less limited by our technology and more by simply not having thought of the idea to do it. Yet.

A great television series; Connections, with James Burke. There's even a sequel, Connections II. It's history of technology, fascinating stuff!


----------



## TacoMac (May 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> No other animal we've ever seen alive or in the fossil record has been as well positioned in an evolutionary sense to utilize its intelligence as we.


That statement, in and of itself, completely contradicts the entire theory of evolution.

If you're going to buy in to evolution, you have to buy in to the idea that all things are created equal. That nature and chance dictate everything.

That's not true with humans. We had no better chance than anything else. In fact, your argument on its entire face is completely wrong.

Again: Dinosaurs alone had over a QUARTER OF A BILLION YEARS and couldn't amount to much. We've been around LESS THAN A MILLION. Literally, 1/1000th of the time.

Dinosaurs actually had a better world to live in than we did and couldn't pull it off. Not even close.

Your problem is that you keep making statements like most humans do: you by default assume we were superior from the get go.

If that is true, then you just blew the entire theory of evolution out of the water...because nature doesn't play favorites.

If it is false (and it is) then there is some missing information that explains us that we don't yet know.

Not surprisingly, the later is true. We know more about a T-Rex than we do about us. How the hell is that possible?

This is going to sound weird, but in order to see the universe in it's pure state, you have to step outside your humanity. Be the T-Rex. Ask questions from his point of view.

Why were we so "magically" favored? How is that even possible in a true evolutionary system?

Answer: it isn't.


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> That statement, in and of itself, completely contradicts the entire theory of evolution.
> 
> If you're going to buy in to evolution, you have to buy in to the idea that all things are created equal. That nature and chance dictate everything.
> 
> ...


Have you read Darwin's Origin of Species? I have. I've read up quite a bit on evolution.

Nothing I've said above contradicts evolutionary theory in any way.

Dinosaurs were not intelligent species, even if they were well suited to their environment. In fact, evolutionary theory clearly states that evolution happens quickly, in steps, often big ones, in response to a change in environment.

The only animal that deliberately changes its own environment- by altering it- are humans.

The rest is accelerating technological development and the geometric curve of knowledge growth over time is the evidence.

T-Rex was a classic apex predator, once it assumed the top spot there was no need to change.


----------



## greg nr (May 26, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> No predator is greater than man. No predator in history has ever killed more than us. And, again, we've done it in a FRACTION of the time.


But man didn't start there, and we doubtfully would have evolved the same way in the face of withering predation. Sure, we had to deal with lions and tigers and bears (ho-ho), but they were pussycats compared to what was around with the dino's. We got to grow up in a golden era where we could outnumber, and eventually out think, our competition. That wouldn't have happened if there wasn't a mass extinction.

Sorry, we just weren't that special at the beginning. We aren't even that special now. We don't even have much time left. Special? Maybe the next super species will think at least kindly of us.


----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2017)

Omg so humanity de-evolved like how many years when they voted for a huge orange Turd? 70 years? We are now
at the start of a new drug war and state of complete redneck idiocy.... damn...maybe aliens can destroy the planet
before it gets too fuck up?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 26, 2017)

i believe there are other planets with life on them in the universe, probably a whole lot of them. i do not believe they give a flying fuck at a rolling rats asshole about us, if any of them are even aware we exist.
i don't think the "engineers" came and set us apart, i think we evolved just like everything else, we were just more successful at it. no magic, no alien science, just random chance smiling on us


----------



## Altered State (May 26, 2017)

We are but one planet enjoying its Sun there is Par light all over the universe inviting life and plants to grow in a otherwise cold and dark universe.

The Stars don't lie its that simple there are plenty of Suns to warm and provide Par light for life throughout the universe.

*Par Light*


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2017)

Altered State said:


> We are but one planet enjoying its Sun there is Par light all over the universe inviting life and plants to grow in a otherwise cold and dark universe.
> 
> The Stars don't lie its that simple there are plenty of Suns to warm and provide Par light for life throughout the universe.
> 
> *Par Light*


This is gibberish.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2017)

light is just one factor in the possibility of life on another planet. available water is the biggest factor, an atmosphere is next, life can evolve in total darkness, and does, so light is actually pretty far down the scale of things necessary for life on other planets

of course thats assuming they have the same requirements that we do, life could have evolved in an ammonia atmosphere, or methane, or hexane......or even no atmosphere,its a big universe(one of many)...lots of things are possible


----------



## TacoMac (May 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Have you read Darwin's Origin of Species? I have.


So have I.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> available water is the biggest factor


Only for our type of life. We've recently discovered ammonia based life forms that don't require water at all, nor carbon.

Again, that's the problem with the vast majority of humans: they constantly limit themselves by assuming all life must be like them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> So have I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why don't you quote the rest of my post? where i say essentially the same thing


----------



## Altered State (May 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> This is gibberish.


Really tell that to all the life on our planet


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2017)

par is photosynthetically active radiation. its important for the kind of life that evolved on our planet.
this in no way means that its required in any way, shape, or form for life to evolve in different circumstances.
there are organisms living at the bottom of our oceans that NEVER see any par.


----------



## Altered State (May 27, 2017)

The type of life we would likely recognize as humanoid would have come from a planet much like our own....I agree with your statement in that life will likely come in many forms we do not yet know of but that should not exclude life only include more types.


----------



## TacoMac (May 27, 2017)

In the end, I think we can all agree on one point: The idea that we are it in the universe is an untenable position.


----------



## Altered State (May 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> If you make an assertion, especially one that flies in the face of accepted wisdom, it's not on anyone to disprove it; it's on you to provide credible evidence.
> 
> If you don't, you should not be surprised when people think you're full of shit.
> 
> ...


Your problem is that you think its my "duty" somehow to spend time spoon feeding information to you when all I did was post FOOD FOR THOUGHT as was mentioned in the first sentence of the post.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Really tell that to all the life on our planet


But it doesn't apply to all life on our planet; check out the ecosystems around deep ocean vents. No light required.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

Altered State said:


> The type of life we would likely recognize as humanoid would have come from a planet much like our own....I agree with your statement in that life will likely come in many forms we do not yet know of but that should not exclude life only include more types.


This is self limiting.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Your problem is that you think its my "duty" somehow to spend time spoon feeding information to you when all I did was post FOOD FOR THOUGHT as was mentioned in the first sentence of the post.


Well- forgive me for not taking your fantasies and wild conjecture more seriously.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> In the end, I think we can all agree on one point: The idea that we are it in the universe is an untenable position.


I think we can all agree on this.

Whether it's ever been here for a look, let alone to meddle is another question entirely and I haven't seen evidence of it.

The idea that the Galaxy is too big for us to ever meet other intelligent life is very sad.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> I'm more certain there once were giants than aliens.


What if we're the giants and little people are running around hiding in holes.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> What if we're the giants and little people are running around hiding in holes.


My dog is an alternative life form. He's definitely more advanced than we humans.


----------



## greg nr (May 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think we can all agree on this.
> 
> 
> The idea that the Galaxy is too big for us to ever meet other intelligent life is very sad.


Hey now, don't go around insulting intelligent life by associating them with us. 

Intelligence isn't binary, and it probably isn't even linear. More likely it's logarithmic and for all we know we are all the way to the lower left of the curve. I really hope we aren't the apex of the living. That would be sad.


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Hey now, don't go around insulting intelligent life by associating them with us.
> 
> Intelligence isn't binary, and it probably isn't even linear. More likely it's logarithmic and for all we know we are all the way to the lower left of the curve. I really hope we aren't the apex of the living. That would be sad.


Intelligence, like technology and knowledge, is not linear. I agree that it's logarithmic.

Had that conversation just above, in fact.

So if this is true then maybe the aliens are watching from a safe distance, knowing that we could all blow ourselves up any minute. Perhaps they're waiting until we show some signs of enlightenment. One of those signs would be taking environmental stewardship seriously. Other signs would be the end of war, famine and poverty and ensuring everyone on Earth gets as much education as possible.

That would be a beautiful world. Our base animal instincts of greed, fear and territorialism are keeping us from building it.


----------



## Altered State (May 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> But it doesn't apply to all life on our planet; check out the ecosystems around deep ocean vents. No light required.


yes their is life down there as well , how does the notion that life can thrive in dark places interfere with your understanding that higher life flourishes under a Suns rays ?


----------



## Altered State (May 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> This is self limiting.



Not at all its the complete opposite of limiting , you oddly enough are attempting to limit it rather then acknowledge it as a possibility.


----------



## Altered State (May 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Well- forgive me for not taking your fantasies and wild conjecture more seriously.


Your funny , wild conjecture ... like life on other planets is wild conjecture.

I sense you just want to argue and have no interests in life on other planets. I will bow out now from further discussion with you


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Your funny , wild conjecture ... like life on other planets is wild conjecture.
> 
> I sense you just want to argue and have no interests in life on other planets. I will bow out now from further discussion with you


The difference between your fantasies and my speculation is discipline. We can make up anything we want and that's fine- but useless. Building on the knowledge we already have is not useless; is the best set of tools we have.

Come back with someone- anything- based in fact and we can have a serious discussion.

Your out of hand dismissal of undersea life as unworthy of further concern betrays your undisciplined approach.

That would be your problem, not mine.


----------



## Altered State (May 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The difference between your fantasies and my speculation is discipline. We can make up anything we want and that's fine- but useless. Building on the knowledge we already have is not useless; is the best set of tools we have.
> 
> Come back with someone- anything- based in fact and we can have a serious discussion.
> 
> ...


tell you what you delve into vent life and all it has too offer I'll stick to intelligent life and all it has too offer


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

Altered State said:


> tell you what you delve into vent life and all it has too offer I'll stick to intelligent life and all it has too offer


But the intelligent life on Earth doesn't depend on light. All of it eats other things.

Weak, your logic skills are.


----------



## Altered State (May 27, 2017)

You can't see past your nose , Im not up to educating you or any other lazy fucker. Sorry your on your own


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

Altered State said:


> You can't see past your nose , Im not up to educating a straight up idiot. Sorry your on your own


With what passes for logic in your world, you're the one on your own.

I'm on firm ground because everything I say rests on a foundation of solid science. That puts me in a place perhaps unfamiliar to you; 'good company'.


----------



## Altered State (May 27, 2017)

Your Wrong and so fucking wrong its laughable

science is on my side all the way but you couldn't know that could you as you obviously dont study


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2017)

its all a glitch in the matrix, anyway, i just saw the woman in the red dress


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Your Wrong and so fucking wrong its laughable
> 
> science is on my side all the way but you couldn't know that could you as you obviously dont study


I'm not wrong. This right here is why the aliens are staying the fuck away from us;


----------



## Altered State (May 27, 2017)

You need to educate yourself asking me to to do your homework and present it to you is nothing short of Lazy and is no different then looking over someones shoulder at test time.

Try looking into peoples claims before deeming yourself knowledgeable enough to discount them. 

I don't spout off unless I have read up plenty on the subject despite how off hand my comments may seem I base them in science not imaginationland

Here is a article that delves deeper into sunlight if you care to educate yourself

*Why did life develop on the surface of the Earth in the Cambrian? *

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1674987116300019

``````````````````


----------



## muciek112 (May 28, 2017)

I do, if you study ancients civilizations, all of them have signs of alien activity, like Ezekiel's Vision: An Alien UFO and sumierian culture and so on. Aliens was ancient gods.


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2017)

muciek112 said:


> I do, if you study ancients civilizations, all of them have signs of alien activity, like Ezekiel's Vision: An Alien UFO and sumierian culture and so on. Aliens was ancient gods.


That's hard to prove. Many have said the same things.

So, 'maybe' it happened- but maybe not.

That only goes so far.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Intelligence, like technology and knowledge, is not linear. I agree that it's logarithmic.
> 
> Had that conversation just above, in fact.
> 
> ...


No the aliens are waiting till we blow ourselves up so they can take over get it right yoda yer an alien spy


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's hard to prove. Many have said the same things.
> 
> So, 'maybe' it happened- but maybe not.
> 
> That only goes so far.


Yal want to hear my opinion of aliens?


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No the aliens are waiting till we blow ourselves up so they can take over get it right yoda yer an alien spy


If I were an alien spy I would not tell you the truth.

If I weren't an alien spy I would speak the truth.

But how would you know?

LMAO!


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yal want to hear my opinion of aliens?


Of course! That's the whole point of the thread, right?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> If I were an alien spy I would not tell you the truth.
> 
> If I weren't an alien spy I would speak the truth.
> 
> ...


Im on to you yoda you aint fooling any one


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Of course! That's the whole point of the thread, right?


Ok so i believe what people call aliens are actualy fallen angels or nephelim angel human hybreds and yes they have been passing info to us since adam and eve they have an end game but they lose in the end.


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im on to you yoda you aint fooling any one


I'm here to teach you primitive monkeys a little sense before you blow yourselves up and wipe out all the good strains.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm here to teach you primitive monkeys a little sense before you blow yourselves up and wipe out all the good strains.


Lol then whats with all the anal probes fucker?


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ok so i believe what people call aliens are actualy fallen angels or nephelim angel human hybreds and yes they have been passing info to us since adam and eve they have an end game but they lose in the end.


The connection between Religion and aliens seems worthy of closer investigation.

If aliens were going to infiltrate humanity, it would be an ideal cover.


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol then whats with all the anal probes fucker?


I'm just a kinky fucker like that.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The connection between Religion and aliens seems worthy of closer investigation.
> 
> If aliens were going to infiltrate humanity, it would be an ideal cover.


I dont believe in religion really its just man trying to be good enough for God but yoda if you honestly would like more investigation into the matter and can stay neutral till youve looked through it ill shoot you some links.


----------



## Dream Beaver (May 28, 2017)

I used to believe in aliens until I learned about the heliocentric jesuit satanic deception.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2017)

aliens don't anal probe people, red necks wearing led necklaces and deedleboppers (or wtf ever they call those wavy antena things) anal probe people, after telling them "hey, i'm an alien, bend over"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2017)

and THATS ^ why the aliens will never come here


----------



## greg nr (May 29, 2017)

What gets me is we have never found any physical evidence of aliens. Sure, there are quirkie cave paintings and stone work we can't really explain, but where are the candy wrappers or beer cans or broken tools, pieces of wire, or the random dropped screw or widget? We can find 20,000 year old seeds. We should be able to find a dropped nut or bolt.

If aliens were here, they were absolutely ocd about carry in, carry out.


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

You or me don't get see the evidence but the Military and anybody who sees them picking up craft get to see.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and THATS ^ why the aliens will never come here


True that...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 29, 2017)

just because people were more "primitive" thousands of years ago, doesn't mean they were stupid, and it doesn't mean they didn't have imaginations. you think none of them ever looked up and wondered if we were alone, or if other people on other worlds were looking up wondering the same thing? is it such a huge leap that the more artistic of them drew pictures of their ideas? they didn't have iphones to tweet with, they didn't even have paper handy to write it down, they had to paint it or carve it where ever they could find a place to do it.
so a painting in a cave of something that might be interpreted as a spaceship is proof positive that aliens visited earth?
k....
so ezekiel saw a wheel in the sky...i think the intent of that story was that the wheel was sent by gods, not aliens. why should your personal mythology be more right than the persons who wrote the story to begin with? and how many of you people that are using ezekiel as proof of aliens, are actually athiest? that makes you a hypocrite, how can a story from a book you don't believe in prove anything?
you guys ought to get together with the flat earthers, you could figure out how aliens orbit a flat planet


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> You or me don't get see the evidence but the Military and anybody who sees them picking up craft get to see.


Correction, Mr Confirmation Bias; the military picks up radar reflections from unexplained objects or phenomena. They can't confirm it's of alien origin or even artificial in any way.

Ball lightning is a prime example of this.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just because people were more "primitive" thousands of years ago, doesn't mean they were stupid, and it doesn't mean they didn't have imaginations. you think none of them ever looked up and wondered if we were alone, or if other people on other worlds were looking up wondering the same thing? is it such a huge leap that the more artistic of them drew pictures of their ideas? they didn't have iphones to tweet with, they didn't even have paper handy to write it down, they had to paint it or carve it where ever they could find a place to do it.
> so a painting in a cave of something that might be interpreted as a spaceship is proof positive that aliens visited earth?
> k....
> so ezekiel saw a wheel in the sky...i think the intent of that story was that the wheel was sent by gods, not aliens. why should your personal mythology be more right than the persons who wrote the story to begin with? and how many of you people that are using ezekiel as proof of aliens, are actually athiest? that makes you a hypocrite, how can a story from a book you don't believe in prove anything?
> you guys ought to get together with the flat earthers, you could figure out how aliens orbit a flat planet


Yeah its funny when athiest quote the bible lolz


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

Here's the Video , give it a few minutes and it gets to his speech


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Correction, Mr Confirmation Bias; the military picks up radar reflections from unexplained objects or phenomena. They can't confirm it's of alien origin or even artificial in any way.
> 
> Ball lightning is a prime example of this.


You still think your smarter then you really are , will you ever stop ?


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> The least you could do was read the link f you still think your smarter then are don't you ?


Check your timing and the order of posts in the thread before jumping to conclusions; you posted your clip AFTER I posted. I'll look at it.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> You still think your smarter then you really are , will you ever stop ?


Ok having looked at it, I don't interpret his comments as proof of anything.


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

You don't get to know then , your locked out by default


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> You still think your smarter then you really are , will you ever stop ?


I'm not stupid just because I refuse to believe in you without proof.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> You don't get to know then , your locked out by default


So whats the story? Is there human life on another planet somewhere in space? Anywhere?


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> You don't get to know then , your locked out by default


Lol classic conspiracy theorist thinking.

Show me some fucking evidence.


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm here to teach you primitive monkeys a little sense before you blow yourselves up and wipe out all the good strains.


Could you also smite the bastard that made white widow.


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

Me ? wtf Don't believe in me Im not that guy nor do I portray myself to be all I ask is look into my claims before acting like you know all about it .. when you clearly don't.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> So whats the story? Is there human life on another planet somewhere in space? Anywhere?


Yes, statistically we can be sure that there's life SOMEWHERE out there.

Whether it's ever been here or even currently in contact with our government on some level is much, much harder to prove and I'm not going to buy the crazy theories until I see some hard evidence.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Me ? wtf Don't believe in me Im not that guy nor do I portray myself to be all I ask is look into my claims before acting like you know all about it .. when you clearly don't.


I'm looking. I see nothing so far.


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Lol classic conspiracy theorist thinking.
> 
> Show me some fucking evidence.



You have been sleeping your whole life your hopeless lmao


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> Could you also smite the bastard that made white widow.


I'm still working on the government plot that gave us multi resistant spidermites.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, statistically we can be sure that there's life SOMEWHERE out there.


I wonder if there as smart as us? Do you think they have dogs there?


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Mr dense has been sleeping his whole life your hopeless lmao


Proof or it's just conjecture.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> I wonder if there as smart as us? Do you think they have dogs there?


Yes and only if they're lucky.


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

Proof means nothing to you you just want to argue like a lil bitch


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

Come on guys cant a bunch of monkeys get along?


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

So Far I am the ONLY one providing proof , what have you proved besides you know nothing ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

Ok so here a little of my beliefs but just a teaser ill post more evidential stuff later


----------



## vostok (May 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, statistically we can be sure that there's life SOMEWHERE out there.
> 
> Whether it's ever been here or even currently in contact with our government on some level is much, much harder to prove and I'm not going to buy the crazy theories until I see some hard evidence.


Theres been times many times sitting in my T-95 eyeball to eyeball with a mexican in a usaf jet

where 'we' see strange shit

'we' don't wanna look

'we' both know that shit is 'ufo' not his or mine

and like him ...I just don't wanna know

so I lower my head and read the paper

my buddies go ape shit with cameras and stuff

I just don't wanna know


----------



## greg nr (May 29, 2017)

So in essence your argument is that the military, universities, museums, scholars, and churches all conspire to suppress any and all physical evidence that could be shown to originate off world?

Hmmm. Ok.

As for cave paintings, I don't think the impressionists were established back then.. People painted what they saw. Or thought they saw. Or maybe they ate some mushrooms. I don't know. But none of the cave art or primitive art I've seen is definitive. If I see a circuit diagram for a flux capacitor, I'll update this. 

And wrt to religion, I don't trust any organization that attempts to maintain power and control through story telling and intimidation. There is even less evidence of a god then there is of aliens. But the absence of proof doesn't in itself prove a lack of existence. There may be a god, and she may be an ET. But sure as shit no organized religion I've encountered is in communication with her or takes direction from her. They just lie about it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

I watched the 3 above videos so far , the bible is choked full of stories that reference what could only be described as advanced Tech things like appearing out of a brilliant light and sometimes transporting people off earth where they have their visions.

What im getting at is there May be more then one alien bei9ng involved , one I'll call our relative the other I'll call evil.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I watched the 3 above videos so far , the bible is choked full of stories that reference what could only be described as advanced Tech things like appearing out of a brilliant light and sometimes transporting people off earth where they have their visions.
> 
> What im getting at is there May be more then one alien bei9ng involved , one I'll call our relative the other I'll call evil.


Cool the second post i put up explains it a little better with proofs. Wen you have time its an hour long but very interesting.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I watched the 3 above videos so far , the bible is choked full of stories that reference what could only be described as advanced Tech things like appearing out of a brilliant light and sometimes transporting people off earth where they have their visions.
> 
> What im getting at is there May be more then one alien bei9ng involved , one I'll call our relative the other I'll call evil.


Cool story, bro.

Now prove it.


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Cool story, bro.
> 
> Now prove it.



Look you already Proved your ignorant whats your point with this post ? We get it we get it your clueless.


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

Not sure what to do with you , Public shaming has no effect


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Cool story, bro.
> 
> Now prove it.


To add who's talking to you ? NOT ME

Don't ask me for Proof again your behaving like your retarded yet somehow you can type , infact don't quote me again unless you want a earful of shit


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

LsDmThC said:


> there saying aliens had sex with earth women to give them enhanced intelligence, which would explain neanderthals and so called evolution, ,, if nothing else it makes sense


Im saying angels had sex with woman. I personaly dont believe in aliens the ways most do.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> To add who's talking to you ? NOT ME
> 
> Don't ask me for Proof again your retarded yet somehow you can type , infact don't quote me again unless you want a earful of shit


Come on dont let the alien yoda get you all pissed lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Cool story, bro.
> 
> Now prove it.


You covering for yer alien brothers?


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Look you already Proved your ignorant whats your point with this post ? We get it we get it your clueless.


Derp.

It's not my job to prove the aliens weren't here.

It's your job to prove they were, Mr Confirmation Bias.

Calm down, you're gonna wad up your tinfoil hat.


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

Hes an odd one thinks he in nestled deep in the halls of academia when hes just an uneducated stoner. A very challenging one at that.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> To add who's talking to you ? NOT ME
> 
> Don't ask me for Proof again your behaving like your retarded yet somehow you can type , infact don't quote me again unless you want a earful of shit


Don't get emotional. I'm just not buying your bullshit.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Hes an odd one thinks he in nestled deep in the halls of academia when hes just an uneducated stoner. A very challenging one at that.


Funny how every academic I know wants the same thing; proof of theory.

That's on you, Mr confirmation Bias.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im saying angels had sex with woman. I personaly dont believe in aliens the ways most do.


Aliens are likely to be in forms we cannot currently imagine, being stuck in our own sets of assumptions. 

Who knows? They might very well be something like 'angels'. 

We just don't have any hard evidence.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

LsDmThC said:


> heres something, prove they don't exist prove earth isn't a petri dish. haHA!


Evolution clearly shows that the Earth IS a petri dish.


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

Not talking to you , your bent 

Im officially calling you insane


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Not talking to you , your bent
> 
> Im officially calling you insane


For what? Calling you out on your silly baseless notions that aliens are among us?

Puh-leeze.


LsDmThC said:


> ty just got served stand down soldier


I'll have the chicken, on a skewer, well roasted.


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Cool the second post i put up explains it a little better with proofs. Wen you have time its an hour long but very interesting.


 I watched the other upload to me it also fits in with the biblical version of events.

its a frightening prospect , that we may well be in the end times as described lets hope it isn't so 

fingers crossed and yikes.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

Here's another perspective;
http://www.salon.com/2017/05/29/watch-is-the-government-hiding-secret-technology-brought-to-earth-by-aliens/

Let no one think I don't have an open mind about this.

The bar of proof may be high- but all the rest of our scientific knowledge has cleared it.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

LsDmThC said:


> All dude asks is that one entertain the theory not that it's absolute


Theories can be proven; that's why it's called the Theory of gravity.

He's got conjecture, speculation and hypothesis, which he's spent several pages of this thread insisting others take at face value without a shred of evidence.

I'm fine with speculation; just don't get pissy with me when I'm told to 'just believe' in it and I balk.


----------



## Altered State (May 29, 2017)

I'm watching this one right now so far its real good


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I watched the other upload to me it also fits in with the biblical version of events.
> 
> its a frightening prospect , that we may well be in the end times as described lets hope it isn't so
> 
> fingers crossed and yikes.


So are you a believer? Im talking about God.


----------



## Altered State (May 30, 2017)

I am a believer in god and try to do right by a higher Power , I feel connected to God in that it gives me solace never fear.


----------



## Altered State (May 30, 2017)

The plot thickness , I'll now suggest if you have been feeling full of fear chances are its not of Godly origin.

Its deception


----------



## Altered State (May 30, 2017)

fear has a strange way of stopping one in their tracks making it hard to move forward in life to fulfill greater things.

It can be very distracting LINK https://zenhabits.net/fear-not/https://zenhabits.net/fear-not/


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I am a believer in god and try to do right by a higher Power , I feel connected to God in that it gives me solace never fear.


Which god do you believe in. I believe there is only one and its Jesus. Theres a difference betweens "G"od and gods angels might be known as gods.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Which god do you believe in. I believe there is only one and its Jesus. Theres a difference betweens "G"od and gods angels might be known as gods.


Jesus was the son of God. He was born human, he died like a human. 

Can I ask how you came to the belief that out of the 1000's of Gods and plethora of religions you choose a Christian one and out of all the christian ones which one did you choose?


----------



## Altered State (May 30, 2017)

When you say gods were you referring to this passage or what did you have in mind ?

Then the LORD God said, "Look, the human beings have become like us, knowing both good and evil. What if they reach out, take fruit from the tree of life, and eat it? Then they will live forever!"

for me its not about pride in religion its about life and living it well we all matter Muslims Hindu Christian Buddhist whatever as long your not a scum bag / cheat rapist or thief your alright by me and I'll wager God.

Its our behavior that matters its the point of all major religions and i too believe it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Jesus was the son of God. He was born human, he died like a human.
> 
> Can I ask how you came to the belief that out of the 1000's of Gods and plethora of religions you choose a Christian one and out of all the christian ones which one did you choose?


I hate religion i dont call my self christian i call my self a follower of christ


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

Altered State said:


> When you say gods were you referring to this passage or what did you have in mind ?
> 
> Then the LORD God said, "Look, the human beings have become like us, knowing both good and evil. What if they reach out, take fruit from the tree of life, and eat it? Then they will live forever!"
> 
> ...


You understand why He said "us" right? And yes every person matters


----------



## Altered State (May 30, 2017)

Well it not because he has dual personalities so you can drop that shit right now and oops if that's what your were getting at , that God has a split personalty.

I sure don't buy that shit and hope its not where you are going with it , that preacher dribble.

We must use our own minds


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Well it not because he has dual personalities so you can drop that shit right now and oops if that's what your were getting at , that God has a split personalty.
> 
> I sure don't buy that shit and hope its not where you are going with it , that preacher dribble.
> 
> We must use our own minds


No he doesnt have a duel personality you understand the holy trinity dont you?


----------



## Altered State (May 30, 2017)

NO NO No I don't want to go there you are messing around in distraction


----------



## Altered State (May 30, 2017)

Your trying to prove your religion , its bigger then this

it's about life God is life


----------



## buckets (May 30, 2017)

Have you guys read empire beneath the ice by Stephen Quale? If not I highly recommend that you do. Some of my army friends put me on to it. They became believers after seeing things they weren't supposed to. You can get it on amazon. I'm definitely a believer!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Your trying to prove your religion , its bigger then this
> 
> it's about life God is life


I told you im not religious


----------



## ttystikk (May 30, 2017)

buckets said:


> Have you guys read empire beneath the ice by Stephen Quale? If not I highly recommend that you do. Some of my army friends put me on to it. They became believers after seeing things they weren't supposed to. You can get it on amazon. I'm definitely a believer!


What kinds of things were they not supposed to see? Did they tell you anything about them?


----------



## a mongo frog (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I told you im not religious


Yea but are ghosts real? Like seeing a ghost, someone said you talked about seeing a few once.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> You but are ghosts real? Like seeing a ghost, someone said you talked about seeing a few once.


I think youve mistaken me for some one else but i dont believe in ghost the way most people understand them. I have seen demons dozens of times mean unforgiving motherfuckers and they can and will attack you.


----------



## Altered State (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I told you im not religious



Ive read lots and talked bible and found the best and most edifying conversation to come from people not Preachers or churches


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Ive read lots and talked bible and found the best and most edifying conversation to come from people not Preachers or churches


I agree im a person not a preacher and i dont have much faith in the church. And i dont preach ive just been explain my beliefs.


----------



## Altered State (May 30, 2017)

My beliefs are on shaky ground

I believe in man I believe in God
its like Im whishy washy i don't know sometimes.

By that i mean that man will pull himself out of it or maybe god will have to help , I don't know how it will play out


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

Altered State said:


> My beliefs are on shaky ground
> 
> I believe in man I believe in God
> its like Im whishy washy i don't know sometimes.
> ...


Ok fair enough


----------



## budlover13 (May 30, 2017)

I believe that one is very ignorant and egotistical to believe that we are the only intelligent life in our huge universe. Have they visited us? Idk.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 30, 2017)

budlover13 said:


> I believe that one is very ignorant and egotistical to believe that we are the only intelligent life in our huge universe. Have they visited us? Idk.


So you are saying that there are people on other planets some place?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 30, 2017)

I haven't read through the thread, but I 100% believe in extraterrestrial life. This Universe is SO BIG it's insane. Planets Trillions of light years away. That's GIGANTIC! There's gotta be other life forms out there!!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 30, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I haven't read through the thread, but I 100% believe in extraterrestrial life. This Universe is SO BIG it's insane. Planets Trillions of light years away. That's GIGANTIC! There's gotta be other life forms out there!!


In fact, I did sight a UFO, 4-5 years ago too. That changed my entire outlook on this subject in general.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 30, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I haven't read through the thread, but I 100% believe in extraterrestrial life. This Universe is SO BIG it's insane. Planets Trillions of light years away. That's GIGANTIC! There's gotta be other life forms out there!!


WO W I'm stoned. Earth is HUGE so think about the universe!


----------



## Altered State (May 30, 2017)

buckets said:


> Have you guys read empire beneath the ice by Stephen Quale? If not I highly recommend that you do. Some of my army friends put me on to it. They became believers after seeing things they weren't supposed to. You can get it on amazon. I'm definitely a believer!


I found a radio interview with the Author and am listen to it now


----------



## budlover13 (May 30, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> So you are saying that there are people on other planets some place?


Life.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Also, how many light years does it take for an aircraft do drive around the planet Earth once? Just for distance reference.


Not sure probly a millisecond but to the nearest star its like 4 years


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

budlover13 said:


> Life.


Trumps gonna send all the illegal aliens off planet


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Not sure probly a millisecond but to the nearest star its like 4 years


That is INSANE! And a star is minuscule to us on Earth. 4 years to the nearest star??? My daughter turns 4 in August. That's how far away a plane is to that closest star lol! That's a lot of days travel. Shit I don't think it's even possible to get there even by plane. Plane or rocket need gas at some point. That's a lot of gas fill ups!!!!!!!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 30, 2017)

budlover13 said:


> Life.


Yeah. Think about how small a micro nutrient is. Life is THAT small


----------



## budlover13 (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Trumps gonna send all the illegal aliens off planet


Lol.


----------



## Altered State (May 30, 2017)

A light year is the speed of light for a years span., we have probes that have traveled 4 light years away for instance.


----------



## budlover13 (May 30, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Yeah. Think about how small a micro nutrient is. Life is THAT small


Life CAN be That small.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 30, 2017)

Altered State said:


> A light year is the speed of light for a years span., we have probes that have traveled 4 light years away for instance.


Yeah. 4! When there are planets, Trillions of years away. Lol. That's how small Earth is


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 30, 2017)

Extraterrestrial life is 100%, away from planet Earth. Are they homosapien? Who knows!! But there is definitely life on other planets!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 30, 2017)

Why did god create Marijuana? 
So we can STOP, and THINK about things for a second while we are under the influence of marijuana!


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 30, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Why did god create Marijuana?
> So we can STOP, and THINK about things for a second while we are under the influence of marijuana!


He wanted us to know something!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> That is INSANE! And a star is minuscule to us on Earth. 4 years to the nearest star??? My daughter turns 4 in August. That's how far away a plane is to that closest star lol! That's a lot of days travel. Shit I don't think it's even possible to get there even by plane. Plane or rocket need gas at some point. That's a lot of gas fill ups!!!!!!!


Well the thing about a rocket is you only need fuel to get off the planet theres no friction in space so youd be traveling like 10s of thousands of miles per hour. It would take hundreds to thousands of years to travel 4 light years at that speed


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 30, 2017)

Altered State said:


> A light year is the speed of light for a years span., we have probes that have traveled 4 light years away for instance.


That is good information man. That's how big The universe is!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

Altered State said:


> A light year is the speed of light for a years span., we have probes that have traveled 4 light years away for instance.


No i believe the farthest probe has traveled a bit past pluto it took pictures of pluto actualy its still going. Its been up there for a few decades


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> That is good information man. That's how big The universe is!


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_of_light


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No i believe the farthest probe has traveled a bit past pluto it took pictures of pluto actualy its still going. Its been up there for a few decades


http://www.space.com/17688-voyager-1.html


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> http://www.space.com/17688-voyager-1.html


Yeah. And they were launched in 1977! That's a long time ago here on Earth!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Yeah. And they were launched in 1977! That's a long time ago here on Earth!


Yeah i was born in 87 thats 10 years older then me


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah i was born in 87 thats 10 years older then me


And I in 79. 37 years is a long time!


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2017)

Really nice audio discussion, you can play it in the background, while browsing.

The Tibetan word for sun is the Hopi word for moon, their word for moon is the Hopi word for sun.
If you drill a hole through the earth from Tibet, you will come out in Arizona, home of the Hopi.


----------



## Altered State (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Altered State (May 31, 2017)

The nazi's in Antarctica Vid I posted gave me a headache I am going to try listening to it again tomorrow when not tired.. its not the best subject matter


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

Altered State said:


> The nazi's in Antarctica Vid I posted gave me a headache I am going to try listening to it again tomorrow when not tired.. its not the best subject matter


Wats rong with it?


----------



## buckets (May 31, 2017)

Search for other videos by stephen quale on youtube. That's not all he covers....you haven't touched at all on the subject of giant human skeletons of various sizes being found all over the US and south america, Brazil and many islands. That's why the smithoneon institute was created - to take the found skeletons and make them disappear. Why? Because it leads you to start asking many many questions which challenge what they've told us about evolution....these giants were cannabals and the native americans had to fight for their lives against them...so many things are all connected to each other I am finding in my own researching....


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2017)

Something that bothers me, is everywhere I look, there is mention of the anunaki. I really didn't believe in it at first but the evidence is starting to stack up.
If you listened to the video I posted the guy mentions that the Hopi words anu and naki means ant people. But the mere fact that they also use this term is concerning.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

buckets said:


> Search for other videos by stephen quale on youtube. That's not all he covers....you haven't touched at all on the subject of giant human skeletons of various sizes being found all over the US and south america, Brazil and many islands. That's why the smithoneon institute was created - to take the found skeletons and make them disappear. Why? Because it leads you to start asking many many questions which challenge what they've told us about evolution....these giants were cannabals and the native americans had to fight for their lives against them...so many things are all connected to each other I am finding in my own researching....


Read chapter 6 of genesis let me know wat you think? "And in those days were giants..."


----------



## Altered State (May 31, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wats rong with it?



I get headaches from deep thinking or is it stress .. Im not sure but it also happens when playing chess against a more adept chess player then myself one challenging my IQ ? 

Im not really sure but its something like getting a sore head from thinking to much , Im going to watch it right after i post this.

I'll post back with my take on it chances are Ive watched it already at some point stoned but i'll watch it again regardless


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I get headaches from deep thinking or is it stress .. Im not sure but it also happens when playing chess against a more adept chess player then myself one challenging my IQ ?
> 
> Im not really sure but its something like getting a sore head from thinking to much , Im going to watch it right after i post this.
> 
> I'll post back with my take on it chances are Ive watched it already at some point stoned but i'll watch it again regardless


Post the video


----------



## buckets (May 31, 2017)

I'm glad to see people are asking about extra terrestrial life. You're at the entrance to the rabbit hole. And when you go down it, it will completely alter your foundations. It can effect your mental health. Many people that I know don't really go down into that hole to see what's there until after something happens to them where they question what they've been told all of their lives. My belief is the we have been lied to since the end of World War 2. If you look at 2016 you'll see that the pope and his equal in Russia flew down to Antartica for a reason. Operation Myth is what Stalin called his 4 year investigation into what really happened to Hitler. He and the other leaders of the time sincerely believed that Hitler escaped with 3000 nazi scientists by Uboat. That the person that was found at the bunker was one of several body doubles. That base (base 211) is now an American base. they have an entire military force there...it links to global warming by man made machine in the hopes of thawing out the polar ice so they can continue to get access to ancient civilizations that are buried beneath the ice.

As I say, as you go down the rabbit hole you will find many things...and many of them if you search long enough you will find are interconnected.

A Man I would also like to show to you is Dr. Stephen Greer. A medical emergency room doctor now retired who created the disclosure project. He has briefed many of the US government who should know stuff but don't - they've been kept away from the real truths in those numerous black funded operations and underground bases (DUMB) [deep underground military bases is what that stands for] I was going to show you the link of his first amazing documentary called Sirius. But it's had a copyright claim and has been taken down from you tube. He is however making another documentary and as I looked online today, he has an update. It's an audio broadcast.






Stephen Quale mentions genesis several times on his talk shows about the giants. Just recently he and a colleague traveled to several native American elders and were given access to what they knew...they're protecting burial sites of these giants and they were informed that once a year they open portals and communicate with giants living somewhere other than earth but they are returning is the big message. He also has just come out with another documentary about the giants and that's also on you tube. If you guys want answers, I strongly suggest you watch these men online... also if you look online you can see a story about American special forces teams searching, finding and then losing to a giant in Afghanistan. (They don't like us very much except as a meal) but the second team that went in was able to kill him. he was flown to the US. Why? The DNA! Giant DNA is worth billions to the illegal programs as they attempt to create super soldiers underground and on pacific islands.

I know you will say is this real...all I can say is once you have an experience...it opens your mind immensely to the point where you do want to know what's in the rabbit hole and then a whole new world opens before you. But it can and does affect your mental health when you realize the governments of the world have been lying to us since the end of WW2 and that everything we've been taught about our evolution could be BS. What do we do about it is the next question? Then you realize we're thinking this is freedom but actually we're in a system of hidden slavery to make money for that 1% that controls everything...reality for you will go all over the place...but I hope you can find a place where you can be happy and create positive vibration because that's what we need.


----------



## greg nr (May 31, 2017)

You guys do know the speed of light is 186000 miles per second, right? D you know the fastest speed we can currently reach in a rocket is (hint, it's roughly 36,000 mph - not per second - per hour).

We just aren't that special. We can't go very fast at all in a cosmic sense. And even if we could, do a little math. F= mv2. if the V is close to the speed of light, imagine the force even a grain of dust would impart as you bumped into it. There wouldn't be much ship left. Physics can suck, even when you don't have to take it in school. 

So we are bound to our puny little galaxy until someone finds a worm hole. We may not be alone in the universe, but we won't be able to visit anyone anywhere else before we are just more galactic dust. We aren't that smart. Really. We aren't. And no god is going to save us.

So unless some who is smart decides to pay a visit, or already has, we are alone.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

greg nr said:


> You guys do know the speed of light is 186000 miles per second, right? D you know the fastest speed we can currently reach in a rocket is (hint, it's roughly 36,000 mph - not per second - per hour).
> 
> We just aren't that special. We can't go very fast at all in a cosmic sense. And even if we could, do a little math. F= mv2. if the V is close to the speed of light, imagine the force even a grain of dust would impart as you bumped into it. There wouldn't be much ship left. Physics can suck, even when you don't have to take it in school.
> 
> ...


You know they are researching a engine that can do 10% the speed of light it used small nuclear explosions as its thrusters


----------



## greg nr (May 31, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> You know they are researching a engine that can do 10% the speed of light it used small nuclear explosions as its thrusters


They are also looking for unicorns. 

Ever try to stop on ice? The physics aren't kind wrt to maneuvering. At those speeds, even using a planets mass to try to slow down won't work. 

The point is we can do research in any direction we want. But we aren't smart enough to solve all the problems and get to another galaxy, or even to another solar system. We as a species will be gone long before we even have all the things we need to know identified. 

I'm not trying to depress anyone, but the solution isn't in faster rockets. Even at the speed of light, you are talking about tens of thousands of years to get anywhere interesting.

Life is short. Don't smoke shitty weed.


----------



## dagwood45431 (May 31, 2017)

greg nr said:


> but the solution isn't in faster rockets.


http://www.express.co.uk/news/science/765861/China-beaten-Nasa-warp-drive-technology


----------



## Altered State (May 31, 2017)

So finished listening to the interview posted at the bottom

Its my understanding its common for submarines to use a underwater entrance to bases under mountains here in Canada not sure about other parts of the World but it seems like a likely way to conceal a Sub and crew.

I'm curious where those German freaks ended up it was mentioned that Stalin and the U.S went in to Antarctica jointly to search for Hitler to wit the Americans ended up with their base. Not sure if i trust that peace of info but who knows.
The guy seems to move to his imagination at a drop of a hat and called it divine. What im referring to is when he mentioned that Germany and France would join forces with Russia.

Just don't see Russia and Germany getting along to nicely maybe he does nor do i see France teaming up with either. He mentioned the thought hit him when he was in the shower and that God works in mysteries ways .... I nearly fell off my chair France ?

What am I missing on that one ?

must be something he put his reputation out there on it.

It was between 2hr and 2hr 10 minute

It appears he does not think Trump is the evil one he did say he thought Hilary fit the evil one as was Barack and his trinkets

I interpret Hillary as a evil one it and actually see Trump as someone willing too and did stop her and the demarcates from furthering their destructive Plans.

To me they were clearly doing Satan's destructive work not gods work.

The way I see it the Clinton followers were her victims not supporters but hey shes gone now so it matters little now. trump is in the house to kick ass as yet to be determined.

I hope Trump is the man for the Job he portrays himself as willing and able


----------



## ttystikk (May 31, 2017)

greg nr said:


> You guys do know the speed of light is 186000 miles per second, right? D you know the fastest speed we can currently reach in a rocket is (hint, it's roughly 36,000 mph - not per second - per hour).
> 
> We just aren't that special. We can't go very fast at all in a cosmic sense. And even if we could, do a little math. F= mv2. if the V is close to the speed of light, imagine the force even a grain of dust would impart as you bumped into it. There wouldn't be much ship left. Physics can suck, even when you don't have to take it in school.
> 
> ...


We are alone HERE.


----------



## buckets (May 31, 2017)

I don't agree with you ttystikk. We are not alone. If you google earth on the north and south poles you will see many things covered up/blotched out. We have the technology now to see things they didn't want us to see. ever. If you look hard enough you will find many things including giant holes that go deep underground. Admiral Byrd flew into them in 1947 and reported living civilizations. My friends in the military and my own experience showed me that we are indeed not alone. But some are ready for that realization. Others are not for millions of reasons.


----------



## Altered State (May 31, 2017)

If your interested in Space travel etc check out this site 

http://www.lockheedmartin.ca/us/aeronautics/skunkworks.html


----------



## Altered State (May 31, 2017)

*Hey buckets *, do you think the things in the holes / underground are of this earth or from elsewhere ?

Im open as we might be dealing with anything from demons to aliens to some pissed off earth bound species that the Public is unaware of.

Any tips on where those critters might be from ?



The person i reference in particular is Phil Schneder the guy with a burned out Stomach apparently done by a weapon wielding Lizard as unlikely as that is.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

Altered State said:


> *Hey buckets *, do you think the things in the holes / underground are of this earth or from elsewhere ?
> 
> Im open as we might be dealing with anything from demons to aliens to some pissed off earth bound species that the Public is unaware of.
> 
> ...


I heard the pope John Kerry and a few others have gone to the south pole to visit with fallen angels. Ill have to find the videos i watched on the matter.


----------



## Altered State (May 31, 2017)

Might be the Bible was referring to Aliens when describing demons because of their predisposition to fuck over Man.

Things are looking that way to me


----------



## kratos015 (Jun 1, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Might be the Bible was referring to Aliens when describing demons because of their predisposition to fuck over Man.
> 
> Things are looking that way to me


I actually came in here to post that very same thing! I believe that aliens are demons masquerading as demons, from some of the testimonies/stories I've read the only thing that has ever managed to make an "abduction" stop is by calling upon the name of the Lord. Furthermore, most of these encounters involve the divinity of Jesus being downplayed and outright denied. Combine those things with the fact that these encounters are often painful and traumatizing, I believe that aliens are in fact demons in disguise. 

I've even seen people speculate that "Bigfoot" is also another demonic apparition of some sort and while it is a bit of a stretch it could explain why so many people claim to have encountered a "Bigfoot". 

If you believe the Bible as truth then you believe there is a spirit world (high places in the KJV and heavenly places in other translations) that coincides with this one and the things that go on in these high places have direct consequences to the physical realm.


----------



## Altered State (Jun 1, 2017)

I think I am missing a large point one that drowning man hinted on by asking my opinion of the trinity. 

So we have the Father Son and holy ghosts the Trinity fill in the blanks for me if you would be so kind


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I think I am missing a large point one that drowning man hinted on by asking my opinion of the trinity.
> 
> So we have the Father Son and holy ghosts the Trinity fill in the blanks for me if you would be so kind


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I think I am missing a large point one that drowning man hinted on by asking my opinion of the trinity.
> 
> So we have the Father Son and holy ghosts the Trinity fill in the blanks for me if you would be so kind


Ok watch this one first not preachy but more about logic.


----------



## buckets (Jun 1, 2017)

If I came across as a bit to strong guys I apologize. The energy was weird for me today and my dad just got rushed off to hospital for a possible stroke...

Admiral Byrd did an interview to the public in 1947 and you can all see it on you tube which he declared to the public that there was possible threat in Antartica where craft could travel from pole to pole in a very quick time. Far faster than anyone else had at that time. You will also see in 1947 after operation high jump returned with its attack fleet seriously injured, a number of these craft came to Washington to send the US president a message not to mess with the new Berlin (base 211) and that's also in the papers of that year. But what they say they really were run by wasn't extra terrestrials but nazi pilots...admiral Byrd was told to shut up and he wouldn't. So they took him in and I believe he fell off of a building...think it happened to another senior officer as well.

Admiral Byrd wrote a book about his journey through both entrances and somebody told me they actually found his journal online somewhere. I haven't read that yet and I would be interested too if you guys find it. In the journal he spoke of his flying escorts that took him to the underground city as he flew in his plane.

Just one thing leads people to questions which lead to even more questions. Not something the government or the 1% that control us want us to have...I keep hearing we're in an awakening period where all this stuff is coming out because so many are interested in finding out what's really going on. You can spend years online watching...I don't think all of it can be fake...Oh, Byrd said he was able to speak with a great being under the North Pole.

If you research enough you'll soon see how many dots there are (crop circles, missing people in the forests [missing 411 is the documentary] nazi secret bases in Antartica [they say one is in Canada's north too and the kgb list two in the Northwest Territories but say they are bad extra terrestrials there currently] inner terrestrials, giants, little people [1 footers] US secret bases, crystal skulls, pyramids all over the world [generators of energy], deep transcontinental under tunnel systems not made by current man, big foot, beings with cloaking devices in the forests [yes predator looking - search you tube] abductions by the military, genetic engineering underground, deep underground military bases [470 I believe in the US alone] men in black, recovery squadrons for fallen craft shot down by machines like HARRP in Alaska...Native American legends...sightings by citizens of all sorts of countries....on earth and above earth, and even cities in the air with cloaking)...those are a few examples of a few of the dots I have joined together. It can effect you when you see that the governments are lying or I should say if you come to that conclusion as I have. And all these governments seem to be in on it...if so I continue to have an enormous amount of questions and I want us to be free'er and happier than we are right now. I would like us all to evolve to a higher vibration than most of us are right now. The systems we live in are designed I suggest to create negative energy which feed some of the bad beings...that's what I have heard so many knowing all of this and more.

See what you guys think and let me know if you continue to find good videos worth watching.


----------



## Altered State (Jun 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ok watch this one first not preachy but more about logic.


I watched it and am no closer to understanding why the trinity was brought up ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

Altered State said:


> I watched it and am no closer to understanding why the trinity was brought up ?


You mentioned to me something about that i was saying that God had multiple personalities. So i said no and asked if you understand the trinity, so there you go.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

buckets said:


> If I came across as a bit to strong guys I apologize. The energy was weird for me today and my dad just got rushed off to hospital for a possible stroke...
> 
> Admiral Byrd did an interview to the public in 1947 and you can all see it on you tube which he declared to the public that there was possible threat in Antartica where craft could travel from pole to pole in a very quick time. Far faster than anyone else had at that time. You will also see in 1947 after operation high jump returned with its attack fleet seriously injured, a number of these craft came to Washington to send the US president a message not to mess with the new Berlin (base 211) and that's also in the papers of that year. But what they say they really were run by wasn't extra terrestrials but nazi pilots...admiral Byrd was told to shut up and he wouldn't. So they took him in and I believe he fell off of a building...think it happened to another senior officer as well.
> 
> ...


They say hell is at the center of the earth makes sense


----------



## buckets (Jun 1, 2017)

the centre of the earth has me thinking about another dot to join up with the others I have previously mentioned. We've been taught for how long that there's all these layers to the inner earth...yet how do we know? The deepest anyone has gone is 12 miles down and it was the Russians who did it. They were stopped by water. It's 800 or more miles to the centre of the earth it is estimated....so it really is only a theory yet we've all been taught that is the way it must be....so much has happened over in Russia too. They have been doing stuff on the mind for over a hundred years. They've had an underwater city in a lake and every time they send crews down to it those men get shot up to the surface and with no decompression they die a very nasty death. Underwater cities...I forgot to mention that dot too. But all this stuff just re-enforces my belief in a creator. If we do venture underground though we would be wise to have stuff with us that would help us survive such as light and sound. No light down there would put us at a disadvantage big time.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow, what are you guys smoking and where can I get some? 

The only conspiracy you need to worry about is the one trying to convince you there is a conspiracy.......


----------



## Altered State (Jun 1, 2017)

Happy Wake n bake its time to get high and open the doors of perception if only a little.
I use the arizer Air Vape and two bowls one Indica one Sativa

Zing , that's better

Yesterday i studied on the Topic all day today im chillen having a relax Day no studying
no straining the brain and no negative thinking. I need at least a few Days off..


----------



## buckets (Jun 1, 2017)

search online for conspiracy theories that have proven to be true. You'll find many. That's one of the things the people who don't want to change their beliefs often say. conspiracy = don't believe because it's crazy talk...well in my opinion once you have experienced something like my military friends have...there's no going back to the matrix. There's many who don't want to change their views and that's okay for them. Not for others who have had experiences.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 1, 2017)

buckets said:


> search online for conspiracy theories that have proven to be true. You'll find many. That's one of the things the people who don't want to change their beliefs often say. conspiracy = don't believe because it's crazy talk...well in my opinion once you have experienced something like my military friends have...there's no going back to the matrix. There's many who don't want to change their views and that's okay for them. Not for others who have had experiences.


I haven't seen anything I can't explain.

'extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof'.

http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Extraordinary_claims_require_extraordinary_evidence


----------



## greg nr (Jun 1, 2017)

Actually, I would LOVE to be abducted by aliens. It would be SO kewl. Definitely a bucket list item. Probably number 1.

But alas, they only seem to like midwest farmers.


----------



## buckets (Jun 1, 2017)

My friends and I are believers because of personal experience. I'm not willing to share what those experiences are because they're incredibly personal. If you ever have one...then I hope you will understand. And if you should have some kind of personal experience with craft or beings that you have seen I can guarantee that you will look down the rabbit hole. Until then though it's back and forth with yes they exist and no they don't. I can't persuade anyone here and shouldn't I'm realizing. I'm a lot more aware though that we have been deceived since WW2. That's a long time to lie to a society. But you know what I can do, is tell you again about Dr. Stephen Greer and his first documentary called Sirius. In that documentary Dr. Greer actually got his hands on a tiny humanoid which they lab tested and it was concluded that this little guy was real and non homo sapien. Dr. Greer runs the disclosure project. Search and search for this documentary. I know it was the number one documentary for a period of time on Netflix. It might still be there. But again, unless you've seen something with your own eyes, you're left with video. Is video enough for you naysayers? If the answer is no then maybe track down Dr. Greer and go out on his C.E. 5 expeditions. (close encounter of the fifth kind). He frequently does them.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Actually, I would LOVE to be abducted by aliens. It would be SO kewl. Definitely a bucket list item. Probably number 1.
> 
> But alas, they only seem to like midwest farmers.


If you like rape i guese


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## buckets (Jun 1, 2017)

For those that are interested here is Dr. Stephen Greer's website and on it he makes the sirius documentary available...the trailer you can watch for free though.

http://siriusdisclosure.com/sirius-film/


----------



## buckets (Jun 1, 2017)

Here's an interview of Dr. Stephen Greer. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## buckets (Jun 1, 2017)

And this in case you haven't already seen it is a public disclosure from the former Canadian minister of national defence Paul Hellyer.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2017)

buckets said:


> And this in case you haven't already seen it is a public disclosure from the former Canadian minister of national defence Paul Hellyer.


He's on the right track even though the discussions about aliens and the like seem far fetched. His suggested solutions would solve critical earthly problems.

We are headed towards a catastrophe of unprecedented proportions. We don't need alien technology to see it- or prevent it.


----------



## buckets (Jun 2, 2017)

I think a lot of people would agree with you about bad things happening ttystikk. People feel it in their bones.


----------



## buckets (Jun 2, 2017)

Dr. Greer has put his latest documentary up on you tube called 'unacknowledged'. Here it is...


----------



## greg nr (Jun 2, 2017)

buckets said:


> I think a lot of people would agree with you about bad things happening ttystikk. People feel it in their bones.


With all due respect. bs.

What sticky is referring to is a science based approach to forecasting the impacts of man made activities. You don't have to believe in end times to realize we are f'ing ourselves. We aren't that smart. We are apparently easily fooled. 

The end won't be apocalyptic. We will go out with a whimper, a little at a time, and the universe won't really care. Nobody will be saved, but the ultra rich will be the last to go. Deal with it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2017)

greg nr said:


> With all due respect. bs.
> 
> What sticky is referring to is a science based approach to forecasting the impacts of man made activities. You don't have to believe in end times to realize we are f'ing ourselves. We aren't that smart. We are apparently easily fooled.
> 
> The end won't be apocalyptic. We will go out with a whimper, a little at a time, and the universe won't really care. Nobody will be saved, but the ultra rich will be the last to go. Deal with it.


I'm less fatalistic than you.

We have the chance to alter our present course. The question is only of the political will to do so.

We don't need aliens or religion to tell us that the consequences of our current course are disastrous.

I'm politically center left. The Democratic Party once represented me, but in the last 40 years has moved steadily right to the point where they no longer represent my interests- or those of the majority of Americans.

Only the monied interests are now being heard in our government, something that must change. It will change as a result of enlightenment- or in response to catastrophe. The Great Depression of the 1930s was an economic catastrophe that reset American politics for nearly half a century.

Do we really have to have another one to realize the same lessons still hold true?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm less fatalistic than you.
> 
> We have the chance to alter our present course. The question is only of the political will to do so.
> 
> ...


To save the planet yer gonna have to convince the 1%. Good luck


----------



## greg nr (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> To save the planet yer gonna have to *convict* the 1%. Good luck


There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> To save the planet yer gonna have to convince the 1%. Good luck





greg nr said:


> There, I fixed it for you.


You guys understand the challenge.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 2, 2017)

greg nr said:


> There, I fixed it for you.


Change it to hang from the nearest tree and we'll be strait


----------



## Altered State (Jun 3, 2017)

This one is pretty self evident imo








A PAINTING dating back to the 17th century could bear the very first depiction
of a UFO.

The 400-year-old work is housed in the Monastery Church in the Medieval
Citadel in Sighisoara, Transylvania and has left tourists scratching their
heads.

The wall painting of a house surrounded by a thunderous sky features a
mysterious disk object.

The flying saucer-like object is seen spinning down, with what could be a long
exhaust fume.

The caption at the bottom of the painting reads: “Israel, put your hope in the
Lord.”

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This one is from Mexico Mayan I believe.







Follow the link to this and many more ~ https://ameblo.jp/miki777miki/entry-11328823366.html
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The below link leads to a_* Slide show *_to hundreds of ancient Images and carvings
http://www.mesopotamiangods.com/astronauts-shems-discs-rockets-skygods/

``


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Altered State said:


> This one is pretty self evident imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i watched a video on that mayan one. Kinda obiouse wat it is


----------



## Altered State (Jun 3, 2017)

Yeah its a good one and hard to explain away , actually pretty cool art with the bubble showing whats inside the craft.
We use the same technique to explain images in more detail to this day.


----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Altered State (Jun 7, 2017)

Not sure if you guys have heard about the NASA's next generation of spacecraft called the Orion its been getting ready to go in service for a few years now and is getting close


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 7, 2017)

Altered State said:


> Not sure if you guys have heard about the NASA's next generation of spacecraft called the Orion its been getting ready to go in service for a few years now and is getting close


I wonder where we'd be in space if we spent half the current military budget on NASA exploration instead...

Maybe we'd be dropping by ET's home planet and visiting them!


----------



## Altered State (Jun 7, 2017)

We would probably be in the next galaxy and back by now instead of being in the same solar system
Also we are always in a type of War mode they keep as many secrets from us as they do the enemies so we know nothing / little about the state of their true technology.
We should be much more advanced then we know of due to the Military secrets.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 7, 2017)

Altered State said:


> We would probably be in the next galaxy and back by now instead of being in the same solar system
> Also we are always in a type of War mode they keep as many secrets from us as they do the enemies so we know nothing / little about the state of their true technology.
> We should be much more advanced then we know of due to the Military secrets.


The opposing argument is that war accelerates the advance of technology. I'm not sure I buy that. I'm especially skeptical when it's clear that much of the reason for our endless wars is to enrich the shareholders of defense companies.


----------



## Altered State (Jun 7, 2017)

We are a Nasty species even our religions praise War and destruction.
i look at as we are great apes with a Nuke Bomb


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 7, 2017)

Altered State said:


> We are a Nasty species even our religions praise War and destruction.
> i look at as we are great apes with a Nuke Bomb


I think we can learn to be civilised, but it's definitely a race between our higher arrives and our baser instincts, example; 

Donald Trump pulled out of the Paris Climate Accord because Charles and David Koch, owners of Duke Energy, spent a ton of campaign money to convince him to do it. Nevermind global warming, sea level rise and all the rest. Huge mistake, but the money wins.

Humans almost had the Industrial Revolution around 250 AD, but our political science and government want up to the job of maintaining the need social stability.

If we don't get this right, we're going to fuck up our planet to the point where we might not ever be able to get off of it and seed the stars.

It's kind of now or never.


----------



## Altered State (Jun 7, 2017)

We stand a good chance of working through it , we build on our successes learn from our mistakes in time we could leave War behind.
Its unity we need working together is a way to get it.
Gradual change is one of the conditions of the Laws of progress although its slow its often necessary
My fingers are crossed because anything could happen like planned war to reduce the population etc etc


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Altered State (Jun 8, 2017)

The unexplained part is people see similar tripped out elves or what ever. The only thing I can think of is they have seen the images in art sometime in the past and are recreating it when high.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Altered State said:


> The unexplained part is people see similar tripped out elves or what ever. The only thing I can think of is they have seen the images in art sometime in the past and are recreating it when high.


No fucking way homie. Trust me cant make up this shit. Its like going from a sheep to the chick in the movie Lucy. These creatures have there own personalities. I believe "Aliens" are hyperdimentional. Dmt is a key that releases yer soul or lets you see wat the human eye cant. Did you know the penial gland is made of optic cells like found in the eye?


----------



## Altered State (Jun 8, 2017)

No never heard the penal gland has optic cells that's interesting ,Im going to look into it and see what they know so far.
If you remember in that Phil Schneider video that was posted earlier he mentioned the creatures he encountered were ingesting our penal glands to get high


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Altered State said:


> No never heard the penal gland has optic cells that's interesting ,Im going to look into it and see what they know so far.
> If you remember in that Phil Schneider video that was posted earlier he mentioned the creatures he encountered were ingesting our penal glands to get high


It contains seretonin, melatonin, and supposed dmt. Its were the soul presides


----------



## Altered State (Jun 8, 2017)

This page covers the Pineal gland pretty well http://www.viewzone.com/pineal.html


----------



## Altered State (Jun 10, 2017)

IMPORTANT MESSAGE 

This video is best viewed while high

If your not High already 

ts time to Wake n Bake and start the Day the right way

_*High
*_
_*



*_


----------



## Altered State (Jun 11, 2017)

Its that time again 

For your entertainment is a podcast about Portals Bigfoots demons and ufo's


----------



## Forrest White (Dec 8, 2020)

On average, there is at least one planet per star. About 1 in 5 stars like the Sun have an Earth-sized planet in the habitable zone, with the closest planet expected to be 12 light-years from Earth. Assuming there are 200 billion stars in the Milky Way, that would be 11 billion potentially habitable planets the size of the Earth in the Milky Way, and with the red dwarfs included, that would rise to 40 billion. There should other life in such a huge universe.


----------



## BaRabus (Dec 8, 2020)

Altered State said:


> We should be much more advanced then we know of due to the Military secrets.


Dam right...
I'm a former Classified, confidential, secret, and Top Secret US Veteran.

There are so many advanced technology projects that were underway In my former knowledge and Peeping into the envelopes. (Well, I was sworn in and given the clearance for it so why not PEEK?) Because my dam mail was opened for the next 2 years after I got out..lmao

But I know better cause I was given too many articles (on the punishment given to those who tried selling secrets) before given clearance.

Now, I believe in other life forms out there. Did I come across that information while serving? NO. But c'mon...
They have detected living organisms on other planets...
If there are ANY kind of living organisms...they have found and detected, JUST as there are Amoebas, small bacteria that exists here, there are Larger and more intelligent organisms on those planets as well. 
Some like to write that they are watching us...Maybe they are.
If we go into another galaxy, that will be the worse mistake we can ever make. Just as I did by peeking..

Peeking only alerts those who have concealed ( satellite or some sort of detector that you are within their premises) 

To think they are of lesser intelligence would be absurd. It is very scary at the same time.

Many have disbelief because they fear the Uknown as well you should. Everything should be taken as a threat as well. 
I can't imagine what's to come...but just for your brain to think on ..
We all watched the Jetsons? or seen a clip
Do you remember when George or someone is watching Television and it's actually a projected image that is sitting on the counter?

Well, that was invented (or I saw it 1st hand) in 1996! (the Rough Drafts)

Yet, have we seen it for sale to this day? NO! but I'm sure it is now PERFECTED! and will launch soon. The military has always had EVERY Technology 1st and then it is released to the public. 

I've been waiting on it. I don't know when they will release it.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 8, 2020)

We as a whole are COMPLETE dumbasses to believe that we are the only intelligent life in a universe that can’t be measured and is constantly expanding. I believe there is intelligent life out there so far advanced beyond us that there is no use for a corporeal form! Smart energy to us is wind and solar power... they might be smart energy! Electrosilicate based... gotta open you mind and use you imagination cuz some of the common things we have now would be considered witchcraft only a mere 150 yrs ago!


----------



## guitarguy10 (Dec 8, 2020)

There are over 7,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 (7 x 10^22) stars in the _observable_ universe. The sheer hubris of Humans to think that we're the only intelligent beings in the universe is .. well human.

We likely havn't found any of them because of the extremely vast distances between things in the universe, especially in the space between galaxies. If we're limited by the speed of light and how long it would take a signal to reach us, that we have only been able to start looking for 100-200 years then it makes sense that we havn't seen the signal from a species thousands of light years away. We would likely be (especially at this rate) extinct long ago before a signal even reached us ... or our signal reached them.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah, they know we're here. They just don't want to be associated with us. They put us here to keep us out of the way. Like the kids table.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 9, 2020)

Or for food... That's why religion was established? For clean living... No alcohol,drugs...keep yourself pure for when the L.O.R.D comes back for his/their children/food... Go forth and multiply!


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 9, 2020)

yes.

I didn't read any of the content in the thread just replying to the title. fyi


----------



## BaRabus (Dec 9, 2020)

Kindbud421 said:


> Or for food... That's why religion was established? For clean living... No alcohol,drugs...keep yourself pure for when the L.O.R.D comes back for his/their children/food... Go forth and multiply!


Dude..WTF you just go and do that?

Now you have me thinking even more..lmao...That's scary to even think that...but WHY NOT?!! That can be so ingenious that they planted it from SEED TO HARVEST! LMAO applying Cannabis methods to it..lmao

But for real though...what you said is like watching a movie of a person dreaming of a dream, dreaming of a dream...
Wow..
That's crazy thinking..Stop smoking so much lol


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 9, 2020)

BaRabus said:


> Dude..WTF you just go and do that?
> 
> Now you have me thinking even more..lmao...That's scary to even think that...but WHY NOT?!! That can be so ingenious that they planted it from SEED TO HARVEST! LMAO applying Cannabis methods to it..lmao
> 
> ...


That is exactly why I smoke! Not crazy or nothing like that. I just think and imagine a little broader than most... Think that our universe is a grain of sand on a beach on an earth that's in a universe that's a grain of sand on another earth... You get the idea...lol


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 9, 2020)

According to some Israeli guy trump signed a contract with aliens. A contract......................................with aliens


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 9, 2020)

Oh yeah, sorry! Didn't mean to rock the boat but literally anything is a possibility


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2020)

High yes I am


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Dec 20, 2020)

I can’t imagine any reason there wouldn’t be other more intelligent life elsewhere in the universe. In fact I think it would be arrogant to do so. I for one hope we have contact soon. Think about all the other unprecedented things that have happened in our lifetime, or even the last year, it could happen...


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## BdN (Sep 15, 2021)

I believe men and women are from different planets. We think soooo differently!


----------



## Kindbud421 (Sep 15, 2021)

BdN said:


> I believe men and women are from different planets. We think soooo differently!


Our brains are wired for different things/events. The majority of the animal world is the same. Males are hunters and propagators, female are nurturers. In some cases this is reversed. Visual proof, I believe of alien influence is the platypus… a venomous beaverduck! How did the beaver and duck mate? And what events in its life pushed the genetics to create venom? I believe that there is other life in the universe. And I believe they visit all the time. I also believe they are closer than light years away…


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2021)

i think there is a lot of other life in the universe, but i doubt any of it has either the time or the interest to come to us.
we live at the end of a minor arm that's on the end of another minor arm of the milky way...anyone coming here to study would be like sociology students going to the middle of the Sahara....there HAS TO BE better places to do ANYTHING that could be accomplished here.
unless...of course...you want to watch a race self immolate


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2021)

come to think of it, we may be on some intergalactic syllabus..." the Human race, the only race in the universe that thinks skin pigmentation effects intelligence or morality"


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think there is a lot of other life in the universe, but i doubt any of it has either the time or the interest to come to us.
> we live at the end of a minor arm that's on the end of another minor arm of the milky way...anyone coming here to study would be like sociology students going to the middle of the Sahara....there HAS TO BE better places to do ANYTHING that could be accomplished here.
> unless...of course...you want to watch a race self immolate


Food for thought; consider the idea that in order for Earth and our solar system to remain relatively unmolested for long enough to evolve intelligent life, we HAVE to be in a quiet corner of the galaxy.

I'm convinced that aliens are watching us. From very, very far away. After all, we are immature, extremely dangerous and very stupid and if we spread before we grow up we might present enough of a threat that we would need to be pruned or even removed before we do damage.


----------



## Grojaks (Sep 20, 2021)

I don’t think there are “aliens” in the form or organisms as advanced or more advanced than us. I do believe in UFO’s, if you don’t know what something is it’s unidentified, but in the sense that they are flying ships with Aliens, no.


----------



## Applefootball12 (Sep 20, 2021)

Aliens visit my pants apparently


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 20, 2021)

I don't doubt for a second there's life forms out there the universe is too vast not to have, I'm sure some of you will know organic matter is in asteroids... a smoking gun. 

However the idea of intelligent life forms travelling light years across the galaxy to then hide in the clouds or change into reptiles sounds like the ramblings of a madman!


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 20, 2021)

The earth is round also sounded like ramblings from madmen..................................................until it was proven.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> The earth is round also sounded like ramblings from madmen..................................................until it was proven.


Eratosthenes proved the Earth was round around 200bc....Copernicus theorized that it traveled around the sun in 1543, and an English astronomer named James Bradley proved it in 1728.
no one believed the Earth was flat by the time of Christ, except the ancestors of the idiots that still do.
points carry more weight if you make them properly


----------



## Grojaks (Sep 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Eratosthenes proved the Earth was round around 200bc....Copernicus theorized that it traveled around the sun in 1543, and an English astronomer named James Bradley proved it in 1728.
> no one believed the Earth was flat by the time of Christ, except the ancestors of the idiots that still do.
> points carry more weight if you make them properly


Funny you mention christ,the vast majority who believe the earth is flat are the same ones who believe he was real and could do magic tricks like walk on water. I find it hilarious the physical proof of a round earth is way to much for them to believe but they have no problem believing in the mythical ideals of god and creationism and all that goes with that.

I’m not sure about UFO / Alien people and religion, perhaps they are more Likely to be Pastafarians?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2021)

i don't for one second believe we're alone in the entire unimaginably vast universe...i just have a hard time believing that anyone out there gives a fuck about us at all...who cares if we have nukes? we put all our effort into killing each other, we don't have the time or the resources to develop intergalactic travel, after spending most of our resources to reinforce our fears of each other, and to make sure we have enough weapons to wipe out all life on earth multiple times...


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## crimsonecho (Sep 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't for one second believe we're alone in the entire unimaginably vast universe...i just have a hard time believing that anyone out there gives a fuck about us at all...who cares if we have nukes? we put all our effort into killing each other, we don't have the time or the resources to develop intergalactic travel, after spending most of our resources to reinforce our fears of each other, and to make sure we have enough weapons to wipe out all life on earth multiple times...


besides, the unimaginably vast universe is expanding and galaxies are getting farther from each other every second so intergalactic travel may be much more impossible than people think. so i don’t believe we are alone but i believe our chances of finding intelligent forms of life in the universe is slim to none just because the limitations of our modes of travel and the expanding nature of the universe.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Sep 20, 2021)

I spent a forced amount of time going to church, til 17 yrs old… they preach about hell being away from god for eternity… if we are in our own little corner of the universe, away from where ancient ancestors say we come from… example: Sirius, the Pleiades. Then my belief is that the “rapture” already happened. Mayan disappearance and various “abductions” might point in that direction. The Mayan culture did not just move somewhere else… they Vanished completely as a whole.


----------



## Cycad (Sep 20, 2021)

I recall seeing an alien once in the middle of a city I was visiting. It looked like a normal person but had a kind of glow all around it. Mind you, I was on acid at the time.


----------



## Grojaks (Sep 20, 2021)

Kindbud421 said:


> I spent a forced amount of time going to church, til 17 yrs old… they preach about hell being away from god for eternity… if we are in our own little corner of the universe, away from where ancient ancestors say we come from… example: Sirius, the Pleiades. Then my belief is that the “rapture” already happened. Mayan disappearance and various “abductions” might point in that direction. The Mayan culture did not just move somewhere else… they Vanished completely as a whole.


Abductions? Strangely with all the cell phones and cameras these days, ones never been recorded


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> *no one believed the Earth was flat by the time of Christ,* except the ancestors of the idiots that still do. points carry more weight if you make them properly


Says the guy who don't know shit about making points properly.


----------



## Grojaks (Sep 20, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I recall seeing an alien once in the middle of a city I was visiting. It looked like a normal person but had a kind of glow all around it. Mind you, I was on acid at the time.


Lol by those accounts I saw Winnie the Pooh once, paddling a double decker canoe across my t-shirt in the reflection of a piece of glass


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Says the guy who don't know shit about making points properly.


i don't understand? what point are you referring to? that i mentioned Christ? that doesn't mean anything, i was using it as a historical reference point, not telling you about my faith, or lack there of


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't understand? what point are you referring to? that i mentioned Christ? that doesn't mean anything, i was using it as a historical reference point, not telling you about my faith, or lack there of


I was trying to tell you to go fuck yourself........................but in a nice way


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2021)

Grojaks said:


> Lol by those accounts I saw Winnie the Pooh once, paddling a double decker canoe across my t-shirt in the reflection of a piece of glass


i ate a shit load of mushrooms and acid when i was a kid, and never got any true hallucinations, the only thing that ever made me hallucinate was peyote buttons. that was pretty fucking intense, i saw historical figures i admired, and they spoke to me in their native languages, but i heard them in english...Alexander the Great called me a pussy for not going after what i wanted...Temujin told me you never get anything wishing for it...Julius Caesar told me to never trust my enemies, or my friends...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I was trying to tell you to go fuck yourself........................but in a nice way


ahh, i see, try this next time...
FUCK YOU TOO, COCKSUCKER...
sensitive cunt


----------



## Kindbud421 (Sep 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't understand? what point are you referring to? that i mentioned Christ? that doesn't mean anything, i was using it as a historical reference point, not telling you about my faith, or lack there of


Who says Christ wasn’t an alien? Makes more sense that way. The ascension, tractor beam. Changing wine to water… chemistry on another level than ours. Scientific proof that 1 kg of weight leaves your body at time of death? The fact that 99%of us only use 10% of our brain capacity… would we need bodies if we could? Would we still be us? Or alien?


----------



## V256.420 (Sep 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ahh, i see, try this next time...
> FUCK YOU TOO, COCKSUCKER...
> sensitive cunt


Glad you finally caught on


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2021)

Kindbud421 said:


> Who says Christ wasn’t an alien? Makes more sense that way. The ascension, tractor beam. Changing wine to water… chemistry on another level than ours. Scientific proof that 1 kg of weight leaves your body at time of death? The fact that 99%of us only use 10% of our brain capacity… would we need bodies if we could? Would we still be us? Or alien?


evolving may make you a new species, but not an alien one.
i say Christ from old habit, his name was yeshua, (which should actually be translated as Joshua, it turned into jesus through transliteration during translation) and it's pretty certain he was a real person, but there's little to no real proof that he was anything more than a charismatic leader who started a religious movement that eventually caused the Romans to crucify him, which was a common practice at the time


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2021)

If I'm curt with you it's because time is a factor. I think fast, I talk fast and I need you guys to act fast if you wanna get out of this. So, pretty please... with sugar on top. Clean the fucking car.....


----------



## Kindbud421 (Sep 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> evolving may make you a new species, but not an alien one.
> i say Christ from old habit, his name was yeshua, (which should actually be translated as Joshua, it turned into jesus through transliteration during translation) and it's pretty certain he was a real person, but there's little to no real proof that he was anything more than a charismatic leader who started a religious movement that eventually caused the Romans to crucify him, which was a common practice at the time


I disagree, I'm pretty sure if I evolved to the point of not needing a body to surround my " consciousness I would be considered a "new" species wholly separate from homosapien. Conscious energy....


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2021)

Grojaks said:


> I don’t think there are “aliens” in the form or organisms as advanced or more advanced than us. I do believe in UFO’s, if you don’t know what something is it’s unidentified, but in the sense that they are flying ships with Aliens, no.


Space is unimaginably vast and I guarantee you are incorrect; they're out there. The only question is if any of them have ever stopped by here.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 24, 2021)

A guy down the road has gills........he could be an alien....very strange accent, great swimmer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> A guy down the road has gills........he could be an alien....very strange accent, great swimmer.


or just very inbred....


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Oct 11, 2021)

What if life is far from be the most extraordinary thing in the universe?


----------



## Skunkbudz (Oct 11, 2021)

Yes...


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 11, 2021)

Doubt it, probability is pretty low. Much better chance of "aliens" being existent somewhere in the universe in the future. Takes billions of years and a lot of luck for intelligent life to form. Hope they're lucky enough to live somewhere with good pot, whenever life does find a way


----------



## Beza9 (Oct 16, 2021)

"You can't handle the truth"

This planet belongs to a variety of Greys that are spread across the galaxy from the Orion constellation to Pleiades to Sirius etc. They are Homo Sapiens (us) millions of years evolved. 

Just as even now more men have erectile dysfunction etc. the ultimate evolutionary progression of the Greys have made them infertile long ago. They have been genetically mutating hominids up to and since _Homo erectus_ /Homo Sapien for eggs and sperm for hybrid colonies that they then retrieve sperm and eggs from to continue as a species.

Also, coincidentally world average human height is falling (and has been for a long time) and also less hair (more similar to a Grey). In millions of years we would look like them.

These Greys have bases here that have been here for millions of years (under water and under ice caps). There are more planets like this but this one is special because of the mixing of Greys. Due to differences in gravity and environment many Greys look different from one another (Orion, Pleiades, Sirius, etc.).

They also track many bloodlines that different Grey's mix genetics with same families, groups, clans, etc. from different regions of the planet. Crop circles are often emblems of an area that is claimed by a particular faction/clan of Grey's. For example the Asiatic peoples are the most recent genetic cross to Greys (mainly Pleiades especially Japan) and even many reports of Greys helping Vietnam during the war (many reports of actually being fired upon by unknown aircraft that defied the laws of physics as we know them).

Did you think the Grey's of that clan were gonna allow hundreds of thousands of years of hybridization to be destroyed over some stupid war? The Grey's have even protected this planet from other aliens going back to ancient times. Reports in the Vedas from ancient India and even medieval period showed aerial combat between flying lights.

The Grey's also aren't gonna allow idiot power-minds and megalomaniacs to destroy this planet with nuclear war. We are the future of the Greys! Many reports of activity by Greys around nuclear installations is because when it all goes down the Grey's already know how to shut it all down

Apollo 17 (December 7 19, 1972) was the final Moon landing mission of NASA s Apollo program. Ever wonder why? They going all over the solar system and talking about a manned mission to mars yet the moon sits right there.

Well, from the first visit on they saw what was already there; Greys! Many astronauts have even come out about what they witnessed (research it if you don't believe me). 

Nasa also knows the moon is hollow and is likely not a natural object. Lights have been seen on the moon since the invention of the telescope. The first time for Nasa was an accident as they had a seismograph they left on surface so when module dropped back to surface it rang like a bell reverberating. The next time they set up a seismograph just to double check and sure enough rang like a bell.

Also, there are no deep craters on moon. They are all about the same depth. I mean come on seriously since 1972 they haven't gone to the moon. There should have been a moon station years ago. China supposed to go so should be interesting. 

Navy pilot footage recently released from Pentagon of tic-tac shaped UFO's that defied the laws of physics as we know them in their speed and movement. That wasn't an accident. They don't release stuff like that by accident. They want you to know!

Nasa (and Gov) have so much stuff they see daily like from space station etc. Everyone but you knows they are real. Even the handbook for the Fire Chief in every city in this country has a section on dealing with a UFO crash. No one is supposed to see or know this except the top guy at station.

Gigantopithecus X Afropithecus are likely parked here on earth as a hybrid (modern day bigfoot) kinda like the mother plant you clone and keep to breed from. Would you get rid of a million years worth of hybridization just in case you needed a base for your next hybridization project planet?

And guess what? The same God for all the souls here (souls aren't that easy to come by) is the same for the Greys. The Bible is packed full of UFO stories. Elijah went up in a whirlwind to a chariot of fire (chariot of fire a UFO)! Moses pillar of light. Enoch travels across the solar system. Ezekiel's wheel. Apostle Paul says, "we will meet Him in the air," concerning the rapture which is really a wedding feast and a cleaning of the slate here.

And each and everyone on this planet is special and precious and you are given a free will to choose what path you may take. 

And soon another Noah type situation but will be fire instead of water. And instead of global warming people should be worried about the next ice age coming up fast after the atmosphere is filled with dust from volcanoes mostly but let's throw in an asteroid while we at it so really darken the sun so almost all the plants die and almost all the animals die and nothing to eat except other people for 14 months.

Make your way to the equator!

Think I'll try and hitch a ride with Noah in the air!


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 16, 2021)

Beza9 said:


> "You can't handle the truth"
> 
> This planet belongs to a variety of Greys that are spread across the galaxy from the Orion constellation to Pleiades to Sirius etc. They are Homo Sapiens (us) millions of years evolved.
> 
> ...


Right on brotha!!

But honestly..............................you know too much. We will be coming for you tonight.......................................when it's dark................................and scary


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 16, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Right on brotha!!
> 
> But honestly..............................you know too much. We will be coming for you tonight.......................................when it's dark................................and scary


And bring the explanation for eye color, trans dermal bb's of unknown origin, blood type and it's peculiarities, the PTSD and recurring imposed mental imaging.?? Ha ha. More credible than a preacher or his theory.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Oct 16, 2021)

I believe that the universe surely holds many types of life. I also believe that if there are intelligent beings out there, They are surely not wanting to meet the morons running this one!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

Beza9 said:


> "You can't handle the truth"
> 
> This planet belongs to a variety of Greys that are spread across the galaxy from the Orion constellation to Pleiades to Sirius etc. They are Homo Sapiens (us) millions of years evolved.
> 
> ...


..................................can i buy some pot from you? you're shit must be way better than mine if any of that shit makes sense to you.....................and watch out for the edge of the flat earth.....


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 16, 2021)

Beza9 said:


> "You can't handle the truth"
> 
> This planet belongs to a variety of Greys that are spread across the galaxy from the Orion constellation to Pleiades to Sirius etc. They are Homo Sapiens (us) millions of years evolved.
> 
> ...


How many times have they probed you?


----------



## Kindbud421 (Oct 17, 2021)

The blood part is true! We’ve had the tech to detect atomic particles since the 50s, around the time that the RH negative popped up in the mix. Very few have this and never did til that time…


----------



## OneMoreRip (Oct 17, 2021)

bizarrojohnson said:


> So I'm one of the people who waste a lot of time watching alien videos on the Internet. Conspiracy theories, phony YouTube videos, kinda convincing videos (but not really). There are a ton of theories out there. That Egyptian Kings were really aliens that taught us language and other things. That aliens are still here and the Men in Black really exist. That the secret service are really aliens. That aliens are in the other side of the moon and told us not to come back there. And all the multiple alien sightings and grainy ass videos that you can barely see. So what do you guys believe? I definately believe in alien life. As to whether they are aliens on this planet or not.... I haven't decided.


Aliens pretend, like everything else


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 18, 2021)

Why would they even want to visit earth? I mean look at all the shit flying threw space that we have littered with our name on it. I'd avoid this shit box at all costs.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Oct 18, 2021)

Said this once before, food? Harvest of DMT from gland in brain? It’s a hallucinogenic compound in our brain… maybe food for them? Lol I can think of many more. We are close minded individuals that think our science and experience is the bottom line. Think out side the box so to speak.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Oct 18, 2021)

Kindbud421 said:


> Said this once before, food? Harvest of DMT from gland in brain? It’s a hallucinogenic compound in our brain… maybe food for them? Lol I can think of many more. We are close minded individuals that think our science and experience is the bottom line. Think out side the box so to speak.


Channel Asimov, see what you can come up with… surprise yourself!


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 11, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I believe that the universe surely holds many types of life. I also believe that if there are intelligent beings out there, They are surely not wanting to meet the morons running this one!!!


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2021)

yes there are aliens, but they are bound by the same physics we are...why does everyone assume that every alien race in the universe has ftl travel? and even if they did, the universe is still unimaginably huge, anything that they could get here, there has to be 100s of places closer to them than us to get the same things. we're in the literal middle of nowhere, the milky way galaxy is average sized at best, and we are on the end of a minor arm, thats on the end of another minor arm of our mediocre galaxy...it's pure fantasy to think we have any importance or interest to the rest of the universe, we're trash from the galactic trailer park...we can't even keep from shitting in our own food trough


----------



## Kindbud421 (Nov 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes there are aliens, but they are bound by the same physics we are...why does everyone assume that every alien race in the universe has ftl travel? and even if they did, the universe is still unimaginably huge, anything that they could get here, there has to be 100s of places closer to them than us to get the same things. we're in the literal middle of nowhere, the milky way galaxy is average sized at best, and we are on the end of a minor arm, thats on the end of another minor arm of our mediocre galaxy...it's pure fantasy to think we have any importance or interest to the rest of the universe, we're trash from the galactic trailer park...we can't even keep from shitting in our own food trough


Or… maybe religion is right but the rapture already happened (disappearance of the Mayan) and this is Hell, apart from the G.O.D. The alien race or races that most native cultures say made them. The Sky People… from Orion, the Pleiades, or some other star cluster… hell means “apart from god” and in our little nook of the universe however many millions of light years away? I think that would qualify… disclaimer: I am not religious, just read a lot when I was young. Still do.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Nov 13, 2021)

The universe is incomprehinsibly large. So probably yeah but the idea that aliens are behind the rise of ancient human civilizations is silly at best and racist af at worst. Just cause white Europeans didn’t do it doesn’t mean it was aliens. Much of remnants of ancient technology are probably lost to the scrap yard of time. Smelted and repurposed.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 13, 2021)

Aliens on distant planet's, no doubt. Visitors ? Nothing surprises me in this " Fun House".
I'm really starting to wonder. Every night this Autumn , these mofo's show up when it's overcast and pitch black ( rough altitude, 10,000ft.) It's getting on my nerves, they just hover.......static........boring , no death rays , no abductions, no light show......nada !


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 15, 2021)

I ate half an eight ball of mdma once with a friend who ate the other half of the eighth but was tolerant to it while I was not. Best believe I saw aliens that night and I still don’t know how to feel about it.


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Nov 27, 2021)

I have had two unbelievable encounters with ufos. One was a mass sighting in 1996 in mechanicsburg Pa. of a stone looking flat pyramid shape craft with hieroglyphic looking symbols that hovered less then .5 miles from me before disappearing out of site instantaneously without a sound , I was 17 at the time. Then less than a year ago while shoveling snow from my driveway at around 3:00am a massive 300+ meter stone looking cigar shaped craft with a propulsion system that glowed out the center bottom like the aurora borealis. The craft Silently hoverd over my head and slowly descended out my of line of site. This craft appeared to bend light around it like the event horizen of a black hole. Yep fucking crazy. I live very close to Reesers Summit Pa. Reesers summit has been a Pa. ufo hot spot since the 1980s. Unfortunately I have had to many super natural things happen in my life to except orthodox reality or molecular circumstance.


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Nov 27, 2021)

Bty my second sighting was reported by 6 people not including myself in a straight line from Harrisburg Pa to Virginia but there was over 800 sightings of multiple small triangular shaped craft in the Mid Atlantic that night. It was a historically active for few weeks along the east coast during my second sighting .


----------



## Paul Drake (Nov 27, 2021)

Absolutely I do
I’ve seen things


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 27, 2021)

I am pretty sure humans are just one of the many test tubes on the bench-scale test.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 3, 2021)

Well:

"Astronomer Avi Loeb Says Aliens Have Visited, and He’s Not Kidding"

..and

The US is working with aliens on Mars, says Israel’s former space chief. - According to Prof. Haim Eshed, who served as the head of Israel’s space program from 1981 to 2010, not only is the American government in contact with aliens, but the aliens advised President Trump not to reveal their existence in case of “mass hysteria.”

and

Will Cooper, who predicted 911 and was then murdered by police 3 months later. He swore, as a naval captain, he saw a UFO rise form the ocean

I met a guy from the army, stationed in Iraq, swore he saw a UFO

I, myself, have always laughed at the idea and found many of these movies, videos, documentaries, crop circles, recordings, etc signs of capitalism, people looking to make money off disinformation, or who knows what

I know for certain we arent alone in the galaxy, there must be billions, trillions of planets with life... but if one of these civilizations could surpass light speed travel, why the hell would it come to this pile of shit we live on?

That's right, they wouldn't.


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Dec 3, 2021)

Its estimated there are 200 billion trillion stars just in the observable universe. Its estimated the whole universe is some crazy number I wont pretend to understand times bigger than the observable universe. Most stars have multiple planets orbiting around them and many planets have multiple moons . No shortage of planets and moons out there in the sweet spot for life and evolution .


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Dec 3, 2021)

There is more galaxy's in the universe than stars in the observable universe . Its speculated some hyper galaxy's have more stars than are observable universe . Try warping your neurotypical minds mind around that. Its big out there


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 3, 2021)

Sounds about right to me. Too bad we're so far away, even from the nearest star. We only have one planet we get to ruin..


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Dec 3, 2021)

Farthest look back into space and time to date from the Hubble.


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 3, 2021)

wow. thats exactly what i see inside my brain when i close my eyes to go to sleep at night


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> Sounds about right to me. Too bad we're so far away, even from the nearest star. We only have one planet we get to ruin..


According to our current physics. I don't think our physics is the be all, end all but it's the best we have for now. However an advanced civilization, assuming there is one, might have a different set of physical principles that make a trip to our planet a local stroll.


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Dec 3, 2021)

I personally love my molecular reality . If there is life out there they had to find there why through all the information just like us to get through time and space. With all this information in the universe many mistakes and set backs along the way will be made. Any intelligent or compassionate anything would realize how just how rare, special and complicated all and any life in the universe would be no mater how how behind or ahead that anything might be in its evolution. We can only hope the Aliens are not as woke and hateful towards humanaty and civilzation as some of you media made morons. I wont even look at this post again. So much hate directed at humans for being human . Sorry to post something so backwards and evil in a safe space. Let the mob come and play. You all really do take the fun and interesting out of every fukn thing and its getting real fukn old to the common and uncommon Joe alike. I realize I am in woke bot land but unfortunately I don't give two shits anymore . Woke time is getting old. More people will be getting tired of your constant negativity and hate of everything with the quickness of dark energy and matter. So tired of you digital made propaganda puppets. I am really starting to doubt that most of you are even real people at all. I think many of you are cyber bots created to sow the seeds of hate or your addiction to negative media has done its job well.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 3, 2021)

I think you mean cynicism my man. Hate is a heavy word. Although I must admit I hold contempt for humanity, more so the clearer the picture gets and the more facts I can sift through without the brain blockage of day to day survival to handle it all..

But you wont be back here (but perhaps the aliens will)

And perhaps they know I’ve stood at the top of a hillside above Los Angeles near Runyon Canyon as the sun set and watched a small family of deer creeping in the darkness, watching that backdrop behind them – A vast canyon of human life, endless buildings and wires and pipes and asphalt – and all of that completed in 200 years! The place was a safe haven for those deer for millions upon millions before. You do the math..

There’s eight billion people on planet earth. If we all shit once a day that’s eight billion pieces of shit – that’s 3 trillion logs a year! And its only increasing with our steady rises in population. (Damn those Mormons) Where does it all go? Human waste isn’t a great compost for the environment – now think of all that garbage you just dumped in that plastic pail. And a few nights ago, weeks, well you get the point

The big master plan is obviously to reduce cost, as a species, and streamline our methods of evolving to get the most for the least. (It’s a little something I learned from capitalism and dirty deal making). Technology is proof of it. I’m an author and I know my math. Hemingway destroyed himself, but he took a good chunk of the rainforest with him. They still cut down trees to print his works. Imagine James Patterson and the 50 authors he employs to write under his name. He’s sold over 300 million copies. And he’s one author. But what if we didn’t hack up the rainforests? Imagine a world without books. Well we could have listened to Nazis and burned them all. Problem solved. Oh, but then how would we keep track of history, record facts from falsity, learn, teach…. We’d soon be back scraping shapes into sharp rocks in caves and fighting to keep fire alive. Computers and digital technology will fix this. People will read from LCD screens… Librarians will find new jobs strolling in local parks keeping people quiet and reading their tabloids.

The point is - Something breaks, you find a way to fix it, it only to make it worse. I think we were supposed to go the way of the dinosaurs but sensed it early on and decided if that was going to happen we were going to take the whole place with us.

No other creature on this planet does what we do. Or even close to it. Our own intelligence has proved a self defeating tool and one of the long term effects of our thriving society is the destruction of everything around us.

So Ridley Scott and Sigourney Weaver and that creature that can’t be aborted in her stomach, I see it as a big metaphor: The end result of our evolution – We’ll become a perfect killing machine for destroying life as quickly as possible and taking over with as little effort as we can. Who knows though. Maybe I’ve got it all wrong.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Lockedin (Dec 4, 2021)

On the whole - I think we'd be pretty arrogant to think we're the only speck of intelligent life when you consider how vast the universe is.
I have to wonder if there isn't a sign, just outside our solar system:
"Warning, planet still under development, may self destruct. Visit at your own risk"


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

Don’t think it’s arrogance, there are some theories as to why we haven’t found any intelligent life, the scariest being that as life gets more and more intelligent it self implodes. It’s starting to look true in our case at least.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Don’t think it’s arrogance, there are some theories as to why we haven’t found any intelligent life, the scariest being that as life gets more and more intelligent it self implodes. It’s starting to look true in our case at least.


Why you following around @Lockedin man. He's already got a lady.


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why you following around @Lockedin man. He's already got a lady.


I’m not, I’m following “new posts” button. And I love this topic.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 4, 2021)

I’ve already stated I believe, and I am sure there is life out there. As to our own arrogance? Yes! We are the superior race on earth due to intelligence and that plays the biggest part. Life is only what we know/see. My mind thinks beyond… who says life has to be anything similar to what is on earth. Our physics work on earth and math is universal… but what if our physics only fit with our existence and maybe our math is “rudimentary” to others outside of our plane. Einstein states energy can be created, but never destroyed, only dispersed. Living energy beings? Possible. Advancing our minds to the point of not needing a shell for our “soul” or core of who we are… possible! Proven fact that the greatest minds of our species only use an average of 10% of our brains. What is the other 90% for? Advancing the mind is key to us not disappearing from existence and maybe that exactly is why they wait. Not for us to become intelligent enough but to become “whole” and expand our minds. Watch “Lucy” with Scarlett Johansson or the movie “Powder”. And just consider the possibility. If our brains can think it, it’s not that far away from reality!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2021)

I love it when stoners get scientific.


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

There was some articles on the possibility of warping space. Way above me, but the math shows that it’s not impossible based on what we know so far, whereas linear travel we know there is no way. Personally I don’t believe we’ve been visited by aliens. If ufos are real and not from some secret project, then I think the chance of them being time machines from our future is more plausible the. Aliens.


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

Yeah I know, everything they think they know could be wrong. But one thing they are certain about is you can’t go light speed without being light. So kind of rules out aliens getting on super fast ufos


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 4, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> Yeah I know, everything they think they know could be wrong. But one thing they are certain about is you can’t go light speed without being light. So kind of rules out aliens getting on super fast ufos


Ever heard of Einstein? Space is a fabric kinda, lol.


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ever heard of Einstein? Space is a fabric kinda, lol.


Yes, that’s where the folding thing comes from. See I knew somebody would get it. Ever hear of captain kangaroo?


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Dec 4, 2021)

Do you beleive in Aliens? is kind of a loaded question. Suggests all the crazies.There's the ancient civilizations crowd, the alien abduction crowd, the little green men crowd, the "We're God's greatest (only) creation" crowd.

We'd be crazy to think we're a statistical outlier - the only possible combination of events to support life. Once you consider we're probably closer to the mean, the amount of other life and intelligent life in just our galaxy - not to mention the universe - is huge. Arrogance is thinking we're the most advanced and just because we're not capable of travel over long distances or long times, no-one is capable.

The further we reach outside of our own neighborhood, the more attention we're going to attract from others. They know we're dangerous. At this point it's still just a matter of monitoring and containment for them.


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 4, 2021)

There is no way we are more dangerous then aliens that could travel here. They probably got guns that make you small, and they’ll stick you in the ant farm.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 4, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I love it when stoners get scientific.


Super fun stoner topic!  

I figure:
Billions of stars in our galaxy
Billions of galaxies in the universe
Regardless of what philosophies you subscribe to, the odds of us being the ONLY "intelligent*" life out there strains logic - just a bit.

*Intelligent - I have serious doubts we'd be considered intelligent by anyone stopping by to have a look.

I can picture a family of intelligent anemones or jellyfish parking up by the moon for a pit-stop on their intergalactic road-trip, "Hey babe, I know how much you wanted to see a primitive planet but c'mon, just look at this! These idiots are still trying to kill each other. Let's get out of here before they realize we're not a comet and throw a missile at us. Give 'em an eon or two to mature a little."


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 4, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ever heard of Einstein? Space is a fabric kinda, lol.


I think it's spandex or stretch denim based on my qualitative analysis.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Max Ehrmann (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 5, 2021)

DaFreak said:


> But one thing they are certain about is you can’t go light speed without being light.


[Actually...] Other things travel at speed of light too, like gravity waves. You just can't have mass and travel at the speed of light. Light travels at the max speed allowed by the universe, but the speed isn't about light. [/Actually...]


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 5, 2021)

Horselover fat said:


> [Actually...] ...*gravity waves.* You just can't have mass and travel at the speed of light.... [/Actually...]


I call that couch-lock.


----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 5, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> I call that couch-lock.


I like sativas and light speed train[wreck] of thought.


----------



## DaFreak (Dec 5, 2021)

Horselover fat said:


> [Actually...] Other things travel at speed of light too, like gravity waves. You just can't have mass and travel at the speed of light. Light travels at the max speed allowed by the universe, but the speed isn't about light. [/Actually...]


Because it travels at the speed of information? But I don't think Aliens visiting Earth as gravitational fields is what we are talking about.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 5, 2021)

Get a load of this. Look familiar.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 5, 2021)

We already have anti gravity technology. The navy has a patent on it as well as a power supply that is the size of a commercial washing machine that could power 1/2 the United States. We’ve had the tech for an ion generator engine capable of propelling an object at least to or in excess of the speed of light. All they need is an impenetrable field to put these technologies into and a hull. Voila interstellar travel. We are pretty close… about the tech… if you don’t believe, google it


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 5, 2021)

Kindbud421 said:


> We already have anti gravity technology. The navy has a patent on it as well as a power supply that is the size of a commercial washing machine that could power 1/2 the United States. We’ve had the tech for an ion generator engine capable of propelling an object at least to or in excess of the speed of light. All they need is an impenetrable field to put these technologies into and a hull. Voila interstellar travel. We are pretty close… about the tech… if you don’t believe, google it


 One of the links I put up, (I think, or another one), shows the patents that were put in. I believe the anti-gravity was one. Maybe the ones your talking about. But, the speculation is did we invent it, putting the patents in place? Or.. is this E.T. technology that we reversed engineered thus putting up patterns to cover those tracks. Either way the triangular ships spotted out in Arizona and the surrounding area look awfully familiar to the patent drawings.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 5, 2021)

The thing that confuses me is why on earth would Aliens want to talk to the military? Of any nation. That just leads to the prospect of overtaking this planet. I know our military would only want stuff to kick everybody else's ass. I mean isn't that what Mulder and Scully kept running up against. Somebody should get them into this thread.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 6, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> The thing that confuses me is why on earth would Aliens want to talk to the military? Of any nation. That just leads to the prospect of overtaking this planet. I know our military would only want stuff to kick everybody else's ass. I mean isn't that what Mulder and Scully kept running up against. Somebody should get them into this thread.


Or talk to us at all.
Our species is still trying to kill itself. And to your point - always uses new technology for war - against itself. 
Why would any intelligent being want anything to do with primitives like that?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 6, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Or talk to us at all.
> Our species is still trying to kill itself. And to your point - always uses new technology for war - against itself.
> Why would any intelligent being want anything to do with primitives like that?


We're they're lab rats, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 6, 2021)

Don't forget to protect your pets too.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 6, 2021)

If you showed up on a planet and was looking for a leader to talk to, would you look for a speaker of words or oils you look for someone that controls and patrols most of the space that’s occupied. Like prison…. The warden doesn’t “control” the populace, he is just the overseer. The mouth!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 6, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> Why would any intelligent being want anything to do with primitives like that?


We make good pets.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 6, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We're they're lab rats, lol


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 6, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Don't forget to protect your pets too.
> 
> View attachment 5041481


Ooooo. I saw this one in Star Wars!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 6, 2021)

Kindbud421 said:


> We’ve had the tech for an ion generator engine capable of propelling an object at least to or in excess of the speed of light. All they need is an impenetrable field to put these technologies into and a hull. Voila interstellar travel.


NEWS FLASH!! Scientist are working around the clock to get off this f*cking planet!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 6, 2021)

Kindbud421 said:


> If you showed up on a planet and was looking for a leader to talk to, would you look for a speaker of words or oils you look for someone that controls and patrols most of the space that’s occupied. Like prison…. The warden doesn’t “control” the populace, he is just the overseer. The mouth!


The difference between “take me to your leader” and “I wanna talk to the manager”


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 6, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The difference between “take me to your leader” and “I wanna talk to the manager”


Clint Eastwood, gritting his teeth, " I want to talk to the manager."


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 6, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The difference between “take me to your leader” and “I wanna talk to the manager”


Wait - we're the Walmart of the galaxy?


----------



## vinikir (Jan 14, 2022)

I believe in them, I would like to communicate with them.


----------



## subwax (Jan 14, 2022)

I believe that there is truth is some of the stories I read. Roswell is a great example. The issues with the nuclear power plants is compelling.

If anyone is in doubt watch these:

Westhall UFO incident

Ariel, Zimbabwe

Travis Walton

I am sure that everyone is aware of the recent Cmdr Fravor story - now I am sure that a a LOT of the stories are absolute nonsense, but not all of them. The sceptics and debunkers need all stories to be disproved - we only need one story to be true.

I can believe that our destiny as humans could have ben manipulated by those outside of this world, over and above any stories about a man with a beard that lives in the sky. I have absolutely zero evidence of this though.


----------



## subwax (Jan 14, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> One of the links I put up, (I think, or another one), shows the patents that were put in. I believe the anti-gravity was one. Maybe the ones your talking about. But, the speculation is did we invent it, putting the patents in place? Or.. is this E.T. technology that we reversed engineered thus putting up patterns to cover those tracks. Either way the triangular ships spotted out in Arizona and the surrounding area look awfully familiar to the patent drawings.


This is the TR3B you are referring to, right?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 14, 2022)

What do y'all think of the Dark Forest theory? Maybe we don't want to attract attention because the alien race we attract might wipe us out with unimaginably powerful technology? This was Stephen Hawking's greatest concern.


----------



## Nixs (Jan 14, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> What do y'all think of the Dark Forest theory? Maybe we don't want to attract attention because the alien race we attract might wipe us out with unimaginably powerful technology? This was Stephen Hawking's greatest concern.


Only in Hollywood


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 14, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Only in Hollywood


While he was an extra on Star Trek, The Next Generation, Dr Hawking was also well known for his other contributions. He raised a very legitimate concern.

Humanity is, charitably, just 250 years beyond our industrial revolution. We have no fucking idea what technological capabilities an alien race that's several thousand or even millions of years past theirs might have.

Humanity has also proven itself to be a pretty violent and brutal bunch; we starve our fellows out of simple arrogance, we kill each other for sport, we start wars for profits. Any race of aliens watching all this would not be at all out of line to conclude that we're too dangerous to allow to run loose in the neighborhood.

I personally think we ARE currently being watched. And judged. If we are found wanting or even just a juicy target, what then?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 14, 2022)

If a race has the power to arrive at Earth they have the power to make us dust. 

Humans will be the aliens, we are slowly killing the earth that feeds us and the water that sustains us is not enough, our numbers grow far, far to fast. We will destroy our world and the Mega rich and powerful will head into space. We are seeing the frontier of that right now with some of the richest men racing for the stars.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 14, 2022)

I don't NOT believe. . ...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 14, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> If a race has the power to arrive at Earth they have the power to make us dust.
> 
> Humans will be the aliens, we are slowly killing the earth that feeds us and the water that sustains us is not enough, our numbers grow far, far to fast. We will destroy our world and the Mega rich and powerful will head into space. We are seeing the frontier of that right now with some of the richest men racing for the stars.


Indeed; the Great Filter we fail to overcome could be as brutally simple as not learning to avoid shitting where we eat.


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Jan 14, 2022)

What if aliens are cool guys filled with nice psychotropics and nice horny and naked womans?

If they are smart enough to come by, maybe they are more cool than us, lol I'm going to take some hits


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 14, 2022)

OutdoorOpps said:


> What if aliens are cool guys filled with nice psychotropics and nice horny and naked womans?
> 
> If they are smart enough to come by, maybe they are more cool than us, lol I'm going to take some hits


And that's the other side of the coin, isn't it? Maybe they'd be willing to help us out.


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Jan 14, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> And that's the other side of the coin, isn't it? Maybe they'd be willing to help us out.


Why not??? maybe they are fools enough xD


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 14, 2022)

Real or not, aliens do have at least one amazing capability; they can actually make Marco Rubio look sensible.


----------



## Nixs (Jan 14, 2022)

Some call them aliens, others call them demons or Jin.


----------



## ooof-da (Jan 15, 2022)

we might just be one of their incubators so when they need a little aggressiveness they drop some of our DNA in the mix and go have a beer. just spitballin


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

For me, our biggest concern is false flag issues, where governments use a supposed alien threat as a reason to fill their pockets from the armament industry.


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Only in Hollywood


That definitely used to be the attitude - not any more, though. Now you're thought of as a bit weird if you don't consider aliens to be out there somewhere. The chances are ginormous - there's a planet out there that will support life for every grain of sand on the beaches of the world.

As to whether or not they've made it here - who knows. I most certainly don't, but I know where I'd put my money.

Anyone been keeping abreast of the Skinwalker Ranch story?


----------



## Nixs (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> That definitely used to be the attitude - not any more, though. Now you're thought of as a bit weird if you don't consider aliens to be out there somewhere. The chances are ginormous - there's a planet out there that will support life for every grain of sand on the beaches of the world.
> 
> As to whether or not they've made it here - who knows. I most certainly don't, but I know where I'd put my money.
> 
> Anyone been keeping abreast of the Skinwalker Ranch story?


If you practice black magic you will get to meet these aliens, Aleister Crowley for an example.


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

I don't think Alistair Crowley was an alien.

Also - with respect - the magic story is nonsense, IMHO.


----------



## Nixs (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> I don't think Alistair Crowley was an alien.
> 
> Also - with respect - the magic story is nonsense, IMHO.


He was not an alien, he claimed he met some "god" when he spent a night inside the great pyramid, where he received the material for his book the law.


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

Nixs said:


> He was not an alien, he claimed he met some "god" when he spent a night inside the great pyramid, where he received the material for his book the law.


He was a satanist too, right?


----------



## Nixs (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> He was a satanist too, right?


Yes, and was described as the most wicked man.


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

I cant see a connection between him and alien lifeforms, to be fair,


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Jan 15, 2022)

After 30 years working I'm thinking seriously to talk/met ET or satan, or maybe all of them and write something and make some VIP club  my back pains are telling me to do something too


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 16, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I personally think we ARE currently being watched. And judged. If we are found wanting or even just a juicy target, what then?


Agree. Although I think they have already decided what to do with us. Right now we're a cool ant farm.
Romans used to serve hummingbird bird tongues. Maybe their dessert menu includes human testicles.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 16, 2022)

subwax said:


> This is the TR3B you are referring to, right?


Yep. I got a link to it further back.


----------



## subwax (Jan 16, 2022)

This clip is intriguing:

Triangle UFO

It's the first part of the show - if that is fake, it's been done by someone who is very capable.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 16, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> What do y'all think of the Dark Forest theory?


I think it's a moot point. Our fate is sealed. Until this post I never heard of the Dark Forest theory. Although I have heard about Steven Hawkins' warning.
Kinda sorta cliff noted this theory. I don't think it pertains to us ...yet. I've watched some of these alien shows, (fun to watch, tongue-in-cheek), and have heard it mentioned that of the several races who have visited us, some don't like each other. So I'm guessing they've got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 16, 2022)

subwax said:


> It's the first part of the show - if that is fake, it's been done by someone who is very capable.


Oh there's a lot of computer generating done. As a whole the clip is like the beginnings of if Area 51 existed. Only took about 40 years till it was confessed that, yes, it exits.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm convinced anew that aliens exist...

Every time I visit Wal-Mart.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 16, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> I think it's a moot point. Our fate is sealed. Until this post I never heard of the Dark Forest theory. Although I have heard about Steven Hawkins' warning.
> Kinda sorta cliff noted this theory. I don't think it pertains to us ...yet. I've watched some of these alien shows, (fun to watch, tongue-in-cheek), and have heard it mentioned that of the several races who have visited us, some don't like each other. So I'm guessing they've got bigger fish to fry.


Our fate is sealed? By what? I'm not doubting you, it's just that the list of shit to run afoul of is so long...


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 16, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I'm convinced anew that aliens exist...
> 
> Every time I visit Wal-Mart.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 18, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Our fate is sealed? By what? I'm not doubting you, it's just that the list of shit to run afoul of is so long...


Our fate is sealed as to how they'll deal with us.
I have bird feeders. The squirrels keep climbing up. They scare away the birds. I scare away the squirrels. I wish I could speak squirrel. But instead I have to have my bb gun speak for me. So when the aliens talk we better listen.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 22, 2022)

Do they have this?


----------



## Killaki (Jan 22, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Our fate is sealed as to how they'll deal with us.
> I have bird feeders. The squirrels keep climbing up. They scare away the birds. I scare away the squirrels. I wish I could speak squirrel. But instead I have to have my bb gun speak for me. So when the aliens talk we better listen.


Dude I love hunting squirrels. As for aliens, I'm sure some exist somewhere. I have seen some things in the sky that I can't explain but I do live near an air force base and multiple airports so who knows. I've seen things way out in the desert as well taking flight paths that made no sense, and seemingly impossible maneuvers. I've also been accompanied with others during these occasions and they see it too, so it's nice to know I'm not totally crazy.


----------



## Bignutes (Jan 22, 2022)

We exist, therefore it’s likely another exists


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 23, 2022)

bizarrojohnson said:


> So I'm one of the people who waste a lot of time watching alien videos on the Internet. Conspiracy theories, phony YouTube videos, kinda convincing videos (but not really). There are a ton of theories out there. That Egyptian Kings were really aliens that taught us language and other things. That aliens are still here and the Men in Black really exist. That the secret service are really aliens. That aliens are in the other side of the moon and told us not to come back there. And all the multiple alien sightings and grainy ass videos that you can barely see. So what do you guys believe? I definately believe in alien life. As to whether they are aliens on this planet or not.... I haven't decided.


Do you ever wonder if aliens are watching us and whether to be embarrassed or not? Like what are we doing?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> Do you ever wonder if aliens are watching us and whether to be embarrassed or not? Like what are we doing?


We have all the reasons we need to be embarrassed by our own immaturity and reprehensible conduct whether aliens are watching or not.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 23, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> We have all the reasons we need to be embarrassed by our own immaturity and reprehensible conduct whether aliens are watching or not.


Because of Biden?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Because of Biden?


Jesus dude, really? There's a million examples without getting political.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 24, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Jesus dude, really? There's a million examples without getting political.


ALF in a BIDEN suit.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 24, 2022)

Bignutes said:


> We exist, therefore it’s likely another exists


We miss-fired.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 24, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> Do you ever wonder if aliens are watching us and whether to be embarrassed or not? Like what are we doing?


Think they got their own version of popcorn?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 24, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Jesus dude, really? There's a million examples without getting political.


Like what? Whats there to be embarrassed about? It's life we die one day. Who has time to be embarrassed?


----------



## Paul Drake (Jan 24, 2022)

Hell yeah. I’ve seen it.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Nixs (Jan 24, 2022)

Has anyone seen a shape shifting fire?
I've seen it happen while camping in the desert along with 2 friends, it happened as the sun was setting, big fire ball popped up from no where and started moving, another fire ball started on the other side and moved and shape shifted into a pickup truck (lights only), the show went on for a few minutes before fires disappeared.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 25, 2022)

Nixs said:


> Has anyone seen a shape shifting fire?
> I've seen it happen while camping in the desert along with 2 friends, it happened as the sun was setting, big fire ball popped up from no where and started moving, another fire ball started on the other side and moved and shape shifted into a pickup truck (lights only), the show went on for a few minutes before fires disappeared.


(Psst), Nixs is in the shrooms.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 25, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5073661


Make sure it's bitcoin.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 27, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Think they got their own version of popcorn?


Space popcorn


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 4, 2022)

In the category of being visited by aliens, could that include a mother-in-law.
Hmmmm, Mother-in-law. Sounds like an Oxymoron. How is this alien lawful??


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> In the category of being visited by aliens, could that include a mother-in-law.
> Hmmmm, Mother-in-law. Sounds like an Oxymoron. How is this alien lawful??


Better call MIB.


----------



## buckaclark (Feb 5, 2022)

VILEPLUME said:


> Space popcorn


Actually space was created like popcorn pretty much.....


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 6, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> Actually space was created like popcorn pretty much.....


OH REALLY??!! AND WHERE"S THE BUTTER? HUH??


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 10, 2022)

Yes


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 11, 2022)

I’m actually still not convinced humans have a natural spot on earth. How did we evolve so fast we still had to cut hides and fur off other creatures to even survive. Idk we’re just to far different from anything else including primates. One missing link doesn’t fill the gap


----------



## Lockedin (Feb 11, 2022)

Good Niborg, Man!


----------



## Horselover fat (Feb 12, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Idk we’re just to far different from anything else including primates.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 12, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> I’m actually still not convinced humans have a natural spot on earth. How did we evolve so fast we still had to cut hides and fur off other creatures to even survive. Idk we’re just to far different from anything else including primates. One missing link doesn’t fill the gap


Humans today are a hybrid race. The aliens took resident hominid type creatures, banged them and hastened "evolution".

Aliens got tired of all that smooth alien snatch and secretly had a hirsute fetish.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 12, 2022)

Agreed lol


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 12, 2022)

Rob Roy said:


> Humans today are a hybrid race. The aliens took resident hominid type creatures, banged them and hastened "evolution".


I'll agree with that but as far as rolling in the hay with us. I'm sure they have beastiality laws. More like CRISPR. I'm of the white rat theory. Rats altered for clean testing. Plus of all the sub species of man, whites are the most invasive. Kinda like Gypsy Moths, or African bees or back to my white rat, the Norway rat.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> I'll agree with that but as far as rolling in the hay with us. I'm sure they have beastiality laws. More like CRISPR. I'm of the white rat theory. Rats altered for clean testing. Plus of all the sub species of man, whites are the most invasive. Kinda like Gypsy Moths, or African bees or back to my white rat, the Norway rat.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2022)

There's a theory out there that suggests early humans became partially aquatic, lost our excess hair and picked up subcutaneous fat for insulation in the water.

It's a theory, right? Someone suckered their department out of a PhD for it!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 12, 2022)

There's a theory that says aliens created humans to do mining labor. From Iraq area on clay tablets. Looks like we are a Pig x Monkey hybrid. A few edits later and here we are.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 12, 2022)

There has to be. Space is too vast for us to be alone. I recently learned about airplane models in Egyptian tombs, some say they could be birds, others say they look more like a flying craft. Life would be boring not believing imo


Dreaming1 said:


> There's a theory that says aliens created humans to do mining labor. From Iraq area on clay tablets. Looks like we are a Pig x Monkey hybrid. A few edits later and here we are.


I've also heard the theory that aliens were created ( by other aliens) for exploratory reasons only. Drones to fly the crafts.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> There's a theory that says aliens created humans to do mining labor. From Iraq area on clay tablets. Looks like we are a Pig x Monkey hybrid. A few edits later and here we are.


It's a weird theory because robots can mine a lot better than people.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 12, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> It's a weird theory because robots can mine a lot better than people.


It gets even weirder. Later the story gets flipped to where the antagonist is recast as the good guy. It is the religious scriptures of the earliest recorded civilization.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


>


Off topic. Also fantasy that would not stand a snowball's chance in hell of surviving in a modern naval battle.

Let's stick to discussions of aliens here, please.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 13, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> There's a theory that says aliens created humans to do mining labor


Robinson Crusoe on Mars.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 13, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> It's a weird theory because robots can mine a lot better than people.


Yah but there like us, a throw away society. We don't require food, we don't need maintenance. Just like a paper towel, use once and toss.
Stop and think, why build robots when you can abuse people?!


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 13, 2022)

Intelligent life elsewhere in the universe, yes, in all probability. Having been here, no.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Intelligent life elsewhere in the universe, yes, in all probability. Having been here, no.


How would we know?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 13, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> How would we know?


Inductive reasoning. Develop a food chain down to the amoeba, and past. You then theorize one the other way.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Inductive reasoning. Develop a food chain down to the amoeba, and past. You then theorize one the other way.


Why would aliens be part of Earth's for chain? Pretty much by definition, they wouldn't be.


----------



## Jimi Hoffa (Feb 13, 2022)

The Space is great, surely there are Aliens somewhere. But the distances are so wide that there was no contact and there is no contact at all. Why Aliens should frightened only american farmers? If we will have contact in future to them, they'll arrive at the Kennedy Airport in New York City and you will see them on TV shaking hands.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 13, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> How would we know?


We can't but astrophysicists believe that statistically it's very likely. Avi Loeb thinks it might be a little dangerous sending out signals through the universe to find intelligent life. They might be predators.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 13, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> How would we know?


Statistical probability. Google Oumuamua or Avi Loeb.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Statistical probability. Google Oumuamua or Avi Loeb.


Posts like this belong in the space section, not here. Just kidding. I shit in that sandbox once,but everyone else was building sandcastles. 
Aliens? Probably not. Assholes? For sure.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> We can't but astrophysicists believe that statistically it's very likely. Avi Loeb thinks it might be a little dangerous sending out signals through the universe to find intelligent life. They might be predators.


Yes, I've heard the dark forest theory. What y'all are forgetting is time; aliens could have landed with pomp and circumstance anytime up to about 4000 years ago and there would be no historical record because humans weren't writing yet.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2022)

Jimi Hoffa said:


> The Space is great, surely there are Aliens somewhere. But the distances are so wide that there was no contact and there is no contact at all. Why Aliens should frightened only american farmers? If we will have contact in future to them, they'll arrive at the Kennedy Airport in New York City and you will see them on TV shaking hands.


They already live there. MIB


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 14, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> It's a weird theory because robots can mine a lot better than people.


Perhaps we are just a meat robot. Thinking the things we are given to think, seemingly moving autonomously, but going through the same routines. Self replicating and replaceable. Metals and semiconductors take way more input energy than proteins and water.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Perhaps we are just a meat robot. Thinking the things we are given to think, seemingly moving autonomously, but going through the same routines. Self replicating and replaceable. Metals and semiconductors take way more input energy than proteins and water.


Yeah but we're lazy, given to self reprogramming, don't plan well, etc.

This hypothesis doesn't fit the data well enough for me.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 14, 2022)

We don't reprogram. People rarely change. We aren't lazy when driven by the fear of death. And it doesn't matter if one is. Masses of flesh robots. Robots don't plan well, but the firmware makes them stick to the program they get. Yeah, we are flesh robots. Probably should get back to mining gold for them aliens atmosphere.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 14, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Why would aliens be part of Earth's for chain? Pretty much by definition, they wouldn't be.


It's an example dummy!! Nothing to do with food. I'm saying that if you look at the intelligence of this planet you can infer that it doesn't stop with us.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> It's an example dummy!! Nothing to do with food. I'm saying that if you look at the intelligence of this planet you can infer that it doesn't stop with us.


Well, when you put it like that...


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

Check out some seminars by Loyd Pye. He did one called everything you know is wrong. Couple hrs long and shitty vid quality but he has some very interesting theories I find to be closer than the current explanations lol. If this kind of thing interests you roll one up and open your mind


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

Erich Von Danikens studies are fascinating as well if your into the subject


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 15, 2022)

It's fun to think about aliens. But why would aliens be coming here? They aren't really doing anything that we can tell. They just show up in the sky and fly around and dive into the ocean. Maybe they are hiding out like refugees. Not even about us. If I showed up on a planet and found a bunch of pig monkeys I wouldn't be impressed, I would just keep on doing my thing. Maybe they use us as genetic storage. Like a backup in case they need to start over at a specific step. Could be hundreds of worlds with various stages of genetic experiments. We are a colony of cells in a pitri dish. 
The energy required without some space/time bending or quantum locked teleportation says that nothing could travel between stars. So maybe not alien. Maybe just another earth life form.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

The possibilities are endless that’s the fascination


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

This planet has been visited I have no doubt. The evidence is strong.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

Something I ponder is that they say that the strongest bond is between a parent and offspring and that there is nothing more vicious than a mother protecting their young. I find it hard to believe that advanced civilizations routinely sacrificed their young in brutal ways for some GODS in the SKY that they didn’t see or know with their own eyes


----------



## Jimi Hoffa (Feb 15, 2022)

... nothing could travel between stars. So maybe not alien.
[/QUOTE said:


> This is the point. May be nothing and no one can travel between the stars, cause of the distance. I like the "dark forest theory"cause this is plausible. The only error in this theory perhaps is the basic assumption not wanted to be destroyed and nothing more. I think supercivilizations are scientists and space travellers. If they exist, they must be mighty and powerful, may be very friendly not fearful. Why not? For them we are exotic chickens on a very nice planet. If we find something like chickens on Mars nobody would kill them. We would study them in a friendly way. At most now and then we eat one to try out the taste.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Feb 15, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> This planet has been visited I have no doubt. The evidence is strong.


[citation needed]


----------



## Kassiopeija (Feb 15, 2022)

the universe is so vast chances are all galaxies may hold lower or more advanced forms of life, but we may never ever encounter them due to sheer distance.

space isnt exactly friendly to our physiology and what we observe in the distance is only possible because it radiates extreme amounts of energy.
would be hard for artificial signals to reach out much far if the proper direction isnt know. so how would we/they let us know, or see us.... 

that is why we need to stop destroying this planet over petty/fancy items as we may not have a plan B in the near future....


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 15, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> This planet has been visited I have no doubt. The evidence is strong.


I visited all over it. It is all there. Wherever you go, there you are.
We won't stop raping the children of the future for our present greedy desires. The planet will have to kill us. It is. We have already overshot capacity for our survival. Now the clock just runs out on us. Watch now as the population of species plummets. Watch as the ocean temps rise and can no longer hold oxygen dissolved in the water. Watch the food chain disappear below us. Whatever will we do?


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

I won’t pretend to be a scholar more of a buff but I’ve seen many compelling arguments either way. 
the terms I, we , our, distance etc. are terrestrial logic. I think that’s the issue with science, everything has to be explained in terrestrial logic/knowledge. It’s a fight between religion and science. It’s my belief that alot of religious stories would make more sense if non terrestrial/ outside intervention was humored. I mean Gods, Heavens, that’s alien by definition, no?


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I visited all over it. It is all there. Wherever you go, there you are.
> We won't stop raping the children of the future for our present greedy desires. The planet will have to kill us. It is. We have already overshot capacity for our survival. Now the clock just runs out on us. Watch now as the population of species plummets. Watch as the ocean temps rise and can no longer hold oxygen dissolved in the water. Watch the food chain disappear below us. Whatever will we do?


A bit dramatic for me but I understand and it goes along with my belief that humans do not have a natural spot here


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

People saying no one can travel between the stars is silly. As if they have to be just like us.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

@Dreaming1 doesn’t it follow your statement about how we absolutely destroyed this planet almost from day one. We’ve atleast be working at it since day one. We know almost nothing about “our” planet but seek to leave it and explore space 1st. We are invasive species here I’m convinced


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> @Dreaming1 doesn’t it follow your statement about how we absolutely destroyed this planet almost from day one. We’ve atleast be working at it since day one. We know almost nothing about “our” planet but seek to leave it and explore space 1st. We are invasive species here I’m convinced


Nah, we're just passing through, like every life form that's come before us.

Our "intelligence" has been sufficient to cause an Extinction Event but not enough to avoid it.

We are stupid naked monkeys and we too shall perish.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> People saying no one can travel between the stars is silly. As if they have to be just like us.


We have not even the slightest clue what an alien might be like. For all we know, they could be the size of microbes and enjoy living on plastic!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> the universe is so vast chances are all galaxies may hold lower or more advanced forms of life, but we may never ever encounter them due to sheer distance.
> 
> space isnt exactly friendly to our physiology and what we observe in the distance is only possible because it radiates extreme amounts of energy.
> would be hard for artificial signals to reach out much far if the proper direction isnt know. so how would we/they let us know, or see us....
> ...


It's a race between destroying our environment and killing each other off and we have a front row seat at the championship round! Whether we like it or not. It's pretty clear from ten thousand years of history that we humans aren't smart enough to learn from our mistakes and kick the ruling class out on its ass when it behaves in ways inimical to the future of our species. That makes us a failure and Mother Nature knows exactly how to sweep out the trash...


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 15, 2022)

Naw, we are completely terrestrial. Same genetics as everything else here. Just another code module chained on to the sequence.
If you don't like the dramatics of our present situation here on the old rock, Idk what to tell you. Don't watch? Idk about day 1, but industrialization forward sure has had a negative impact.
I imagine if aliens arrived here today, we would have a hard time identifying that they were here. They may have a physical form unlike anything we know of.
And yes, religion reeks of "aliens," But not gods. The Akadian people of Mesopotamia. Religion that becomes Sumarian, Babylonian stuff from Iraq. Later looks a lot like the old testament. But a little different. 
Check out all of the ancient art with symbols that pertain to genetics and physics. How would they know to use two snakes wrapped around a stick to represent knowledge of health? Like DNA. Snakes, eggs. Lots of mysteries contained. How would you pick these deep symbols randomly?
And...the fucking pyramids. How? Why? What?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Feb 15, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> People saying no one can travel between the stars is silly. As if they have to be just like us.


tbh even we develop plans, nuclear pulse engine, or smaller light driven craft.... we find now planets in our galactic vicinity and the super-earth planets show great potential.
we may get there at some point but we first need to proof we can successfully manage a planet in a long term otherwise history will just repeat itself elsewhere.

but one fundamental argument vs anything outside our galactic group is the physical limitation of light-speed. real tough evidence. if that falls, some big Einstein laws will fall right down, too. It's not that they don't try, they do, year after year. only to confirm it even more.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> We have not even the slightest clue what an alien might be like. For all we know, they could be the size of microbes and enjoy living on plastic!


That would explain some shit.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> tbh even we develop plans, nuclear pulse engine, or smaller light driven craft.... we find now planets in our galactic vicinity and the super-earth planets show great potential.
> we may get there at some point but we first need to proof we can successfully manage a planet in a long term otherwise history will just repeat itself elsewhere.
> 
> but one fundamental argument vs anything outside our galactic group is the physical limitation of light-speed. real tough evidence. if that falls, some big Einstein laws will fall right down, too. It's not that they don't try, they do, year after year. only to confirm it even more.


What if they could tinker with that whole time space thing. Speed is based on time right? Like I said lol not a scholar just fascinated by the subject


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> tbh even we develop plans, nuclear pulse engine, or smaller light driven craft.... we find now planets in our galactic vicinity and the super-earth planets show great potential.
> we may get there at some point but we first need to proof we can successfully manage a planet in a long term otherwise history will just repeat itself elsewhere.
> 
> but one fundamental argument vs anything outside our galactic group is the physical limitation of light-speed. real tough evidence. if that falls, some big Einstein laws will fall right down, too. It's not that they don't try, they do, year after year. only to confirm it even more.


The fun thing about relativity is that if you go fast enough, the stars are within reach- at least for those in the spacecraft.

Fun fact; they recently confirmed the presence of a THIRD planet orbiting Proxima Centauri. One of them is in the Goldilocks zone.

Yay! New worlds to conquer, exploit, pollute and destroy! The galaxy could be full of them and we could pollute them all! Aren't you excited?!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> What if they could tinker with that whole time space thing. Speed is based on time right? Like I said lol not a scholar just fascinated by the subject


Read up on "relativistic velocity" and that will help.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 15, 2022)

The only chance for space travel is time/space manipulation or phase locked quantum teleportation. Or if you happen to be an omniscient supernatural entity that exists everywhere simultaneously on every timeline, then you just actualize where you want to be.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> The fun thing about relativity is that if you go fast enough, the stars are within reach- at least for those in the spacecraft.


Except the input energy cost of getting that fast is unreal. Like not really possible.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> The fun thing about relativity is that if you go fast enough, the stars are within reach- at least for those in the spacecraft.
> 
> Fun fact; they recently confirmed the presence of a THIRD planet orbiting Proxima Centauri. One of them is in the Goldilocks zone.
> 
> Yay! New worlds to conquer, exploit, pollute and destroy! The galaxy could be full of them and we could pollute them all! Aren't you excited?!


See in a way I think this is what has happened here


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Except the input energy cost of getting that fast is unreal. Like not really possible.


Have you ever seen the supposed real images vid actually that show something drawing/ sucking from the sun? This made me think of that . Again we can only think in human/ terrestrial logic


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> The only chance for space travel is time/space manipulation or phase locked quantum teleportation. Or if you happen to be an omniscient supernatural entity that exists everywhere simultaneously on every timeline, then you just actualize where you want to be.


I disagree. We'll get to at least the nearest stars with ion drives and the like.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> See in a way I think this is what has happened here


Maybe our pollution is their prize or vice versa. One alien's trash...


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Except the input energy cost of getting that fast is unreal. Like not really possible.


You don't need to be going 99% of the speed of light to gain relativistic effects. Also, the ships will need to recreate gravity and ion drives have the ability to operate for extremely long periods. There's lots of people already working on the tech.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

Obviously not vetted or fact checked but I’m almost certain nasa has shown this.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

It’s like big foot it’s easy to laugh and dismiss these but bottom line imo is if there is a creator and humans on earth are the best he/she/they came up with, I wonder what the creators that weren’t the class clowns have created


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Obviously not vetted or fact checked but I’m almost certain nasa has shown this.


Talk about sipping energy from the source...

That's pretty wild.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> It’s like big foot it’s easy to laugh and dismiss these but bottom line imo is if there is a creator and humans on earth are the best he/she/they came up with, I wonder what the creators that weren’t the class clowns have created


There's Neanderthal DNA in humans; proof that we fucked them into extinction.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Feb 15, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Obviously not vetted or fact checked but I’m almost certain nasa has shown this.


from the magnetic field
there is alot of plasma movement in the sun
the light created in the core takes 100000 years to get out
the corona is much much hotter than the suns surface
maybe one day we could just harness its output better
the energy is so vast, it's kind of a total waste we burn oil... when the carbon could be used for much better stuff like graphen eg a unique material


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> from the magnetic field
> there is alot of plasma movement in the sun
> the light created in the core takes 100000 years to get out
> the corona is much much hotter than the suns surface
> ...


We haven't wasted that carbon; we've very helpfully stored it within easy reach, right in the atmosphere!


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> There's Neanderthal DNA in humans; proof that we fucked them into extinction.


how did we lose two chromosomes and end up immeasurably more advanced than primates with 48


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> We haven't wasted that carbon; we've very helpfully stored it within easy reach, right in the atmosphere!


Every step is just another phase to some other reaction. Everything is a reagent.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 15, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> how did we lose two chromosomes and end up immeasurably more advanced than primates with 48


The information coded compressed now. Higher resolution and greater bandwidth.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Off topic. Also fantasy that would not stand a snowball's chance in hell of surviving in a modern naval battle.
> 
> Let's stick to discussions of aliens here, please.





ttystikk said:


> Off topic. Also fantasy that would not stand a snowball's chance in hell of surviving in a modern naval battle.
> 
> Let's stick to discussions of aliens here, please.


So sorry ! Could you explain why a UFO is off topic ? Is there no connection to aliens?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 15, 2022)

Well, here comes my ship, gotta go.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> We haven't wasted that carbon; we've very helpfully stored it within easy reach, right in the atmosphere!


lol yeah well the trees may bring it back at some point
guess in prehistoric times like Carbon, we had higher CO2, temps etc also gigantism.... but the warming of the sea is a huge huge can of worms


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> lol yeah well the trees may bring it back at some point
> guess in prehistoric times like Carbon, we had higher CO2, temps etc also gigantism.... but the warming of the sea is a huge huge can of worms


Warming the seas will be what renders the Earth uninhabitable and we will get to pat ourselves on the back for that one.

But as the cartoon says, "yeah we destroyed the planet. But for awhile there, we added a lot of value for shareholders!"


----------



## Kassiopeija (Feb 15, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Stop and think, why build robots when you can abuse people?!


humans are unreliable to a certain extent and also not very endurable. always the same bitching....
robots, building more robots, will follow any our commands. 
don't be afraid.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 16, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> You don't need to be going 99% of the speed of light to gain relativistic effects. Also, the ships will need to recreate gravity and ion drives have the ability to operate for extremely long periods. There's lots of people already working on the tech.


Off topic...try Science/Technology...very enlightening information !


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 16, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> but one fundamental argument vs anything outside our galactic group is the physical limitation of light-speed. real tough evidence. if that falls, some big Einstein laws will fall right down, too. It's not that they don't try, they do, year after year. only to confirm it even more.


Worm holes.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 16, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> humans are unreliable to a certain extent and also not very endurable. always the same bitching....
> robots, building more robots, will follow any our commands.
> don't be afraid.


So you want to make this topic serious?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 16, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> how did we lose two chromosomes and end up immeasurably more advanced than primates with 48


Worse than that. The chromosome that makes us male is shrinking. Probably in about ten thousand years men won't be needed or existing.
(I see women smiling around the world.)


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 16, 2022)

I’m pretty sure we all start female but I could be wrong so guess that’s full circle


----------



## Kassiopeija (Feb 16, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Worm holes.


don't contradict - "Einstein-Rosen Bridges"
SRT/ART allows alot of calculations but most is just theory


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 16, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Off topic...try Science/Technology...very enlightening information !


Ok ok I'm sorry I hurt your feelings.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 16, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> We haven't wasted that carbon; we've very helpfully stored it within easy reach, right in the atmosphere!


Off topic, try Toke and Talk.


ttystikk said:


> Warming the seas will be what renders the Earth uninhabitable and we will get to pat ourselves on the back for that one.
> 
> But as the cartoon says, "yeah we destroyed the planet. But for awhile there, we added a lot of value for shareholders!"


Off topic again and again yet you can bust my balls about a reply pertaining to UFO's.


ttystikk said:


> Ok ok I'm sorry I hurt your feelings.


Very cool young Padawan ! I didn't mean to f-up your flow, apologies. Good luck during your Jedi Trials !


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Worse than that. The chromosome that makes us male is shrinking. Probably in about ten thousand years men won't be needed or existing.
> (I see women smiling around the world.)


We started sending men to the moon at the end of the 1960s. Why did we stop? Why aren't all of them up there now?
Funny stuff. 
Aliens are into pro bono proctology and LASIK surgeries. Sometimes they will hook you up to a milking machine to collect some semen. Pretty cool ride if you're able to enjoy that sort of stuff. I always keep some LSD on person in case I get abducted. Will try to dose them alienz, but definitely gonna get weird on 'em.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 17, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> We started sending men to the moon at the end of the 1960s. Why did we stop? Why aren't all of them up there now?
> Funny stuff.
> Aliens are into pro bono proctology and LASIK surgeries. Sometimes they will hook you up to a milking machine to collect some semen. Pretty cool ride if you're able to enjoy that sort of stuff. I always keep some LSD on person in case I get abducted. Will try to dose them alienz, but definitely gonna get weird on 'em.


Milking machine ? Now that does sound like a hip trip !


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 18, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> SRT/ART allows alot of calculations but most is just theory


Everything starts out as theory.
At one time You were just a theory.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Feb 18, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> At one time You were just a theory.


or rather, an accident


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 19, 2022)

#Kassiopeija your mime says your in central Europe. Hows the veiw of Ukraine?


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 20, 2022)

Hopefully aliens are advanced enough to not have politics
Edit: actually I’m positive they don’t. Imo they couldn’t get that advanced with a political system


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 20, 2022)

> holy shit man this is resembles a witch hunt. censorship is a nazi/gestapo method.


It´s a free world, right? 

Back to the alien thing, how come they so often land in the middle of nowhere in stead in town, where there is more to discover...


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 20, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Careful, we're not supposed to talk politics in these threads.


Your kidding me right?? We got a thread about Biden. This place is dripping with political talk.
Also my Q was not political. I was asking with concern. If you had family or friends over their would you see it as political if I asked how it was going?
AND your kind of talk motivates censorship!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 20, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> Back to the alien thing, how come they so often land in the middle of nowhere in stead in town, where there is more to discover...


Oh there would be a lot to discover alright! Tanks, guns. Mass hysteria. Font row seat to incredible looting as the stupids would see this as the end of the world.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 20, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Every step is just another phase to some other reaction. Everything is a reagent.


How about neon , helium.......Teflon


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> How about neon , helium.......Teflon


George Carlin. He has a bit where he calls us the plastic people. Archaeologists in the future will date the 20th century by hitting the first layer of plastic. We will be remembered by that fact.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> George Carlin. He has a bit where he calls us the plastic people. Archaeologists in the future will date the 20th century by hitting the first layer of plastic. We will be remembered by that fact.


RIP Saint George of the Order of Carlin.


----------



## buckaclark (Feb 23, 2022)

Been Thier seen them


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> How about neon , helium.......Teflon


Neon and Helium are elements. Teflon is what Pres. Reagan was made of.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 24, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Neon and Helium are elements. Teflon is what Pres. Reagan was made of.


After that they needed a stronger material for leadership to control the country. So they made Rule On. Shortening it to Rulon.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 24, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> After that they needed a stronger material for leadership to control the country. So they made Rule On. Shortening it to Rulon.


Pay no attention to me! ....................I'm sober!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm laying down on my front yard. Aliens are are approaching me with bright lights. 2 of them have white skin. One is darker. They have blue suits.
Oh. No. Wait. It's the police.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Feb 25, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> It's the police.


"Officers do some' 'bout that"


----------



## New weed grower (Feb 25, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> I’m actually still not convinced humans have a natural spot on earth. How did we evolve so fast we still had to cut hides and fur off other creatures to even survive. Idk we’re just to far different from anything else including primates. One missing link doesn’t fill the gap


Definitely. We all could be in a glass bottle and we're just somethings science experiment that went way wrong


----------



## Kassiopeija (Feb 25, 2022)

Boltzmann brain - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




^^ though very very speculative


----------



## xtsho (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## ttystikk (Feb 25, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> Boltzmann brain - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like the Infinite Improbability Drive to me LMAO

Zaphod, grab your towel! There's no intelligent life down here!


----------



## xtsho (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Don't Bogart (Feb 26, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Zaphod, grab your towel! There's no intelligent life down here!


TO THE PLANET KRIKKIT!!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 19, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> I’m actually still not convinced humans have a natural spot on earth.


I'm confused. Do you mean a stain?
I think the most innocuous people on this blue marble are the Scandinavians.








True or False: Scandinavians Are Practically Perfect in Every Way


Thanks to big government, high taxes, and redistribution of wealth, Scandinavia is educated and safe. But there are a few smudges on the portrait—alcoholism, for one.




www.nationalgeographic.com




They're, (we, us), are the aliens interim.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Mar 19, 2022)

SOMEBODY PLEEEEASE. GIVE THIS MAN A HAIRCUT.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 2, 2022)

I had a good one. What if there are aliens and they have created us and are shaping us over time for whatever purpose. Then, how they do it is by using viruses to change our genetic makeup. We procreate and the offspring are then the next evolution in the chain. Living in a petri dish.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 4, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Then, how they do it is by using viruses to change our genetic makeup.


CRISPR. But we do it with bacteria.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> CRISPR. But we do it with bacteria.


Yeah. But, more transmissible with virus. Don't take this as "this is What's happening." I Just got high and was thinking about the history of life and then this idea flashed. Maybe a story idea. I will have to ask the aliens to be sure.


----------



## Horselover fat (Apr 6, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Yeah. But, more transmissible with virus. Don't take this as "this is What's happening." I Just got high and was thinking about the history of life and then this idea flashed. Maybe a story idea. I will have to ask the aliens to be sure.


We neither confirm or deny this information.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 8, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> CRISPR. But we do it with bacteria.


Also a Ginsu.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 8, 2022)

Assuming the reality of alien visitation.

I have heard of instances of one person out of a crowd notices a UFO (often close by, and very noticeable) while others are compelled to focus on something else (often previous/present task). These same people doubting their sanity eventually meet up, or hear about other people that experienced simular things around the same time (within months), and place (10-80 miles away).


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 9, 2022)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Assuming the reality of alien visitation.
> 
> I have heard of instances of one person out of a crowd notices a UFO (often close by, and very noticeable) while others are compelled to focus on something else (often previous/present task). These same people doubting their sanity eventually meet up, or hear about other people that experienced simular things around the same time (within months), and place (10-80 miles away).


SEP


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 9, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> SEP


42


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 9, 2022)

Something is going on ! I see more wierd shit buzzing around over this lake.....I think I'm getting use to it. I have videos but not the smarts to figure out how to make them " attachable " .


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 9, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Something is going on ! I see more wierd shit buzzing around over this lake.....I think I'm getting use to it. I have videos but not the smarts to figure out how to make them " attachable " .


Drone with LED.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 10, 2022)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Drone with LED.


ALIENS


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 10, 2022)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Drone with LED.





Dalek Supreme said:


> Drone with LED.


That's one explanation. That must be quite the tricked-out drone ( or drones) .......
put on one hell of a show all night long.......when "it" came down low, the images were huge.....freaky-deaky. Wish I could attach videos.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Apr 11, 2022)

Dalek Supreme said:


> 42


WOW!! THAT"S IT!! It all makes sense now!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> That's one explanation. That must be quite the tricked-out drone ( or drones) .......
> put on one hell of a show all night long.......when "it" came down low, the images were huge.....freaky-deaky. Wish I could attach videos.


How big would you say it was?


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 11, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> How big would you say it was?


Tough question.....when " it" came down low it was an array of very bright red lights of different sizes.......it/they blotted out much of the sky they were so bright.....a very rough guess would be about 100ft length for all the objects grouped together. The big ones looked like the size of a whale. It wasn't the weed !


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Tough question.....when " it" came down low it was an array of very bright red lights of different sizes.......it/they blotted out much of the sky they were so bright.....a very rough guess would be about 100ft length for all the objects grouped together. The big ones looked like the size of a whale. It wasn't the weed !


I believe you..we've seen them too. They love to be over water. One was spotted around the corner from my house hovering over the man-made lake that is part of a golf course in South Florida. The shape was an arrow like the ones seen in 'Phoenix lights'. No sound. Size: Huge like a floating Amazon warehouse- so football fields huge.

Every president to date has disavowed any knowledge until President Obama..when asked his response was 'I can't tell you'.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 13, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> I believe you..we've seen them too. They love to be over water. One was spotted around the corner from my house hovering over the man-made lake that is part of a golf course in South Florida. The shape was an arrow like the ones seen in 'Phoenix lights'. No sound. Size: Huge like a floating Amazon warehouse- so football fields huge.
> 
> Every president to date has disavowed any knowledge until President Obama..when asked his response was 'I can't tell you'.


"They" sure do like being over water , every time I see a " show" it's over the lake.....
We've seen a lot of different forms over the lake in the past decades. We have seen these " red cloud " displays before.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 14, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> That's one explanation. That must be quite the tricked-out drone ( or drones) .......
> put on one hell of a show all night long.......when "it" came down low, the images were huge.....freaky-deaky. Wish I could attach videos.


You know what will not happen. You opening a Youtube account (free), downloading your video, and linking it here.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Apr 14, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> WOW!! THAT"S IT!! It all makes sense now!


Yes indeed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2022)

I think Elon Musk is an alien. He plays it off like he has autism but I watch him carefully and the way he jerks his body is because he is alien and has some loose wires.


----------



## Jamie0715 (Apr 14, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Something is going on ! I see more wierd shit buzzing around over this lake.....I think I'm getting use to it. I have videos but not the smarts to figure out how to make them " attachable " .


----------



## bam0813 (Apr 25, 2022)

Should we believe our ancient history anymore than our modern history?

i see little in difference by definition


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 25, 2022)

I tell this story because I don't care what people think.:
I was in the woods, tending a guerilla grow when I was younger.
Something slowly moved over top the trees, until it cast a shadow on me and my plant. It was large, probably over 50'.
I immediately thought 'helicopter' but there was no sound.
I froze in place and listened, looking up at the dark shadow above the trees.
Then it moved, quickly, causing branches on the trees to sway and leaves to drop all around me. And it was gone.
It took me ten minutes or so to make it out of the woods, and the woods were so thick I couldn't see anything. No sign of anything. no one I spoke to knew what I was talking about. No news stories.
Just one really weird experience alone by myself in the woods, doing something illegal.
Aliens? Some black ops flight program from Northern Virginia or the Naval Weapons station? Who knows, but I never had an explanation.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 25, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Should we believe our ancient history anymore than our modern history?
> View attachment 5124201View attachment 5124202View attachment 5124203
> i see little in difference by definition


F'ing love it......well done ya Ratfink stoner !


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 14, 2022)

If there are ufos there’s a pretty good chance that they are psychoid in nature - which is good, it takes the stupid fn government right out of it.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jul 18, 2022)

I read in the BBC that a whistleblower said that UAP (aliens) temporarily disabled part of the USA’s nuclear response network.

Perhaps Russia’s too?

It funnily enough coincides with what an ex Canadian prime minister (forget his name) said there was an intergalactic treaty that couldn’t interfere with Earth unless we were about to destroy it.

No animal or plant had/has the potential to destroy the Earth apart from mankind.

Also a fun fact. The term Foo fighters, was given to ufos during WW2. They were orbs (like we see today) following the pilots. It’s like the aliens were saying to one another things are getting interesting here have a look lol


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 18, 2022)

Only alien I believe in is mephisto alien vs triangle. It's so potent you'll see aliens lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I read in the BBC that a whistleblower said that UAP (aliens) temporarily disabled part of the USA’s nuclear response network.
> 
> Perhaps Russia’s too?
> 
> ...


It's a nice fantasy to think that some higher being or race would intervene to save us from our own stupidity but honestly I think it's a long shot.

What alien race would want to save us from destroying ourselves so we could go on to be a menace to them?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 19, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I read in the BBC that a whistleblower said that UAP (aliens) temporarily disabled part of the USA’s nuclear response network.
> 
> Perhaps Russia’s too?
> 
> ...


It’s well-known that sightings increase during times of escalating tensions re: nukes



Remo F. Roth, PhD HomePage >english version


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 19, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> It's a nice fantasy to think that some higher being or race would intervene to save us from our own stupidity but honestly I think it's a long shot.
> 
> What alien race would want to save us from destroying ourselves so we could go on to be a menace to them?


Maybe not save us but save the planet. Humans may be like bugs to them


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jul 19, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> It's a nice fantasy to think that some higher being or race would intervene to save us from our own stupidity but honestly I think it's a long shot.
> 
> What alien race would want to save us from destroying ourselves so we could go on to be a menace to them?


Save us? Well what are we saving? The current state of affairs or the potential of man?

The potential of mankind is limitless. Our brains haven’t stopped evolving and our consciousness is developing too.

Right now it’s screwed but doesn’t take the potential of the spices out of the equation.

We are enlightening a chimps brain for fuck sakes. The selfishness and ignorance of a chimp is being weaned out of society. The powers st be don’t want this process to go on so they dumb everyone down with consumables and media, opinions.

We need to give ourselves a little credit for taking on such a task lol


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 19, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> It's a nice fantasy to think that some higher being or race would intervene to save us from our own stupidity but honestly I think it's a long shot.
> 
> What alien race would want to save us from destroying ourselves so we could go on to be a menace to them?


Unless in some unknown way , our destroying ourselves, perhaps with hundreds of nukes, caused them a problem in the immediate


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 19, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Maybe not save us but save the planet. Humans may be like bugs to them


If this were true, it would be theirs already


----------



## ooof-da (Jul 19, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> We are enlightening a chimps brain for fuck sakes.


I use “ffs” all the time lol…it just sums so many things up!


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 19, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> If this were true, it would be theirs already


Humans are the best comedy relief in the galaxy. No way they get rid of us yet


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Humans are the best comedy relief in the galaxy. No way they get rid of us yet


Underrated comment! LMAO


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Save us? Well what are we saving? The current state of affairs or the potential of man?
> 
> The potential of mankind is limitless. Our brains haven’t stopped evolving and our consciousness is developing too.
> 
> ...


Well, that's my point really; if we are to be a viable species we must prove ourselves to be capable of not voting ourselves up when we get the chance.

Our intellectual evolution has hit some rather nasty snags; we keep giving sociopaths power and influence and then wondering why they run things into the ground. Another snag is our bad habit of building civilisations and then crashing them, over and over and over.

We've got a lot of growing up to do and it's not at all certain we're up to the task.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 20, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> we keep giving sociopaths power and influence and then wondering why they run things into the ground


----------



## bk78 (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## medidedicated (Jul 21, 2022)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> I have put a lot of thought into aliens being humans from the future


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5166529


BWAHAHAHAHA!

You make me wonder about you sometimes, bro!

Good to see you!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 22, 2022)

So who's been following Tom DeLonge and that whole To The Stars Academy of Arts and Sciences thing?

Aliens as covert ops trying to get us to start wars with each other?

Seems pretty weird to me. Who has thoughts?


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 22, 2022)

No but Ive heard more stories about them stopping problems than starting any but suppose anything is possible in the unknown


----------



## medidedicated (Jul 22, 2022)

Thing is, Hollywood pushes it so much and the media, why? Many speculations but my parents parents and moving back I always heard it was a large belief to be a myth. Like only now days is it largely believed. I like stories on unknown beasts in the amazons south america, the stories I heard lol. More believable since these are on land and no human activity. Guy looked eyes with a one eyed bigfoot like beast and suffered vomiting and headaches for like 3 months straight or 3 weeks. Stuff like that trips me out lol.


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 23, 2022)

Bigfoot on earth in the Amazon is more believable than another life form in the infinity of space?


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 23, 2022)

yes they real


----------



## medidedicated (Jul 23, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Bigfoot on earth in the Amazon is more believable than another life form in the infinity of space?


you seen mirage men


----------



## medidedicated (Jul 23, 2022)

Not saying I do not believe, after things I have seen and friends had seen, but UFO stories do not add up and become rediculous like disinformation lol those weird side of the internet channels. I just stay the hell away from anything that don’t look right lol Screw messing with it just to prove we don’t know everything lol


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 24, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> What alien race would want to save us from destroying ourselves so we could go on to be a menace to them?


We've got stuff they will eventually want. Can't have it glowing.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 24, 2022)

"A database of reports of UFOs now includes about 400 incidents, up from 143 assessed in a report released about a year ago, a Navy intelligence official told lawmakers at a congressional hearing on Tuesday. "

"None of the documented objects had attempted to communicate with U.S. aviators, and no attempt had been made to communicate with them, he said, as they all appeared to be unmanned."









The military's UFO database now has info from about 400 reported incidents


That's up from 143 incidents in a report issued in 2021. Officials partly credited reducing stigma around the issue for the new reports, many of which are older and went unmentioned at the time.




www.npr.org


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> No but Ive heard more stories about them stopping problems than starting any but suppose anything is possible in the unknown


I don't know how much of the motive stuff I believe; I'm still trying to make sense of the many observations of things we can't explain.

If aliens are here, I guess it stands to reason they'd be communicating with someone? That's a really big IF, though!


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 25, 2022)

We would be so far behind we may just be the equivalent of an intergalactic zoo to them at this point. Pure entertainment


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> We've got stuff they will eventually want. Can't have it glowing.


I am curious about what that stuff could possibly be.

I think the most precious resource we have on Earth is our genetic repository of life in all its forms here. You can find minerals anywhere and use energy to synthesise anything you can think of but genetic material is special and unique to Earth. Even if the miracle of the double helix molecular encoding system life is based on did exist elsewhere, it would be different than here.

So maybe they're just getting samples, two by two... And once they're done they'll let us blow our dumb asses up so we don't become an interstellar menace!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> We would be so far behind we may just be the equivalent of an intergalactic zoo to them at this point. Pure entertainment


This is very possible, even likely. Technological parity is a notion I find extremely unlikely.

What would a race that has its industrial revolution a million years ago think of us today? 

Are we going to have our very own extraterrestrial Jane Goodall? We should be so lucky!


----------



## nonamedman420 (Jul 25, 2022)

I will leave this here and won't respond, but have any of you read biblical demonic possession descriptions? How about seen statues of biblical demons? I believe they put a new name on an old thing for the new times. Can't have people equating aliens with demons or they might believe in the Lord. Have a nice day.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> "A database of reports of UFOs now includes about 400 incidents, up from 143 assessed in a report released about a year ago, a Navy intelligence official told lawmakers at a congressional hearing on Tuesday. "
> 
> "None of the documented objects had attempted to communicate with U.S. aviators, and no attempt had been made to communicate with them, he said, as they all appeared to be unmanned."
> 
> ...


When humans first flew with lighter than air craft, there were sightings of UFO flying balloons.

Then, as airplanes became more prevalent, sightings of aircraft like UFOs became prominent.

Now, drones. There was a locally well publicised event that took place a few years ago over northeastern Colorado, southeastern Wyoming and Western Nebraska- where there are lots of both decommissioned and still active nuclear missile silos. Dozens of drones were observed by local residents, police, sheriff's department and other government officials and even military personnel over the course of MONTHS flying around, night after night, apparently surveying the area. 

I don't think they were extraterrestrial because they had lights and were operating as one would expect drones to operate but local military sources denied they had anything to do with them. I don't believe that for a minute, although it's perfectly plausible that one military organisation (maybe surveillance or testing) may not be telling the others (say, missile defense command) what they're doing.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Maybe not save us but save the planet. Humans may be like bugs to them


They want the resources..the deal is 5k/yearly in exchange for the technology..if we said 'no' they go to Russia or China with same offer.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 25, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> When humans first flew with lighter than air craft, there were sightings of UFO flying balloons.
> 
> Then, as airplanes became more prevalent, sightings of aircraft like UFOs became prominent.
> 
> ...


True but being a Navy report you would think many of these sightings happened over water far from land or countries that dont have such a huge military or missile commands.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 28, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> True but being a Navy report you would think many of these sightings happened over water far from land or countries that dont have such a huge military or missile commands.


The sightings were reported by civilians of the time, so I'm guessing nearly all of them were over land.

Some sightings have been made at sea. I'm not so sure any of them are as "unexplained" as they would have us believe.

Like theology, the lack of evidence is problematic.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 29, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> So maybe they're just getting samples, two by two


Check your Bible. There was 7 by 7 also.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 29, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Maybe not save us but save the planet. Humans may be like bugs to them


Don't think so. We don't talk to bugs,(directly).


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 29, 2022)

Oooh we're on page 42!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jul 29, 2022)

I think that all of our contacts are bipeds is anticlimactic.
Anthropoids, Octopi. 
(help me), my mother-in-law.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 29, 2022)

ofc aliens exist! there are millions of other earth like planets in other solar systems in the galaxy. Life is possible here therefore is possible elsewhere beyond our solar system.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 29, 2022)

Don't Bogart said:


> Don't think so. We don't talk to bugs,(directly).


says you


----------



## Robar (Jul 31, 2022)

UFOs have been discovered in these Historical Paintings


Images: Social Media) UFOs (Unidentified Flying Objects) have always held our curiosity. No one really knows where they come from or what beings are inside them. We can't even predict their origins.




sports.yahoo.com





Don't know if any of these paintings have been talked about yet but they weren't inspired by watching star trek. These were inspired by something the people witnessed just like works from ancient times were. There are lots of indications that we were visited in the far past. 

A cool book I've listened to on audio was Witness to Roswell. All the evidence they piece together is pretty mind blowing. Believed in aliens for a long long time now. Makes way more sense to me than religion.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 24, 2022)

Anybody think the TR3Bs are really us? Seeing more and more speculation that we reversed engineered these things.
Thing that bothers me is they are popping up all over the globe.
Over London's Parliament. What's with that?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 24, 2022)

Robar said:


> Makes way more sense to me than religion.


I don't think that religion makes sense to G-d.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Sep 24, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> says you


Well we do have the bees wiggle dance figured out.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 26, 2022)

Although perhaps unrelated... I recently learned that Ramses the II, considered the most famous/greatest Pharaoh of ancient Egypt, was a Caucasian and not middle eastern in appearance, and that the Egyptians back then were very mixed in appearance. They were nothing like modern day Egyptians. Please don't take me the wrong way, I'm not some purveyor of Arian mythology, I'm mixed raced myself. I know a lot of people link Aliens with ancient Egyptians, which in my opinion is a Star Gate fantasy at best, but who really knows I guess... thought I'd share..


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 26, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> View attachment 5203797View attachment 5203798
> 
> Although perhaps unrelated... I recently learned that Ramses the II, considered the most famous/greatest Pharaoh of ancient Egypt, was a Caucasian and not middle eastern in appearance, and that the Egyptians back then were very mixed in appearance. They were nothing like modern day Egyptians. Please don't take me the wrong way, I'm not some purveyor of Arian mythology, I'm mixed raced myself. I know a lot of people link Aliens with ancient Egyptians, which in my opinion is a Star Gate fantasy at best, but who really knows I guess... thought I'd share..


But...did Ramses WALK like an Egyptian?


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 26, 2022)

Yes. Look in the mirror. 

Only opposable thumbed primate that does not exist in nature. HMMMM??DUH!!!!!!


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 26, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> View attachment 5203805


If I were an interpreter of symbols I'd say the eye of Horus is the right eye of somebody with a sharp tear in the corner of the eye, and a downward 'spiral' of crying


----------



## bursto (Sep 26, 2022)

fairly sure since this thread was started a while ago that the US military has already announced that they have had several fighter pilots that have vision like this





im all good, just dont want to get my head stuck on a dogs body


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 26, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> If I were an interpreter of symbols I'd say the eye of Horus is the right eye of somebody with a sharp tear in the corner of the eye, and a downward 'spiral' of crying


Symbology has always interested me a lot. Here's the deal with the Eye of Ra/Eye of Horus. 



> According to later traditions, the right eye represented the sun and so is called the “Eye of Ra” while *the left represented the moon* and was known as the “eye of Horus” (although it was also associated with Thoth). However, in many cases it is not clear whether it is the left or right eye which is referred to.


https://www.journeytoegypt.com/en/blog/eye-of-horus#:~:text=According to later traditions, the,eye which is referred to.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 27, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 5203935
> View attachment 5203936


that makes a hell of a lot of sense to me. more so than the sun/moon idea. I think the Egyptians and many older civilization were more advanced than what history has generally proved.


----------



## CashCrops (Sep 27, 2022)

To the OP original question. No. To all the people who "Want" to believe let me give you some facts. The fastest recorded ship/drone/probe that mankind, sorry humans launched into space was the Parker Solar Probe that reached a speed of 364,660mph at perihelion which is the closest to the sun's orbit. So at that speed which a craft would need to use the suns gravitational force to achieve it would take 7818 years to reach the closest star Alpha Centuri or Proxima B the planet associated with it.

With that said unless there was even a possibility of "Folding space" as others have suggested which isnt going to happen we will never visit these places, nor will anything if there was existed reach us. These are facts, sci-fi is the only realm your going to use to rebut this! and like the poster that Mulder has in his office from the X-files "I want to believe" should be a key in understanding the human desire to believe something that doesn't exist. People want to believe in life forms from other worlds, so far its been blurry video, blurry pics and hear say. But I know someone will respond to the fact that im stupid....ect


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 27, 2022)

CashCrops said:


> To the OP original question. No. To all the people who "Want" to believe let me give you some facts. The fastest recorded ship/drone/probe that mankind, sorry humans launched into space was the Parker Solar Probe that reached a speed of 364,660mph at perihelion which is the closest to the sun's orbit. So at that speed which a craft would need to use the suns gravitational force to achieve it would take 7818 years to reach the closest star Alpha Centuri or Proxima B the planet associated with it.
> 
> With that said unless there was even a possibility of "Folding space" as others have suggested which isnt going to happen we will never visit these places, nor will anything if there was existed reach us. These are facts, sci-fi is the only realm your going to use to rebut this! and like the poster that Mulder has in his office from the X-files "I want to believe" should be a key in understanding the human desire to believe something that doesn't exist. People want to believe in life forms from other worlds, so far its been blurry video, blurry pics and hear say. But I know someone will respond to the fact that im stupid....ect


Did you enjoy that read? 
LMAO.


----------



## CashCrops (Sep 27, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Did you enjoy that read?
> LMAO.


Oh, im sorry im not here to argue, just dropped that bomb and im out!


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 28, 2022)

CashCrops said:


> To the OP original question. No. To all the people who "Want" to believe let me give you some facts. The fastest recorded ship/drone/probe that mankind, sorry humans launched into space was the Parker Solar Probe that reached a speed of 364,660mph at perihelion which is the closest to the sun's orbit. So at that speed which a craft would need to use the suns gravitational force to achieve it would take 7818 years to reach the closest star Alpha Centuri or Proxima B the planet associated with it.
> 
> With that said unless there was even a possibility of "Folding space" as others have suggested which isnt going to happen we will never visit these places, nor will anything if there was existed reach us. These are facts, sci-fi is the only realm your going to use to rebut this! and like the poster that Mulder has in his office from the X-files "I want to believe" should be a key in understanding the human desire to believe something that doesn't exist. People want to believe in life forms from other worlds, so far its been blurry video, blurry pics and hear say. But I know someone will respond to the fact that im stupid....ect



Essentially I'm with you. It does seem like travelling far enough to meet any other lifeforms will be impossible for humans. You are just overlooking one thing: Artificial intelligence will not care how long something takes. 


I may have posted this picture in this threas before, but it truly is mind blowing to me. It's our galaxy and an enlargement of the area we are in. The blue dot shows how "far" our first radio transmissions have travelled. Travelling at light speed it takes 100 years to travel from the centre to the outer limits of that dot. At ten percent of light speed it's 1000 years. Ten percent of light speed is 30 000 km per second... 1.3 seconds around the earth... We will never travel to the stars


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 28, 2022)

Oh and the night sky... Go somewhere truly dark and the sky is full of stars, right? 

If conditions are good you may be able to see 2500-5000 stars. That's all. Our galaxy has around 200 000 000 000 stars. There are 80 000 000 stars in the milkyway for every single dot you might ever see in the sky. Fucking thing is huge.


----------



## bursto (Sep 28, 2022)

if i have to get my head stuck on a dog, hope they let you choose what type of dog,

like a pit bull would be ok i spose, nothing small or to hairy


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 28, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> It does seem like travelling far enough to meet any other lifeforms will be impossible for humans.


Maybe aliens will road trip here though and already have? 

Once they're here and in the open, who knows if we humans will be hor d'oeuvres or they will share technology with us if we promise to be good ?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 28, 2022)

There is not enough energy for us to make the trip in the first place. Even nuclear powered engine Cant do it. Have to have some tech that makes physical mass and distance irrelevant. Or be so not in the realm of reality as we know it to not need to travel anywhere to be everywhere. I know if I travelled to some other world I wouldn't waste my time giving out pro bono proctology exams and LASIK surgeries. I would dissect some cattle though. For the cookout. 
One final note on aliens and whether or not they have been here, space weed. 
The aircraft moving at crazy speed and direction does seem that maybe there are craft operating in another dimension overlayed on this dimensionality. Then movements in their dimension would appear very odd in this dimension. Would seem to break the physics engine. But from their perspective, it would be very normal seeming. Like I said, space weed.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 28, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Fucking thing is huge.


Or "we" are very very small. Maybe we are the germs on a giant aliens ass ? 

Please please not a Kim Kardashian aliens ass though, fuckin attention whore!


----------



## Tkm953 (Sep 28, 2022)

And just where in the hell did we come from.???But Hey, Aliens!Bring your weed,I'll smoke one with ya.But be discreet,now adays we would have riots about humans calling you aliens,rather than space people.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Oct 1, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Although perhaps unrelated... I recently learned that Ramses the II, considered the most famous/greatest Pharaoh of ancient Egypt, was a Caucasian and not middle eastern in appearance, and that the Egyptians back then were very mixed in appearance.


Egypt was very metropolitan.


----------



## Don't Bogart (Oct 1, 2022)

Horselover fat said:


> Essentially I'm with you. It does seem like travelling far enough to meet any other lifeforms will be impossible for humans. You are just overlooking one thing: Artificial intelligence will not care how long something takes.


Thanks for showing this pic. I'm for worm holes, folding space, inter-dimensional and all sorts of flippy ideas about travel.
I've edited the pic with my own thought of intelligent life. Within the rings I've added is my idea of where intelligent life is.
Rings could be expanded or contracted but based on our level of evolutionary progress. I give it about 1 million years either way.


----------



## buckaclark (Jan 1, 2023)

?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2023)

buckaclark said:


> View attachment 5243855?


don't know, but looks a lot more like a bag full of air than a ufo...


----------



## buckaclark (Jan 1, 2023)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't know, but looks a lot more like a bag full of air than a ufo...


Takes one to know one,lol.Happy New Year Roger.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 1, 2023)

Don't Bogart said:


> Egypt was very metropolitan.


Not a very good mass transit system though. 

They all had to walk, like Eqyptians.


----------



## Lockedin (Jan 2, 2023)

buckaclark said:


> ?


World's largest whoopy cushion?


----------

